#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-03
<alkisg> OK from now on ubuntulog2  has joined and logs this channels, like all the other channels at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> why is it ubuntulog2? what happened to ubuntulog1? did 2 kill 1 and is now replaced him with a psilon?
<Gallomimia> well. seems i celebrated a little too early. my wifi dongle does indeed drop out and act lame under MATE.
<Gallomimia> say, if i try to install on an existing disk with raid, crypto, and LVM. is the ubuntu-mate installer going to figure that out?
<Gallomimia> seems to be making a good try of it, since i installed mdadm manually, assembled the raid and unlocked the crytpo in a Live session
<Gallomimia> here's hoping it puts mdadm and cryptsetup into the initrd
<Gallomimia> ah. failed to install grub. expected. here comes a bug report. probably not useful
<Gallomimia> huh. what is this: "Welcome to emergency mode!"
<Gallomimia> didn't even see a grub menu
<Gallomimia> seems to have loaded the wrong initrd. really odd
<Gallomimia> oh. it's not using the right /boot directory. what in the world?
<Gallomimia> well. looks like i've pretty well messed that up
<mona_> hello any germans could help me to create a usb-boot stick
<mona_> bios always says missing operating system
<swift110> hey all
<mona_> i converted usb stick to fat32, used unetbootin
<mona_> and tried with 2 computzers to boot
<swift110> hey mona_ how are you?/
<mona_> fine thanks. but my english is not that good :/
<swift110> where are you from mon
<Nosophorus> hello, guys!
<alkisg> Hello
<Nosophorus> I'm having some problems to create cover art for mp3 files.
<Nosophorus> Caja doesn't create thumbnails (or cover art) for those files.
<Nosophorus> Any direction on how to deal with this problem?
<alkisg> How big are they?
<alkisg> (in MB)
<Nosophorus> Most of them are less than 10MB
<alkisg> And they are .mp3 files with embedded cover?
<Nosophorus> Yes.
<Nosophorus> And no cover/thumbnail is created at all
<alkisg> Was caja or nautilus ever able to generate thumbnails from .mp3 files?
<alkisg> Caja/Nautilus run special programs to generate thumbnails, based on the file extensions
<Nosophorus> I don't know that. Where can I find that information? Dconf?
<Nosophorus> I have ffmpegthumbnailer installed.
<alkisg> See an example, on how to add support for .psd (photoshop) thumbnails to nautilus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/671024/how-to-make-nautilus-display-psd-thumnails
<alkisg> I don't know if caja has a registered thumbnailer for .mp3 covers
<Nosophorus> OK.
<alkisg> gsettings list-recursively | grep thumbnail does show a few related settings, but the full list isn't there
<vdi> Hi everybody
<vdi> i can't install the program " audio recorder" in a new install of ubuntu mate 16.04. Maybe something wrong with the repositories
<mra_> hmmh
<mra_> vdi: that doesn't sound like a package name though
<vanceX> vdi: Try sudo apt-get install audio-recorder
<vanceX> vdi: You may need to add a repo, see here... http://www.infoworld.com/article/2701761/install-audio-recorder-in-linux-mint-16.html
<vdi> i had the message " package audio-recorder isn't available" , now i will try with terminal
<vdi> https://launchpad.net/~audio-recorder/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mra_> vdi: did you get it working?
<vdi> i remove old ppa and add new ppa and install it by the terminal, SOLVED
<mra_> great
<vdi> thanks for your help
<vdi> good evening everybody, bonne nuit à tous
<pablo_> hola
<pablo_> estoy fumcionando en raspberry pi 3 con MATE 16.04 y me gustaria poder conectarme a traves de ssh desde el pc o android
<Nosophorus> SOLVED!
<Nosophorus> I had to install totem!
<Nosophorus> Just that.
<pablo_> con raspbian fue muy facil
<Watney> Can anyone explain why this community is so uptight?
<mra_> Watney: hmm, haven't seen any uptightness in here
<Watney> not specifically the mate community but in Linux in generall
<mra_> hmmh
<mra_> is that so? i don't know the communities of other operating systems
<mra_> Watney: do you have an example of this in mind?
<Nosophorus> Watney, Too much dependencies to solve, dude. :-)
<Watney> nothing in particular. This is kinda turning me off from Linux as a social thing.
<Watney> the coolest part of an os for me
<mra_> okay
<mra_> it's not for everyone
<Watney> sorry to bum you out its just I move here from windows and I love the actual software but the users is what kills it for me
<pablo_> bueno...gracias
<Watney> *moved*
<mra_> hmm
<mra_> well, i don't see a way to help you atm
<Watney> thats okay, not really what I was looking for, I am just mad that people ruin this stuff and not the actual software
<mra_> okay
<swift110> hmm
<juan_> helloo
<juan_> ]hello
<swift110> hmm
<dave__> hi
<Gallomimia> uh, how do i manually configure a dns server? i've tried a few things. none of them working
<Gallomimia> ah there it goes.
<Gallomimia> strangeness never ends i guess. 87 billion places to configure something, only one of them takes any effect
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-04
<TheMarius> just curious, is this for a home computer and what are you using it for?
<Gallomimia> who mine? right now i'm simply trying to make it boot. the problem with my DNS system is i tunnel internet thru my laptop, since the wifi dongle i have is frosted flakes. the laptop doesn't forward DNS so after dhcp goes thru, i have to change the dns config to one layer up in NAT
<TheMarius> but if you get it running, what are you going to use it for?
<TheMarius> im just looking at getting my awsome ubuntu mate setup up to do something useful
<TheMarius> got slow bandwith so i dont think fileserver is any point
<TheMarius> maybe xmpp server is something to look into though
<ouroumov> Hi Gallomimia
<ouroumov> Maybe this'll help: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/the-ars-guide-to-building-a-linux-router-from-scratch/
<Gallomimia> general desktop use, including gaming, personal serving, compiling... whatever
<Gallomimia> it's fairly loaded. lots of drives
<Gallomimia> tried ubuntu unity for a long while. that entire situation is a bit of a joke
<TheMarius> all i have now is a 5 tb home network server, but as fast and stable this system is i want it to do more
<Gallomimia> unity looks nice, but it runs like a damn brick
<TheMarius> its on 24/7 anyway
<Gallomimia> yeah. i prefer to leave mine on 24/7
<Gallomimia> but the first incarnation it had an ATI card, with some kind of factory overclocked feature that didn't fit inside the normal drivers
<TheMarius> this is the first distro that has been running flawless with my ATI card
<Gallomimia> came with windows only drivers. if any program made the wrong call to the driver, the entire desktop environment crashed
<TheMarius> im not sure what kind of magic they've done
<Gallomimia> especially bitcoin miner program. which i was running just as an added heat source in my room ><
<TheMarius> im not mining bitcoins, i want to do something for people for free
<Gallomimia> had to shut it down to do anything with the system. and shutting it down triggered a crash. kinda contrairy to running a linux distro at all eh?
<ouroumov> That's as good a reason as many lol
<TheMarius> xmpp is a descent idea
<TheMarius> but i know 0 about setting it up, which to get etc
<Gallomimia> the jabber server?
<TheMarius> xmpp shouldnt consume much bandwith either
<TheMarius> yeah
<Gallomimia> it *IS* a decent idea. but it's implemented with XML
<Gallomimia> lame.
<TheMarius> meaning?
<Gallomimia> i was just talking with some folks in another channel for a game...
<Gallomimia> irc is still here. not going away any time soon
<TheMarius> eggdrop bot
<Gallomimia> i figured xmpp would take off and we'd be using that instead of telephones or skype or anything
<Gallomimia> one thing i'd like to set up is multiseat
<TheMarius> thing is
<Gallomimia> this thing has 2 monitors, and enough power to run 2 of any older game
<TheMarius> when i ran linux mint for a few years i had only that one laptop
<Gallomimia> play with a friend
<TheMarius> i never experimented much with servers and networks
<TheMarius> now i have this massive 5 tb desktop
<Gallomimia> well, i've found out the hard way... there's but one way to learn those things
<Gallomimia> to yes, experiment, and to also generate some kind of need to learn it
<ouroumov> TheMarius, if you wanna do something for people for free... There's Boinc.
<Gallomimia> my favorite communication protocol to date is mumble
<Gallomimia> whats boinc?
<TheMarius> never had a linux install that ran well on this until this ubuntu mate 16.04 ... therefore this is more interesting now ... and i love the way linux works, with mounting into directories etc
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, distributed computing for research projects
<Gallomimia> oh yeah
<Gallomimia> neato
<TheMarius> ouroumov, irc bouncer so i get banned? no thanks
<ouroumov> Here's an example of project you can donate CPU time to: https://mindmodeling.org/
<Gallomimia> like seti@home or protien folding, but for anything
<ouroumov> TheMarius, I think you mistook what I was talking about xD
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, yes
<Gallomimia> TheMarius: first of all, it's not a bouncer, and second, they don't get you banned. in fact i'm using one now
<Gallomimia> and since we're on the subject of drives
<TheMarius> xmpp and a eggdrop bot are the 2 ideas i have
<Gallomimia> i'd like to show off my rig:
<Gallomimia> i've got 3x 2tb drives in a raid5
<Gallomimia> and i've also got a single 3tb drive. i have a pair of those
<TheMarius> owncloud was a good idea but this network is too slow.. if fiber ever gets here to farmville ill set that up
<Gallomimia> but the other two sata ports on my board are populated with SSDs
<alexei> nice rig
<Gallomimia> whoa what
<Gallomimia> what is owncloud?
<Gallomimia> cause i've been wanting something named that for awhile
<TheMarius> Gallomimia, like dropbox only with as much storage as you want
<TheMarius> set up on your home server
<Gallomimia> yeah awesome
<Gallomimia> exactly what i want
<alexei> wait what? is it free?
<TheMarius> thumbs up for that
<TheMarius> ofcourse.. you use your own diskspace
<alexei> awesome
<TheMarius> google it and get working then :) got the tip from someone here a couple of days ago
<freakjota> hi alla
<TheMarius> but with 3 mbit or what it is here, its useless
<ouroumov> hi freakjota
<alexei> lol
<Gallomimia> yeah i've got less than that right now
<alexei> i have 10 mbit.. but i have a crappy pc
<Gallomimia> but soon i hope it'll be more
<alexei> oh ok
<Gallomimia> k. gotta get back to plowing food into my face. need my hands, so i watch TV
<alexei> do u know how to quick search for apps in mate
<alexei> ok
<Gallomimia> who me? no
<Gallomimia> barely used it. ran an install
<TheMarius> 3 mbit is just enough to watch youtube in 480p
<TheMarius> or netflix in "moderate" resolution
<TheMarius> thats it
<TheMarius> however its fine for me... i dont need more
<TheMarius> just wonder what im going to use this server for, and the 5 tb of diskspace :/
<TheMarius> must be something useful
<TheMarius> actually i can hook up 2.5 tb more
<TheMarius> which would make it 7.5 tb
<TheMarius> im out of warez and that sort of things
<ouroumov> TheMarius, you wanna find use for what, your disk space? Your Internet connection? Your CPU?
<TheMarius> everything
<TheMarius> server ideas basically
<TheMarius> never mind... ill keep looking
<ouroumov> So distributed computing for your CPU, such as seti@home, Seeding the ubuntu torrents for your bandwidth, And Incremental backup of your machines for the disk space
<ouroumov> That'd me my go-to
<TheMarius> k :) noted
<Gallomimia> i know someone who plays with AI, neural nets
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, gotta have a nice GPU for that
<Gallomimia> actually he's got cpu cores galore
<ouroumov> oh :o
<ouroumov> Xeon-like?
<Gallomimia> yeah i think so
<Gallomimia> he told me the specs. E5 something something
<Gallomimia> dual cpu, hexcore +HT
<Gallomimia> can't remember exactly. reams of ram
<ouroumov> Sounds expensive
<shantorn> howdy ri
<ouroumov> hi shantorn
<shantorn> hi there
<shantorn> i miss typed the entry sorry
<shantorn> i usually just watch and learn
<ouroumov> You're welcome to do so. xD
<ouroumov> Though this is not an overly active channel so it might be a while till there's something worth watching x)
<ouroumov> shantorn, you're a new Ubuntu MATE user?
<shantorn> not really, been using it since 15.04, used to always use mint mate but i feel the ubuntu version is a bit nappier
<shantorn> snapier
<shantorn> and i have been using 16.04 since beta one and i just love the software boutique
<ouroumov> Yeah, the "Welcome" thing as a whole is awesome
<shantorn> i have to learn about the ubuntu way to set up my optimus graphic on my laptop
<ouroumov> Holly crap: http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/05/easily-exploited-bug-exposes-huge-number-of-sites-to-code-execution-attacks/
<Gallomimia> i finally got my ubuntu mate install to boot, but it doesn't log in.
<Gallomimia> typing the password causes some kind of flicker, and returns to the login screen
<Gallomimia> i need some help getting resolvconf setup on command line. fix DNS
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, you've asked on the forums yet?
<Gallomimia> i shouldn't need to ask. there should be something i can find
<ouroumov> shantorn, I remember seeing a few post about optimus on the forums
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, you've managed to log in?
<Gallomimia> sure. just press ctrl+alt+f1 and you get a text console
<Gallomimia> not very helpful when trying to edit graphical based settings
<ouroumov> So you should be able to interface with the network manager using nmcli
<Gallomimia> ah that'll help yes
<ouroumov> DNS resolving is set up automatically when using DHCP
<ouroumov> Are you using static addressing?
<Gallomimia> no. it sets up auto with dhcp
<Gallomimia> but....
<Gallomimia> the dns info it gets is dead wrong
<ouroumov> And you're sure it's not your router's fault? :x
<Gallomimia> i'm absolutely sure it's my router's fault
<Gallomimia> you see my router is this laptop
<Gallomimia> the wireless dongle i have for my desktop is absolute drek. so i tether it to this, which gives dhcp, but no dns
<shantorn> thanks ouroumov
<Gallomimia> yet it still passes a dns value of itself
<Gallomimia> i really don't need to talk about networking theory. i just want to set the nameserver address
<Gallomimia> why is it so hard??
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, "nmcli c mod uuid +ipv4.dns 8.8.4.4"
<Gallomimia> what's uuid?
<ouroumov> Where uuid is obtained from the list "nmcli c show"
<Gallomimia> ouroumov: there's no way i'm going to type all that out
<ouroumov> Yeah, I feel your pain. I'm looking up the documentation for hints as to how to show the id for a connection
<ouroumov> Error: invalid field 'id'; allowed fields: NAME,UUID,TYPE,TIMESTAMP,TIMESTAMP-REAL,AUTOCONNECT,AUTOCONNECT-PRIORITY,READONLY,DBUS-PATH,ACTIVE,DEVICE,STATE,ACTIVE-PATH. -_-
<ouroumov> so yeah
<Gallomimia> if i could just use some bash-fu to cut and paste that value in...
<Gallomimia> fek it i'll just painstakingly type it all out
<Gallomimia> no copy and paste for me...
<ouroumov> VARIABLE=`nmcli c show | grep wlp2s0 | rev | cut -d' ' -f2 | rev`
<Gallomimia> or, i could check some logs about why the GUI doesn't work
<ouroumov> for the wlp2s0 interface
<Gallomimia> not quite the name of mine but...
<Gallomimia> might as well type out the uuid instead of all that :P
<ouroumov> Sure, it'll be different based on your hardware
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, I know right? x)
<ouroumov> OH!
<ouroumov> nmcli -f UUID c
<Gallomimia> what's that do?
<Gallomimia> anyway, i tried the first command. no luck
<ouroumov> just prints the UUID, you can grep for the first characters then
<Gallomimia> yeah neat
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, the DNS command?
<Gallomimia> still no dns
<Gallomimia> yep.
<ouroumov> Try and remove the "+", that way dns servs are replaced, not added to
<Gallomimia> still nothing
<Gallomimia> and it disturbs me that i can't seem to view the dns servers
<ouroumov> ?
<Gallomimia> i can't poll any system to find out what dns servers it's using?
<ouroumov> hm, no idea
<Nosophorus> Is there any problem if I install pppoeconf in Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<Gallomimia> that's funny. i can login just fine with a guest session
<Gallomimia> the heck is up with that?
<Nosophorus> I mean, could it conflict with any Internet connection configuration package?
<Gallomimia> oh. i bet it's cause my home dir is populated with settings already
<ouroumov> Nosophorus, you've got an old dls modem?
<Nosophorus> ouroumov: This modem is a Thomsom Speedtouch
<Nosophorus> Almost half a decade of use
<ouroumov> Problem is whatever I can find online dates back to Ubuntu v9
<ouroumov> I remember one dude on the forum mentioning pppoe and he had problems
<Nosophorus> ouroumov: My worry is that pppoeconf may conflict with the nice and smooth app Xenial uses to connect and configure my connection.
<Nosophorus> It simply runs smooth and by the numbers.
<Gallomimia> it does?
<Gallomimia> i've only been using mate for a half a day and i've found the default stuff conflicts with itself. i'm going to suggest gingerly that you'll be fine
<Nosophorus> I don't know. I've just installed pppoeconf. I hope it doesn't.
<ouroumov> Nosophorus, and obviously you're connected already, I don't understand very well what you want to do: set up a secondary connection using an old modem?
<Nosophorus> ouroumov: I have been using pppoeconf since my first Ubuntu install (2007). I installed it just in case I need a backup method to configure my connection.
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, I think your problem is with the Ubuntu base
<ouroumov> Nosophorus, alright
<Gallomimia> well see, the real problem i'm having is my old home still exists, with same uid and all the old files
<Gallomimia> so it causes some bump when i try to login
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, so why don't you move it?
<Gallomimia> i'm just going to copy it all out of there
<ouroumov> Yeah
<Nosophorus> By the way, this new Ubuntu MATE 16.04 Xenial Xerus is much better than the previous LTS. The computer resources usage is pretty much optimized in this version.
<Nosophorus> Chiefly the RAM usage has improved a lot.
<ouroumov> Nosophorus, yeah there's been a lot of improvements
<Gallomimia> there.
<Nosophorus> One thing I'd like to see is the option to select the kind of world map used in the clock app.
<ouroumov> Nosophorus, you should post your feedback in the forum
<ouroumov> This place is more transient so your feature request will lack visibility here
<Nosophorus> ouroumov: I'll do that. I taking note of everything I think would be useful and I'll show it to the Ubuntu MATE guys and gals.
<ouroumov> ^^
<Nosophorus> *I'm taking note.. .
<Gallomimia> i got one question about ubuntu mirrors. my favorite mirror is missing from the list
<Gallomimia> most of the packages that get fetched come from the same set as regular ubuntu tho. what gives?
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, is that abnormal?
<Gallomimia> nothing's normal. i'm using a completely new system
<Gallomimia> but yeah. the mirror i used to use for ubuntu was in the same city as the HQ for my ISP
<Gallomimia> fast didn't begin to describe it
<Gallomimia> well, nothing's fast on this ISP. stupid dsl :(
<Gallomimia> but the cable company... wow it would go
<ouroumov> When you say "used to" we're talking what, last month?
<Gallomimia> last time i had this system running. maybe 2 weeks ago
<Gallomimia> for years
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, last system was 16.04?
<Gallomimia> no it was 14.04
<Gallomimia> i'm consulting the site of the mirror now
<Gallomimia> i think i'll drop them a mail
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, maybe you can replace the mirror urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ouroumov> After having backed it up, oc
<Gallomimia> maybe. i'll not worry about it for now since the default server is saturating my link anyway
<Gallomimia> as i said, DSL sucks
<ouroumov> Okay
<Gallomimia> but i'll be moving back to my favorite ISP
<Gallomimia> and their HQ is in the same city as this mirror. the network topology favors it for sure
<Gallomimia> sweet. 16.04 has properly up to date nvidia drivers in the default repos
<Gallomimia> and why is grub so.....
<Gallomimia> graphic-y?
<ouroumov> Yeah, well, it gets updated too
<ouroumov> I don't really care for it
<Gallomimia> me either. cause it hangs now that i've installed those drivers.
<Gallomimia> ....why??
<Gallomimia> it was working!
<ouroumov> !
<ouroumov> That can't be the driver's fault though
<Gallomimia> i don't get it
<Gallomimia> i didn't change much else. it froze on the unlock crypto screen
<Gallomimia> oh. well i did install steam. and that came with a boatload of other stuff
<Gallomimia> i seem to remember having a few odd grub options in my previous setup
<ouroumov> What crypto system are you using? FDE or home folder encryption?
<Gallomimia> fde
<Gallomimia> my LVM is inside a luks contianer
<Gallomimia> recovery mode worked
<Gallomimia> wish i knew why...
<ouroumov> Boy I don't think I've seen anyone have as much trouble with this than you
<Gallomimia> pfft. this was nothing
<Gallomimia> took me 6 months to get things to run at all
<Gallomimia> putting it on a raid was kinda silly
<Gallomimia> now i still have to involve the ssd's as cache and swap
<Gallomimia> seems pointless to have a cache and a swap that aren't encrypted right?
<Gallomimia> i mean, why bother to have crypto at all if there's an unencrypted disk right there with everything you need
<Gallomimia> now. let's see if the second monitor will work
<ouroumov> I find having a swap at all is pointless, but well that's just me
<jaime> hola
<jaime> mo puedo conectarme a internat via wifi, solo via cableado
<ouroumov> hi jaime
<ouroumov> jaime, I don't speak that language, sorry. But I get you have a wifi problem so do that:
<ouroumov> jaime, type in a terminal opened with CTRL+ALT+T the command: "lshw -C network"
<ouroumov> jaime, get from the output the wifi card model and driver
<ouroumov> Then google "ubuntu <model> <driver>"
<jaime> thanks , I 'm looking right now
<Gallomimia> hey is there any simple undelete programs installed on MATE?
<ouroumov> Not that I know of
<Gallomimia> accidentally started an rm on the wrong steam folder
<Gallomimia> it'd be better to undelete than redownload :/
<Gallomimia> thought i saw one...
<ouroumov> Filerecovery tools are never simple to use anyway
<Gallomimia> yeah...
<Gallomimia> wow i hate how steam does things
<Gallomimia> i mean, they get the games working, but controlling things, settings, the UI, all of that is horrible.
<Gallomimia> !@#!@
<Gallomimia> so annoying.
<Gallomimia> oh well. seems to be working
<Gallomimia> ok what's with the window managers
<Gallomimia> which are "good" which are bad?
<Gallomimia> i changed it to compiz, but i think that's the reason i wanted to switch away from unity
<ouroumov> Use Marco + Compton
<Gallomimia> thx
<ouroumov> It's not heavy on eye-candy but it does the job
<Gallomimia> don't really need eye candy right?
<ouroumov> yup
<Gallomimia> what i need is for the fullscreen apps to work :P
<ouroumov> That and vsync
<ouroumov> Only reasons to use a compositor
<Gallomimia> and now, i just want to turn off the workspaces. can you guide me to that?
<ouroumov> Gallomimia, weird, but OK
<ouroumov> You should have a workspace switcher applet in the lower panel, on the right
<Gallomimia> having 2 monitors doesn't really lend itself well to using more than one workspace
<Gallomimia> ah, preferences
<Gallomimia> ound it
<ouroumov> Right click preference -> Number of workspaces = 1
<Gallomimia> great thanks
<ouroumov> I have two monitors and 8 workspaces xD
<Gallomimia> yeah i've tried a few systems with workspaces. it can be useful, but it sucks i find, if you want your chat on one screen and others...
<Gallomimia> well maybe you can tell me how you work all that
<ouroumov> Well my workspaces are basically zones in which I do stuff
<Gallomimia> yeah i like that kind of thing
<Gallomimia> i could get used to them
<ouroumov> Programming area, ssh sessions area for server admin, webbrowsing, media, etc
<Gallomimia> but i tend to use one of my monitors for dedicated things. like music, chat, steam window
<Gallomimia> while my main monitor either has a game, or browser
<Gallomimia> terminals can be either
<Gallomimia> i'll try workspaces later sometime
<Gallomimia> just because you said so :P
<Gallomimia> can you lock certain windows or programs to all workspaces?
<ouroumov> Yes
<Gallomimia> that might become useful
<ouroumov> Currently I have the IRC chat locked set so it follows the current workspace
<Gallomimia> hm. need menu bar on both screens
<ouroumov> I don't think you can do that in the current version of the OS
<Gallomimia> that's too bad. i can't even seem to get it on my main monitor
<Gallomimia> it was in monitors settings for ubuntu unity
<ouroumov> Yeah it's in display settings
<ouroumov> Oh actually I found a way to have other panels
<ouroumov> It's not a clone though, it's a different panel
<ouroumov> Right click on a panel and select "new panel"
<Gallomimia> ah. neat
<ouroumov> In panel properties set the orientation
<ouroumov> Then uncheck "expand"
<ouroumov> Then by grabbing the extremities of the panel, you can drag it where you want
<Gallomimia> when i uncheck expand, there are no extremities, it disappears
<Gallomimia> ah ok. before changing orientation i can move it to the other screen
<Gallomimia> ok so i got a panel. i wonder if i can find some way to clone the contents of the other
<Gallomimia> well, that's a lot of stuff to worry about another time i think
<ouroumov> I don't think there's a way, you gotta duplicate the applets because they're assigned a panel
<Gallomimia> i'll look into it another time
<Gallomimia> there's a lot to set up!
<Gallomimia> quassel! now i can type on my better machine.
<Gallomimia> yeah things are much better
<Gallomimia> heh. nuked a couple games :/
<Gallomimia> well thanks for chatting with me ouroumov. for the time being it seems things are working. tho i had to use recovery mode to boot.
<ouroumov> yeah
<ouroumov> I'm curious to know how that's even working
<Gallomimia> oh yeah me too
<ouroumov> I mean point of FDE is that it's not possible to bypass
<Gallomimia> oh, it asks me to unlock it in the old text version
<ouroumov> ah
<Gallomimia> before it even gets to the recovery menu. then i select boot as normal
<Gallomimia> i mean.... i haven't tried rebooting since then
<ouroumov> Did you do a full system update / upgrade?
<Gallomimia> fresh install
<Gallomimia> on a new LVM
<Gallomimia> so, i still have the old one, but it didn't work
<Gallomimia> gave up on fixing it and decided well, 16.04 is out
<Gallomimia> then i started thinking about my dissatisfaction with unity and musings about it in other channels
<Gallomimia> thought, hey i'll try a different flavor while i'm at it
<Gallomimia> and here i am
<savalan> hello there
<savalan> i have a question
<savalan> is there anyone to help me please on ubuntu mate
<savalan> hello lichen
<savalan> how are you
<savalan> too bad
<fogar> sabe alguien  resolver  problemas  audio  en  mac ppc g5?
<alkisg> !english
<fogar> tengo mate 16 ppc  y me  encanta ,ok
<fogar> You know someone solve audio problems ppc mac g5?
<fogar> I kill 16 ppc and love, ok
<fogar> I have a 2 screen television 32 'and the colors are distorted, be a solution? thank you very much
<alkisg> fogar: what's the output of this command?
<alkisg> xrandr
<alkisg> Put it in pastebin...
<fogar> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2640 x 1024, maximum 4096 x 4096
<fogar> DVI-I-1 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 340mm x 270mm
<fogar>    1280x1024     75.02*+  60.02
<fogar>    1024x768      75.08    70.07    60.00
<fogar>    832x624       74.55
<fogar>    800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25
<fogar>    640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00
<fogar>    720x400       70.08
<fogar> DVI-I-2 connected 1360x768+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<fogar>    1360x768      60.02*+
<fogar>    1280x720      60.00    50.00    59.94
<fogar>    1024x768      60.00
<fogar>    800x600       60.32
<fogar>    720x576       50.00
<fogar>    720x480       60.00    59.94
<fogar>    640x480       60.00    59.94
<fogar>    720x400       70.08
<alkisg> Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fogar> problen  is dvi-i-2
<mate|7315> hi! please how to launch an application "undecorated" (i mean avoiding to see the window and scroll bars) and in a fixed position on the screen?
<mate|7315> via command line?
<valtteri_> Hey guys! Just installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04. I had 15.10 before, but I had messed around too much, so better start over fresh. That's why I have a few questions - if you don't mind - before I mess things up again... I use Plank and Topmenu, as I'm used to OS X, but they both have something wrong this time. Plank is missing settings file, so I can't set ShowDockItem=false. And Topmenu has no mozilla plug-in installed. How can
<valtteri_> I fix these, and should I be worried something else, maybe more critical is missing too?
<valtteri_> Or Mozilla has no Topmenu plug-in, maybe that way... :P
<mra_> valtteri_: hmm, never heard of plank or topmenu, but good luck with that
<jeff_> hi
<Guest5968> hi
<gordonjcp> dammit guys
<gordonjcp> it's May now
<gordonjcp> why isn't there a 16.10 alpha out yet?
<ouroumov_> You can use the daily build gordonjcp :D
<gordonjcp> yay
<gordonjcp> it's more fun when everything's on fire
<erkan^> gordonjcp and ouroumov_ , can you research: which is the faster: Firefox or Chromium? I had often problem with Firefox, because Firefox open and lading is slow. With Chromium is faster. I don't understand how cna that.
<ouroumov_> r
<gordonjcp> o_O
<ouroumov_> erkan^, I don't use Chromium
<erkan^> Can you test Chromium, ouroumov_ ?
<erkan^> CHromium is in software centre
<ouroumov_> What I know of Chromium is that it uses one separated Process or Thread (not sure which) per tab
<ouroumov_> erkan^, sorry I don't want to
<erkan^> Ok, I am curious to users of Ubuntu MATE which browser is the faster, ouroumov_
<gordonjcp> erkan^: I have done some research
<gordonjcp> erkan^: Chromium is faster
<gordonjcp> erkan^: this guy on IRC said it seemed to be faster
<erkan^> Yes, I don't understand how can that Firefox is slow, gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> damned if I know
<ouroumov_> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> 15:13 < erkan^> gordonjcp and ouroumov_ , can you research: which is the  faster: Firefox or Chromium? I had often problem with Firefox,  because Firefox open and lading is slow. With Chromium is  faster. I don't understand how cna that.
<gordonjcp> ^ that guy says Chromium is faster
<ouroumov_> This is the guy.
<ouroumov_> xD
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: I didn't say I did particularly exhaustive research
<michael_> hi
<erkan^> Goodafternoon sir Michael_
<michael_> i need some general help with the rpi3 and sound via hdmi. or is it still a bug?
<michael_> found this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/hdmi-on-rpi-ubuntumate/1248/36
<michael_> is it up to date?
<erkan^> No idea?
<erkan^> hi ubuntu-mate
<vok`> erkan^: Hi.
<erkan^> hi vok`
<TheMarius> he's ubuntus best mate
<giita> why would you use chromium if chrome is also in the software centre
<hid|ninja> hey
<hid|ninja> has someone ever installed mozjpeg?
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<alkisg> Hello
<TheMarius> ok any of you guys got movit to work in kdenlive?
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: do you still need to compile from source?
<TheMarius> i just installed the default kdenlive package from ubuntu repositories
<TheMarius> havent done anything else
<gordonjcp> the movit website suggests it's still pretty experimental
<TheMarius> yeah
<MrBIOS> hi folks, I am experiencing a problem with gvfsd-smb-browse proess taking up 100% of CPU on initial log-on (in this case it’s on PowerPC), and was wondering if anyone here knew if that was a known issue on 16.04
<TheMarius> however if im to use this old crap pc for video editing i think i should get it enabled
<ouroumov> MrBIOS!
<TheMarius> its an old amd x4 3.2ghz clocked to 3.5ghz with 8 gig ram
<ouroumov> MrBIOS, this is a know issue. There's a bug report on launchpad, lemme get that for you.
<MrBIOS> great, I’d like to subscribe to it
<ouroumov> MrBIOS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1409032
<MrBIOS> thanks a bunch
<ouroumov> MrBIOS: Thank you man. The more people marking themselves as "affected", the faster it'll be solved.
<MrBIOS> ouroumov: done, bug heat is already at 100
<ouroumov> :]
<erkan^> wow Claws Mail is faster than Thunderbird
<erkan^> I think that Mozilla has very problem now.
<swift110> hey all
<erkan^> hi swift110
<erkan^> :)
<swift110> how are you erkan^
<erkan^> I am fine and you too?
<erkan^> Claws Mail is new for me, i am tried or I like this. swift110
<swift110> oh ok
<hid|ninja> erkan^: have you used thunderbird before?
<hid|ninja> it seems its development by mozilla will stop soon
<hid|ninja> i also need an alternative :>
<chiel> hi
<erkan^> Yes sure and that is right, hid|ninja
<erkan^> You can try with Claws Mail, hid|ninja
<bennabiy> I just rebooted and my Advanced menu disappeared
<bennabiy> I had this happen as a result of python-xlib in linuxmint 17.3 but just had it happen in 16.04
<erkan^> Or you can look in Software Center: Search: Mail, than you get a list of Mail, hid|ninja
<ouroumov> Hey bennabiy
<bennabiy> ouroumov: hi
<ouroumov> bennabiy, maybe you can report it as an issue on mate-menu then?
<ouroumov> hid|ninja, "no longer in dev" does not mean "no longer supported"
<bennabiy> ouroumov: thank you.
<hid|ninja> ouroumov: i trust mozilla
<Dackel> Hi,how can i change the file manager?
<hid|ninja> Dackel: try thunar, very good fm
<ouroumov> Hi Dackel. Some dude on the forum replaced Caja with something else, maybe you can adapt his steps for the file manager you want: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/use-nemo-instead-of-caja-updated-for-xenial/4124/3
<Dackel> i decided to use gnome commander,but how i can change the settings to start gnome commander instead caja?
<Dackel> ouroumov, thanks
<Akuli> you mean for the desktop icons
<Akuli> ?
<Akuli> first you'd disable caja's desktop icons, then enable gnome commander's desktop icons :)
<Dackel> thx Akuli
<Akuli> arch wiki mentions disabling caja's desktop icons
<Dackel> thank
<Akuli> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE#Prevent_Caja_from_managing_the_desktop
<duno> guys, i need some help, please! how to set up ubuntu-mate to enable audio via hdmi on the rpi2/3??
<nomic> raspi-config
<nomic> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/audio-config.md
<nomic> duno ^
<duno> nomic, have you ever tried "raspi-config" on ubuntu-mate?
<ouroumov> duno, you can also browse the UM community forums, lots of people reporting problem with sound on rasp. Maybe you'll find a fix in there
<nomic> no
<duno> ouroumov, the problem is "ubuntu" (mate, lubuntu ans xubuntu) on the rpi 2/3 without any solution. xbian, also on 4.4.8+ is working fine on the rpi 2/3 with audio via hdmi. but for ubuntu, there is no solution to fix that problem ... therefore i am asking here ... maybe to fix that problem.
<nomic> try it (raspi-config)
<duno> there is no raspi-config on ubuntu
<nomic> go to forums, ask there
<duno> what forum?
<ouroumov> This one: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support
<duno> you mean this: "https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/hdmi-on-rpi-ubuntumate/1248" ? there is still no answer ... no about 15.10, nor 16.04 ...
<duno> for that i "try" to find a solution "online" ....
<ouroumov> duno,
<duno> me 2 :(
<ouroumov> No that's the nickname you're using dude
<ouroumov> Anyway
<ouroumov> duno, did you try and follow Wimpy's advice? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/hdmi-on-rpi-ubuntumate/1248/8?u=ouroumov
<duno> i am using the same (working) config.txt from my xbian on the ubuntu device no luck :(
<duno> both are using 4.4.8+
<ouroumov> Yeah
<ouroumov> Well, if you have the time, you should post in this thread too
<ouroumov> Sorry but if no one knows, I'm sure not gonna find out seeing I don't own a rpi. :x
<duno> what do you need, the config.txt?
<ouroumov> ?
<ouroumov> No more like just post saying you're affected by this too
<duno> /boot/config.txt
<duno> ah, ok
<ouroumov> duno, also you might subscribe to this bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1563112
<duno> i asked the guys in #xbian for help, but they say "sorry, this is #xbian, not ubuntu ..." :(
<bennabiy> ouroumov: where is the bugtracker for mate-menu
<duno> ouroumov, "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1563112" is analog audio, not audio via hdmi!
<ouroumov> bennabiy, actually I'm not sure. One of https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-menus/issues | https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/mate-menu/issues?status=new&status=open | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<Akuli> Which mate-menu?
<Akuli> the mintmenu fork?
<bennabiy> Akuli: yes
<bennabiy> The "Advanced" one
<Akuli> then you should see if mintmenu also has the problem
<duno> ouroumov, i do not understand that the (audio-) mixer in ubuntu is not showing hdmi as an device, only bcm2835 Analog Stereo Output ...
<bennabiy> Akuli: it does
<bennabiy> but I did not have this issue until just recently
<bennabiy> mintmenu the issue was python-xlib
<Akuli> is it still using python 2?
<bennabiy> but the mate-menu was working in 16.04 with the updated python-xlib so I think it is something else this time
<Akuli> i thought all the mint stuff was moving to python 3 but no...
<nomic> z.z.z.
<bennabiy> rebooting
<Akuli> right, their menu is still python 2 and gtk 2.
<mortalius> hello all
<duno> is there (here) a special channel for ubuntu and rpi 2/3?
<ouroumov> hi mortalius
<ouroumov> duno, not according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<duno> ouroumov, i tired #xubuntu, #lubuntu, #ubuntu-mate and #ubuntu-arm ... but no answer ...
<alkisg> duno: what do you want to ask about?
<mortalius> question: On ubuntu-mate 16.04: I have a bug (?) on ctrl-a (selection) -> if the selection has a endline space caracteres , then the cursor go to begin line and no selected any word.
<duno> alkisg, hdmi and audio on the rpi2/3
<mortalius> i see this behavior on several application ( pluma, hexchat ..)
<mortalius> +s
<ouroumov> mortalius, attempting to reproduce
<alkisg> duno: you don't have audio?
<duno> not via hdmi on ubuntu xyz
<mortalius> ouroumov, note: i configure mate with software composing
<alkisg> duno: there's a setting for that in config.txt, did you see that?
<ouroumov> mortalius, I'm not sure I understand the problem, so I'm not sure I attempted to reproduce correctly, do you have a test file?
<mortalius> "blabla blalblala" <- selection is correct but "blabla blalblala " (with space end caract) is bug
<mortalius> with ctrl-a
<duno> alkisg, as i wrote, i am using the same config.txt for ubuntu as i am using for xbian. but it is not working on ubuntu.
<ouroumov> mortalius, it works fine on my setup (Marco+Compton) can someone else reproduce?
<mortalius> hum, i test with compton
<duno> ubuntu do not show the hdmi-audio output in the mixer ...
<mortalius> ouroumov, i have the bug with compton
<ouroumov> mortalius, what color scheme are you using in pluma?
<duno> alkisg, i am using: gpu_mem_1024=256
<duno> gpu_mem_512=144
<duno> gpu_mem_256=100
<duno> initial_turbo=3
<duno> hdmi_ignore_cec_init=1
<duno> disable_overscan=1
<duno> disable_splash=1
<duno> hdmi_force_hotplug=1
<duno> hdmi_group=1
<duno> hdmi_drive=2
<duno> hdmi_mode=16
<duno> dtoverlay=lirc-rpi
<duno> and this is working fine on xbian
<mortalius> ouroumov, not only with pluma, also with hexchat, firefox .  I think that is not specific to pluma
<ouroumov> Yeah but I'd like to reproduce and the simplest to configure is Pluma I think
<mortalius> ok
<mortalius> the theme is tango
<ouroumov> mortalius, and pluma version is 1.12.2?
<mortalius> note, sorry for my bad english,
<mortalius> yes, 1.12.2
<mortalius> with a clean install
<mortalius> install time is 24h
<ouroumov> From the 16.04 LTS release ISO?
<mortalius> ans the update are ok
<mortalius> ubuntu-mate iso
<mortalius> 16.04 yes
<ouroumov> Hmm, I updated my two machines from Beta 2 and I previously saw a bug only affecting me but not clean 16.04 installs. Maybe this is the reverse case.
<duno> alkisg, any idea?
<ouroumov> alkisg, Akuli, can one of you guys reproduce mortalius's bug?
<mortalius> i  test to change the layout keyboard, but i have the bug again
<Akuli> probably not, i still haven't managed to install 16.04
<ouroumov> mortalius, what's weird is that CTRL+A is the traditional keybinding to go to the start of a line in console-based text editors
<mortalius> ok
<mortalius> nb: i don't change the shortcuts config
<ouroumov> What Appearance theme are you using?
<mortalius> hum, i see the same behavior with double clic mouse for selection
<mortalius> the default theme
<mortalius> ambiant-MATE
<mortalius> i logout/login for make a test
<mortalius> i re
<ouroumov> mortalius: yeah, still can't reproduce. Maybe post about it on the community forums?
<ouroumov> ok
<mortalius> re
<ouroumov> re
<mortalius> hmu, i use parcellite ...
<mortalius> i test without it
<mortalius> oh yes
<mortalius> parcellite is the problem
<ouroumov> Nice
<ouroumov> I mean, not nice of course
<ouroumov> but well done locating the problem
<mortalius> ;)
<ouroumov> mortalius, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parcellite
<mortalius> ok, i see
<mortalius> and i search an another clipboard
<duno> alkisg, do you now understand where the problem on the rpi2/3 with the hdmi-audio is?
<duno> analog is working fine, but mixed or only hdmi is not working.
<ouroumov> mortalius, I don't see a bug report matching your specific problem with parcellite, maybe you should start one?
<ouroumov> mortalius, seeing you have a well reproducible problem, this could be useful I think
<duno> bye all
<ouroumov> bye duno
<casa> hola
<ouroumov> Hello casa
<alkisg> ouroumov: no, I can't reproduce the issue mortalius reports
<mortalius> ok, alkisg . I think to have to find the origin: parcellite. I write now a report
<ouroumov> mortalius: thanks for doing that. :)
<mortalius> it's normal .
<mortalius> i try to write a correct msg in english ;)
<casa> ourroumov hello
<mortalius> re
<mortalius> ouroumov, is it possible to re-read this report (http://pastebin.com/raw/0cPsN4Vg) for english correction ?
<ouroumov> mortalius, one moment
<bennabiy> aklisg: I am back now
<alkisg> bennabiy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1568170 caused the regression that you see
<ouroumov> mortalius, here: http://pastebin.com/YNDF3ub1
<alkisg> bennabiy: the .diff is there: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/254014318/mate-menu_5.7.0-1_5.7.1-1.diff.gz
<bennabiy> alkisg: hrm... but the issue just showed up.
<bennabiy> that is dated back in april
<mortalius> ouroumov, oh, great ... a go to send the report ... thanks
<alkisg> You can see the logic there, if all those synaptic etc packages are missing, button2 is not initialized and crashes
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ^
<alkisg> bennabiy:  It takes some time to go through the -proposed queue
<bennabiy> alkisg: got it
<alkisg> Check your /var/log/apt/history.log
<alkisg> You'll see the date when mate-menu was updated for you
<alkisg> If you e.g. create a symlink from /usr/bin/synaptic to /bin/true, the menu won't crash anymore
<alkisg> Mention the issue in that same bug report, that it caused this regression
<bennabiy> no mention of mate-menu in there
<alkisg> "add software boutique to the advanced mate menu"
<alkisg> this doesn't mention the menu?!!
<bennabiy> no, /var/log/apt/history.log
<alkisg> Maybe it was rotated an is in history.log.1 or so?
<alkisg> or some other .gz history
<mortalius> ouroumov, i'm a very noob :/ --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parcellite/+bug/1466796
<mortalius> date : 2015-06-19 ... old report
<bennabiy> alkisg: the only references to mate-menu in my history (of any type) is pre-install (dated 4-20)
<bennabiy> alkisg: I am sure it is related, but I am not sure what would have just caused it to happen (I have logged out and back in a couple times today, and at the start of the day it worked)
<alkisg> bennabiy: did you uninstall any of those packages? synaptic, boutique etc?
<bennabiy> alkisg: I installed sysinfo
<bennabiy> I just removed it
<bennabiy> alkisg: changes recent https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8869659
<ouroumov> mortalius, do you have "trim whitespace" enabled?
<ouroumov> mortalius, and when you hit ctrl+a, is it copied to the clipboard?
<ouroumov> mortalius, I'm not sure this is the same bug which is why I didn't mention it earlier
<alkisg> bennabiy: and you've logged out etc since yesterday, or do you stay logged in for days?
<mortalius> ouroumov, possible, wait and see
<ouroumov> mortalius, according to your conf, you don't have "synchronize" enabled
<mortalius> yep
<bennabiy> alkisg: Usually I stay logged in, but I have logged out and back in a couple times today
<bennabiy> It is possible that I might be remembering wrong
<bennabiy> Might have been yesterday
<alkisg> bennabiy: anyway, I think the code is clearly broken, and it's easy to reproduce both the issue and the workarounds
<alkisg> I don't think it's important for you to remember when it started happenning of if you logged out etc
<alkisg> bennabiy, flexiondotorg, the previous code didn't have the issue because it only showed Button2 if one of those apps existed
<alkisg> Now it's trying to show button2 even if no app exists, and crashes
<bennabiy> alkisg: agreed
<alkisg> If I don't forget about it, I'll attach a patch for that tomorrow
 * alkisg waves
 * bennabiy waves
<festerB> hi all, I have an encrypted usb connected external backup hdd and a known password
<festerB> thing is after upgrading from linux mint to ubuntu mate the password does not work
<festerB> any clues?
<ouroumov> festerB, hi
<ouroumov> You're using the same keyboard layout?
<festerB> ouroumov: pretty sure, yes, in any case the password is composed using chars from the lower part of the ascii table
<ouroumov> festerB, that's a sensible measure. Is your UM system fully up to date?
<festerB> ouroumov: UM sys?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> I'm pretty sure ecryptfs was updated not too long ago
<festerB> ouroumov: google's got nothing on "um system" ;)
<ouroumov> Ubuntu MATE *
<ouroumov> Sorry
<festerB> ouroumov: heh, yeah my 16.04 mate is up2date
<ouroumov> festerB, you still have a Mint ISO handy? If so have you tried to mount your drive from the live session?
<festerB> ouroumov: I even booted into LM 17.3 with same results - yup
<ouroumov> Well, crap
<ouroumov> Did you print the recovery key when you set up the hdd?
<festerB> ouroumov: nop, I don't remember coming across that option even
<festerB> ouroumov: I now know there is a key and it's not the same as a password
<ouroumov> yeah
<ouroumov> I'm sorry festerB but I'm no expert and I've already asked you all the questions I could think of
<TheMarius> is there a steam repository ? i get this annoying message about updating steam
<festerB> ouroumov: ok, thx, I'm taking a new full backup now
<TheMarius> didnt find any at google
<mra_> TheMarius: hmm.. isn't steam in some ubuntu repository.. let me check
<TheMarius> it is
<TheMarius> in the default
<TheMarius> however the version isnt the latest obiosly
<TheMarius> doesnt matter.. just wondered
<mra_> hmm
<mra_> i thought it has auto update too..
<mra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve links a steam.deb
<TheMarius> found a kdenlive repo ... im waiting for the GPU rendering there to work ... getting a gopro at some point in the future so i want kdenlive to edit videos
<mra_> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<mra_> hmmh
<TheMarius> ah tanx
<TheMarius> it said "reinstall"
<TheMarius> seems i have that version
<mra_> hmmh, but steam still wants you to update? interesting..
<TheMarius> anyway a amd x4 3.2 ghz with 8 gb of ram isnt exactly the best thing for video editing, but it should work
<TheMarius> especially with gpu rendering
<TheMarius> yep mra
<TheMarius> another thing .. mate screensaver didnt work so i installed xscreensaver
<SCHAAP137> TheMarius, replace the Screensaver entry in your startup applications
<SCHAAP137> replace the mate-screensaver command with: xscreensaver -no-splash
<TheMarius> done it .. it works fine but i just wondered if anyone else had the same problem
<KerrMD> Would light-DM have an issue with transparency in Tilda? I've tried compiz as well as compton and no change. The window just turns black.
<hid|ninja> hey
<hid|ninja> how can i change marco transparency
<kisb> marco?
<KerrMD> As seen in Mate Tweak > Windows > Marco (Compton GPU compositor)
<julio__> boa noite
<julio__> testasndo
<julio__> boa noite
<julio__> boa noite
<kisb> think you are interested in window border as seen in appearance > themes > customize
<rajiv_> i have just install gnome software in my ubuntu-mate 16.04. How it works? I mean its not doing anything. How do i make it work?
<festerB> ok, it's do slow here at the mo ;) when i edit menus and tick show games it works but games do not show up and when i go back into edit menus it's gone
<festerB> how can i get games to show up in the menu?
<pilne> mine are showing up just fine (steam, quake, chocolate doom/doom2)
<pilne> are you closing the "control center icon" with close or the x?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-05
<festerB> pilne: the close buttun
<festerB> button^
<Gallomimia> well so far i quite like MATE
<Gallomimia> could stand with a few tools to manage panels and applets i think. they're so extensive. templates and ideas for setups would be cool
<pilne> there are a few in the mate tweak
<pilne> hrm festerB i'm not sure what's going on then
<pilne> how are you installing the games?
<festerB> pilne: the usual way I guess, ubuntu software center and/or ubuntu software
<pilne> hrm, when i go to system/control center/main menu. games is checked already, and all of the possible entries for it are checked as well. I didn't mess with anything from the default in this regard
<festerB> pilne: same here, newish 16.04 mate install, not an upgrade
<pilne> yeup, the *only* difference is that i've used the command line (apt or apt-get) for everything, but that shouldn't do fuckall really
<pilne> are you using the "regular" or "advanced" menu?
<kisb> how to install ubuntu tweak in 16.04
<kisb> ppa is failing
<festerB> pilne: how can I check? reg v adv?
<pilne> unity tweak and gnome tweak probably shouldn't be installed in mint
<pilne> the panel, does it show just one icon, or "applications, places, system"
<pilne> errr mate
<kisb> trying to test out flatabulous theme
<Gallomimia> ive looked all thru the mate tweak. lots of good options, but still need a few ideas on panel gizmos
<Gallomimia> i'm pleased with the cpu clock watcher
<Gallomimia> tho having an 8 core cpu makes it tough to watch them all. maybe something that showed if any were different
<festerB> pilne: places, system, close to bottom, 9 other items above, 3 below, logout. lock and shutdown
<pilne> so it is one "button" to get to all of it? like windows "start button" style, or are there three distinct "buttons" that make menus?
<festerB> pilne: start button style, yes
<pilne> that's the advanced menu, let me see how mine behaves if i toggle to it
<festerB> pilne: how do u toggle it back?
<pilne> get to the "control center" "mate tweak" "interface" and then there is a clicky button for "enable advanced menu"
<festerB> pilne: ah, "enable advanced menu" is gray'ed out here
<pilne> maybe because of the panel you are using? i have mine on "ubuntu mate"
<festerB> pilne: just tried, no luck, i'm using redmond, tried both reg and adv, no luck, i'm now noticing that games and other are in italics in edit menu, possibly it's not detecting any games on the system
<glass> does mate have a pre installed command line browser?
<glass> internet browser that is.
<pilne> hrm festerB yer gettin outta where i understand that
<pilne> not as far as I've seen glass
<glass> thanks pilne: is links the goto one as far as you know?
<festerB> pilne: got games showing up, installed tux racer from the software boutiqe and it shows up now
<pilne> nice festerB!
<festerB> sheesh kebab, so many software <your ymmv> installs... ;)
<pilne> links, lynx, links2 are all there, and i think there are a couple other cli browsers as well
<glass> any of those have flash support?
<glass> nevermind realized how lazy that was im checking them now lol
<pilne> links2 can call external things, but i'm not sure you can flash in either tbh
<glass> guess im going to have to reflash my router and make it dd-wrt
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> how is this distro working for laptops?
<sinewav> Using it now on a Dell Inspiron 1525 and no problems.
<shantorn> it works very well on my 5 year old asus u43jc
<n-iCe> better than lubuntu?
<shantorn> i cant say i havent run lubuntu,but its quick on my machine
<sinewav> I would say yes, the trade off in performance for so many features is worth it. I was using Xubuntu before this but lately Thunar is broken horribly.
<n-iCe> and what about ubuntu?
<sinewav> Haven't run straight Ubuntu in years. My hardware is over 6 years old.
<n-iCe> I see
<kaiza> Trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 I get 'Cannot calculate upgrade' error about held broken packages
<kaiza> but I can't seem to determine which packages using
<kaiza> grep -A 5 -B 5 ERROR /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<kaiza> anyone know of other ways to determine the held broken packages?
<kaiza> I may have found the culprit. Experimental graphics drivers ppa
<n-iCe> Wow, the ubuntu mate iso is bigger than the Ubuntu one, how is that possible?
<n-iCe> 1.64GB
<Mikaela> n-iCe: I think Ubuntu MATE includes better translation support out of the box while Ubuntu one requires downloading them during or after installation
<n-iCe> Mikaela: I see
<n-iCe> Mikaela: have you used lubuntu?
<Mikaela> Yes, but not eecebtly
<n-iCe> I'm downloading Ubuntu Mate, somehow I read in an article that is one of the best distros for laptops.
<n-iCe> Mikaela: you just use mate?
<jack> Hello
<alkisg> Hello
<codymkw> sometimes when turning computer on it says Failed to start LSB: QEMU KVM module loading script.
<alkisg> codymkw: that means this service is failing for you: /etc/init.d/qemu-kvm
<alkisg> You can check the logs to find out why it failed, or you can try to start it manually
<codymkw> what is it for?
<ouroumov> codymkw, virtual machines
<alkisg> flexiondotorg, bennabiy: I attached a patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1568170
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: do you mind if I also request ubottu here, so that it reacts when bugs are mentioned and tells us the description etc?
<alkisg> bennabiy: btw, in the installation where you were experiencing the advanced menu crash, do you have the package "ubuntu-mate-desktop" installed? Here in one pc that I experienced it, I didn't have that package, while in other, more recent installations, I do have it
<alkisg> Ouch, installing ubuntu-mate-desktop pulls in unity and a lot of other packages that shouldn't be pulled...
<watsug> Hello, I have a question about the mouse settings in Ubuntu MATE. Is it possible to change the mouse pointer speed without using acceleration?
<festerB> watsug: not sure I understand, do you mean from the command line or with some other settings tool?
<watsug> festerB, Is it not possible in the mouse preferences window? The one built in.
<festerB> watsug: yes, I was using that menu the other day after a fresh install, I was having trouble with the mose on window edges when trying til resize them, got it fixed by using the sensitivity slider, not acceleration, are you having similar problems with the mouse?
<festerB> errr... mose=mouse ;)
<rajiv_> I have downloaded gnome-software on ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts. When first time i open it, it was not working. So, i turn off the computer.But now when i turn on the computer it is working properly. Someone please tell me if possible why the gnome-softeare was not working as soon as i installed it.
<Akuli> rajiv_: Had it fully finished installing and how was it not working?
<rajiv_> Akuli: When i first open it, it says me to update something and i allow it to update by clicking on "yes" option. thereafter i waited for at least 1 hour in front of the computer by opening gnome-software but it does nothing.
<Akuli> I think logging out and back in would have been enough
<rajiv_> I think you are right. thank you for help. How i was not think about it:)
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<bruce_> some times the network connection doesn't work ubuntu 16.01?
<nomic> what type of network
<bruce_> wired
<nomic> would think that network issues are hardware related , firstly look at that
<nomic> nfs?
<nomic> ask on forums because this place isn't always that  busy
<bruce_> I have to reboot then it works
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/   http://ubuntuforums.org/
<nomic> your networking stays working for how long?
<bruce_> as long as the computer is on
<bruce_> I just updated from 14.01 . It worked fine with that .
<Akuli> You can still user 14.04
<Akuli> user
<Akuli> use
<Akuli> lol
<bruce_> no I can't.
<Akuli> Why not?
<Akuli> Just back up and install 14.04 :)
<bruce_> cause i updated the computer to 16.01
<Akuli> The computer didn't change any, you can always back up everything and install 14.04
<Akuli> Just the content of the hard drive changed when you upgraded :)
<bruce_> Do you mean 16.01 is flafey
<Akuli> No, but you can move to 14.04 if you want
<bruce_> flakey    bad
<Akuli> Anyway, i'm pretty sure you can get your network issue fixed anyway :)
<bruce_> it workes sometimes
<bruce_> a good OS would work all the time
<Akuli> A good network manager would work all the time :)
<Akuli> What exactly happens when it doesn't work?
<bruce_> that is not me
<bruce_> the two little arrows aren't there
<Akuli> so the whole thing just goes away?
<bruce_> up at the top right of menu bar
<Akuli> Next time that happens open a terminal and type nm-applet
<Akuli> Or an Alt+F2 box if you don't want to have a terminal running all the time just to use your internet connection
<bruce_> OK I wrote that down
<bruce_> I will give that a try
<bruce_> thanks   bye
<Akuli> Hi khw :)
<khw> The Software Updater dialog box says 16.04 is available (I have Ubuntu MATE 15.10).  If I click the Upgrade button  am I going to get Ubuntu Mate or non-Mate?
<khw> Akuli, trying it here too.
<Akuli> ubuntu mate
<ouroumov> Should be Ubuntu MATE. But that's weird that you're seeing that in your updater, I thought it wasn't going to happen before the 16.04.1 point release
<Akuli> because to get non-mate ubuntu it'd have to install some stuff :)
<Akuli> BUT
<Akuli> i don't recommend upgrading just yet
<Akuli> ubuntu 16.04 is offically lts, but after all 14.04 is more reliable
<ouroumov> Akuli, he's currently on 15.10 though
<Akuli> oh well :)
<Akuli> Then 16.04 is probably an improvement
<Akuli> not based on my personal experience though, but i'm not biased so i can recommend it
<teward> ouroumov: 15.10 -> 16.04, not 14.04 -> 16.04
<teward> the LTS to LTS won't be up until 16.04.1 i believe
<khw> It is definitely my experience that 15.10 is much better than 14.04 (I think it was)
<ouroumov> teward, you mean not-lts releases are seing the upgrade now? Didn't know, thanks.
<Akuli> khw: depends on what you want, i'd never install 15.10 on an actual computer
<teward> ouroumov: AFAIK yes, but i can spin up 15.10 and check :P
<teward> ... later
 * teward is busy
<khw> ouroumov, my 15.10 started showing the upgrade at least a couple weeks ago.
<ouroumov> aighty
<bennabiy> alkisg: I will check
<bennabiy> alkisg: ubuntu-mate-desktop is not installed
<Shavington> Hi all
<festerB> is there a formal date out on 16.04.1?
<mate|21499> Should casuals use ubuntu mate?
<hid|ninja> mate|21499: yes, it's a good alternative to windows
<hid|ninja> windows is spying on their users, i dont think ubuntu does
<mate|21499> Hope so :D I am trying to switch right now but it is very difficult for me
<sixwheeledbeast> difficult in what ways?
<mate|21499> many of my task still require windows
<mate|21499> I found similar software for linux but I still have to test it and get used to the software
<mordoc> Hang in there, I personally find I have to go cold turkey and force myself to use what Linux offers.
<sixwheeledbeast> what tasks?
<mate|21499> I often do video editing for work and school and image design, work on sound and so on. I am used to the adobe CC but  they dont offer anything for linux so I ll try to get used to lightworks, gimp and for the other stuff I am still searching for professional alternatives
<sixwheeledbeast> You can use Wine compatibility layer for many windows only software. I found switching years ago a breeze and never even missed windows at all.
<Guest88794> for video editing you can try kdenlive. It is semiprofessional but make sure you safe your files from time to time. There are still some bugs left
<MrBIOS> also worth looking at http://www.pitivi.org/
<sixwheeledbeast> In fact i can do many things more efficiently. GIMP is pretty solid for picture editting
<mate|21499> there is the problem for me. I need very reliable software
<mate|21499> okay, I ll check it
<Guest88794> pitivi is a smaller solution than kdenlive but also o.k.
<Guest88794> gimp is great and especially under linux you have many ad on options
<MrBIOS> might also want to take a look at Cinelarra
<sixwheeledbeast> Audacity for audio editing
<Guest88794> Cinelerra is super but with a steep learning curve
<Guest88794> question about ubuntu mate 16.04 which I have installed recentely on different (older) machines
<Guest88794> ....on two IBM T43 different behaviour concerning stopping.
<Guest88794> on the one machine everything is fine
<Guest88794> on the other one it takes minutes to shut down the system
<Guest88794> the other installation is on a HP 2510p
<Guest88794> the start screen shows only a grey window (might be scale 4:3) the native screen is 16:9
<Guest88794> basically everything works absolutely fine on all machines besides these
<Guest88794> ramp up and stop "issues" ....(not really issues)
<Guest88794> does anyone have a clue?
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|21499: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=29832 if you really need adobe cc it runs in Wine (see link)  I would look for FOSS alternative myself
<festerB> Guest88794: I would start by making sure your pc's are using proprietary video drivers - ibm's and hp - or the other way around if they already are
<Guest88794> festerB: thanks for that hint. Everything concerning video works aboslutely fine on all 3 machines ....besides start up and stop. Do you still think that a proprietary driver could be a solution?
<Guest88794> question: are there log files especially for the start/stop procedure somewhere under /var/log ?
<Akuli> maybe you need an older kernel for an older computer?
<Akuli> But check the video drivers first
<festerB> Guest88794: On my system there's one more proprietary driver for the chipset, you can't miss it when you look at the video one's, they are presented in the same place
<Guest88794> o.k. will do that. I come from Linux Mint LTS 12.04 and have to say that with the new Ubuntu Mate 16.04 all machines do need less CPU now, do not run warm any more and run smoother especially when it comes to firefox and internet
<Guest88794> festerB can you quickly tell me where to find the drivers? So far I have no proprietary ones on my system. Can I download from the HP homepage?
<Guest88794> ...or from the repositories?
<festerB> Guest88794: Settings->Software and updates->Additional drivers tab
<Guest88794> festerB ...I will check ....
<Guest88794> festerB: it says (what I knew before...) that I do not use proprietary drivers on my system. Question: where do I get the proprietarien ones from? (e.g. directly from HP?)
<Guest88794> oh..it found a proprietary driver: but for the CPU which seems to work great (see above) less CPU usage than before
<festerB> Guest88794: I'm guessing here but I think your system will detect and install correct drivers, are the ibm's and hp connected to the network?
<Guest88794> yes sir, they are. I am with the machine we are talking about in the IRC right now
<festerB> Guest88794: Also on the first tab on Software and updates, make sure the proprietary box is checked
<Guest88794> ...let me check
<Guest88794> ...these boxes are ticket: I am using "restricted" and "multiverse" i.e. proprietary is included
<Guest88794> festerB: may be the ubuntu 16.04 distro is still so "young" lets wait and see, may be these tiny "issues" will be gone sooner or later. The distro itself is just great!
<Guest88794> thanks for the help in the chat, I am afk now. A great day to all of you guys!
<festerB> Guest88794: ok,np
<mate|33116> Hi, i wonder if someone can help me, I have been having problems playing videos in Youtube for a while now, my system is up to date, and firefox and chromium both do not work?
<nomic> on a pi?
<mate|33116> No PC
<nomic> maybe try using the mate browser
<nomic> or download youtubes using youtube-dl
<mate|33116> well other users are saying that theres works fine
<nomic> ask on forums
<mate|33116> ive search forums, no solid answers?
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nomic> post question
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<mate|33116> i do believe there is another answer to this
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|33116: what happens when you try to play youtube video?
<mate|33116> an error ocurred. please try again later (Playback ID....)
<mate|33116> on chromium and firefox is the same, i have ubuntu restricted extras installed also
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|33116: go to http://www.youtube.com/html5 to see if your using html5
<mate|33116> ive already checked and i am
<mate|33116> The HTML5 player is currently used when possible.
<sixwheeledbeast> well I have no issue on html5 or flash with ff. does the video play at all?
<mate|33116> on firefox the video just hangs, no sound, doesnt start, not even the adverts, and just says "if playback doesnt begin shortly, try restarting device"
<gordonjcp> mate|33116: are you using an adblocker?
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you rebooted? tried firefox in safe mode?
<gordonjcp> mate|33116: youtube have got *really* obnoxious of late with their adverts
<gordonjcp> and if you're running an adblocker, you get no video at all
<mate|33116> im not running any adblockers
<mate|33116> it at least trys to play video on firefox --safe-mode, but still nothing ?
<mate|33116> nope same message as before
<sixwheeledbeast> if you have started in safe mode with all addons disabled then it's not firefox. Is anything else not working correctly?
<Akuli> mate|33116: which version of firefox? have you updated it?
<Akuli> mate|33116: try reinstalling: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update first
<mate|33116> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox , has made no difference still will not play youtube videos?
<mate|33116> Im using Firefox 46
<mate|33116> ok so theres no answers then
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|33116: check your graphics drivers in System > Prefs > Hardware > Additional Drivers.
<sixwheeledbeast> bye...
<alkisg> bennabiy: can you comment about it in the bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1568170
<scottman> new to mate, setting up my vpns, does it not show a lock icon when in vpn mode?
<rajiv1> Is it necessary to restart the computer after completely removing a package by using the command "sudo apt purge <package name>?
<alkisg> Usually no, unless it's some special package with services etc
<chewey> I have a 4096x2160 display connected to a Skylake-driven Displayport – but I can only set a meximum resolution of 3840x2160 in Ubuntu Mate 16.04, even using the 4.6 drm-intel-next kernel. Any idea about where I could kick it?
<chewey> Interesting aside: The Ubuntu (non-MATE) installer used the whole display width, the installed (non-MATE) Ubuntu however didn't even make it to the login screen…
<alkisg> chewey: try asking in #ubuntu-x
<alkisg> It's kernel + graphics related, not much desktop-environment specific...
<rajiv1> alkisg: Actually  i have just removed gnome-software because its not working properly . Do i need a restart before installing it again?
<alkisg> rajiv1: no, you shouldn't need to restart. Did its postinst finish running?
<rajiv1> alkisg:yes.
<alkisg> Did you install it via the terminal, apt-get install etc?
<rajiv1> alkisg: yes.
<alkisg> What does it do and it doesn't work properly?
<rajiv1> alkisg: I think it was not working properly. whenever i open it it does nothing.
<chewey> alkisg: The DE seems to have some influence too: installing MATE on the plain Ubuntu setup made the login work.
<chewey> But thanks for the pointer to the other channel.
<alkisg> chewey: that's just grub using vga=xxx or nomodeset etc, not really de specific
<alkisg> Or metacity not using 3d, while compiz uses 3d, stuff like that
<alkisg> Those don't address the actual issue
<chewey> right
<ubuntu_> Hello World!!!
<ubuntu_> any body here?
<ubuntu_> .
<bennabiy> alkisg: what would you like for me to comment about? The missing ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<alkisg> bennabiy: that you experienced the bug
<alkisg> With noone mentioning that he still has a bug there, there will be no need to fix it
<alkisg> And yes as a side note you could mention what you see and that you don't have ubuntu-mate-desktop installed and why (if you know) etc
<bennabiy> It just was not installed with my fresh install
<alkisg> Mine too, but I'm still not sure why we don't have that package
<odroid> odroid in da housee
<odroid> is hearthstone on linux yet?
<Mordoc> Has anyone seen a fix for the missing mouse when switching users bug? It's Ubuntu wide apparently, just looking for info from an informed community.
<rene__> has anyone got an idea on how i could get Flash to work on Ubuntu Mate 16.04 PPC
<rene__> or youtube
<scott_> Scott
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-06
<bernard_> hey wazz up
<marcelo> Olá
<Guest52292> Alguém aí?
<bennabiy> alkisg: I tried putting the patch in place, have yet to log out and back in, but it so far does not fix the issue for me.
<bennabiy> I patched /usr/share/mate-menu/plugins/system_management.py
<bennabiy> alkisg: my menu runs, just does not display, except that I see a 1 px something show up on my panel
<bennabiy> I can kill the process, and it dies, I can start it without error, but nothing displays (seems different from the Button2 issue)
<bennabiy> alkisg: ^
<bennabiy> I am going for the night, but I will keep in the room monitoring.
<bennabiy> alkisg: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8869795 for manual run of mate-menu
<bennabiy> good night!
<fox_> hi
<fox_> any one have problems with laggy audio RPI3?
<fox_> :(
<fox_> and chromium fail
<Gallomimia> hey with the apps along the bottom. that panel... can i make the different apps stack?
<Gallomimia> cause having a dozen terminals is going to be annoying
<Gallomimia> also it'd be nice to have some control over generating different titles in the terminal windows. path or command
<kd7sjt> Good evening and greetings from California, USA
<kd7sjt> I have a question on NFS
<kd7sjt> is there anyone that can point me in the right direction on finding the right way to do this on Ubuntu Mate 16.04 or have a better way to share files between 2 or 3 computers on the same network?
<kd7sjt> is there really 96 people in here that have no idea how to set up NFS?
<ouroumov> HELL YEAH
<ouroumov> SpaceX Did it again!
<sinewav> https://i.imgur.com/b40ReAA.png
<ouroumov> :D
<kd7sjt> Anyone know how to set up NFS ?
<sinewav> Kind of. What's the NFS question?
<ouroumov> kd7sjt, there's a lot of people here that are not watching that particular window :D
<kd7sjt> Well, I'm trying to figure out how to set it up on my two machines
<ouroumov> Like me, watching JCSAT-14 :D
<sinewav> You need the nfsd daemon on the server and nfs-common on the client.
<sinewav> Let me see if I can find a good tutorial... I seem to remember one...
<kd7sjt> Awesome! I would sure appreciate that
<kd7sjt> thank you
<sinewav> Ah, here it is:
<sinewav> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-12-04
<sinewav> This is some good stuff.
<kd7sjt> will this apply to 16.04 as well?
<sinewav> Should apply to everything. The NFS stuff doesn't change a who lot, I don't think.
<sinewav> We use it on ubuntu servers at my job for versions 14 and 15. Don't see why 16 would break.
<kd7sjt> Awesome! I will give this a try. Thank you very much!
<sinewav> Good Luck. It's not that difficult, I've done it before with that guide and I'm far from an expert.
<kd7sjt> That sounds great, cuz I have had no luck at all getting anything to work so far :)
<kd7sjt> sinewav: do the IP addresses just get made up or how do I know what to set the actual ip addresses to?
<sinewav> Oh, you need the actual IPs of your server and client. Do you know them?
<kd7sjt> no, how do I look that up?
<sinewav> Do you know how to set up a static IP? The server should have a static IP.
<kd7sjt> I sure don't
<sinewav> well, this is going to be a learning experience for you. Luckily I'm in San Diego so I have some time to explain before bed.
<kd7sjt> right on :) I'm in Sacramento
<sinewav> You have both machines connected to a router?
<kd7sjt> yes
<sinewav> Do you know the network address of the router?
<kd7sjt> no
<sinewav> it's usually 192.168.0.1 or something
<sinewav> ok, can you ping your server?
<kd7sjt> oh ok, I think I do know that then
<kd7sjt> I'm on the computer that I'm going to use as the "server"
<sinewav> ok. In a terminal type ifconfig
<kd7sjt> done
<kd7sjt> got some strange looking stuff come up
<sinewav> do you have a line that says something like:  inet addr:192.168.0.101
<sinewav> That's the IP of the server.
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: yay for SpaceX
<kd7sjt> yes
<ouroumov_> \o/
<sinewav> You'll want to start keeping notes. We need to collect some network information so we can set a static IP.
<kd7sjt> ok, I have a pen and paper here
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: blows my mind that you don't need to be a country or a government to have a space programme
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: okay so you need to be mindbuggeringly rich
<gordonjcp> but still
<gordonjcp> kd7sjt: have you read the guide on the Ubuntu wiki yet?
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, I'm French and I was yelling "USA, USA!" like a madman earlier
<gordonjcp> kd7sjt: 73 de MM0YEQ
<sinewav> kd7sjt: take a look at this page, we'll be working with these concepts:
<sinewav> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<gordonjcp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo <- this is handy too
<gordonjcp> read it before you start typing
<gordonjcp> then read it again as you set up NFS
<sinewav> gordonjcp: He has to learn how to set up a static IP first. We are going through that now.
<gordonjcp> sinewav: oh, has the "server" picked it up from DHCP?
<sinewav> gordonjcp: yeah, he's all good, but there is not point in making an NFS mount with a dynamic IP, IMO.
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> you could set it in the DHCP server :-)
<gordonjcp> if it's just a one-off "need to copy all this from here to here" then scp might be a better option, too
<sinewav> That's a good point. kd7sjt what are you trying to accomplish anyway?
<gordonjcp> also sshfs if you can live with having the same user on both boxes
<kd7sjt> I want to be able to share files between 2 or three linux boxes. Much like how you can in a windows workgroup, but doing it in linux. I hate windows
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> then NFS is a good way to do it
<sinewav> Ok, def static IPs and NFS then.
<gordonjcp> so is Samba, which also allows you to share to Windows and Mac OS machines
<gordonjcp> Mac OSX talks to NFS with a bit of persuading
<kd7sjt> I don't have any macs. Dad has a windows box, but I don't really anticipate needing to share files with him either
<kd7sjt> eventually want to share with Android devs if possible, but not sure if that is possible yet
<kd7sjt> devs = devices
<gordonjcp> hah
<sinewav> kd7sjt: You'll need at a bare minimum the IP address, Subnet mask, and gateway. Look at the output of ifconfig. You will probably have an entry for "eth0" and one for "lo" (lo is software Loopback, you want the output for the physical card.) Write down the inet address and Bcast address.
<gordonjcp> because my next question was going to be "are they going to be using Unix, Windows or Mac OSX?"
<gordonjcp> sinewav: if it's a new kernel it won't be eth0 any moer
<gordonjcp> *more
<sinewav> oh yeah, that's right.
<gordonjcp> mine is "enp0s25" on this machine, but you should see the Countdown Conundrum that it gives my laptop's network interfaces
<sinewav> ok, the one that starts with "e" not "l" or "w"
<sinewav> I'm guessing here.
<sinewav> Your IP would be something like 192.168.0.100 and Broadcast will likely be 255.255.255.0
<gordonjcp> kd7sjt: how much do you know about networking, before we start telling you from the very beginning and you get annoyed?
<kd7sjt> I'm dumb when it comes to networking, so you are fine how you are, LOL
<gordonjcp> heh
<sinewav> Your Gateway will probably be 192.168.0.1, but you can type "route -n" in the terminal and see.
<kd7sjt> the wlo1 is the one that has the inet and bcast info in it
<gordonjcp> that sounds like a wireless lan interface
<sinewav> kd is the server wireless? Not plugged in?
<kd7sjt> yes, I'm wireless
<gordonjcp> that'll work
<gordonjcp> but it's not going to be as much fun as a wired one
<sinewav> ok. One you have those three addresses we will edit a file and make a static IP for you.
<sinewav> once*
<sinewav> let me know when you are ready
<kd7sjt> I have Inet and Bcast, but I'm not sure where to find the subnet or the gateway?
<ouroumov_> The gateway is somewhere in "route -n"
<kd7sjt> oh is that another command I need to type?
<sinewav> I'm sorry, "Mask" is the subnet netmask
<sinewav> not Bcast. You don't really need that one for a static IP. (sorry, I'm tired. 14 hour day at work)
<gordonjcp> oh man, I'd better get ready for work
<gordonjcp> I've been sitting watching the election results come in
<kd7sjt> ha ha
<sinewav> Also, write down the name of the card wlo1
<kd7sjt> ok, I have inet, bcast and gateway
<kd7sjt> name?
<gordonjcp> 93 seats counted, 36 to go and we're on track for a majority \o/
<sinewav> Look here, under Static IP assignment:
<sinewav> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<sinewav> We are going to write this info into a file
<sinewav> Have you used a text editor in the terminal before, like Nano or VI ?
<kd7sjt> nano I have
<sinewav> Good.
<sinewav> From your terminal type: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<sinewav> do you see a line that says wlo1
<kd7sjt> no, there is not
<kd7sjt> there is auto lo
<kd7sjt> and iface lo inet loopback
<sinewav> No matter, we should be Ok. You'll want to copy this info into the file, replacing the addresses with your own:
<sinewav> auto wlo1
<sinewav> iface wl01 inet static
<sinewav> address 192.168.0.100
<sinewav> netmask 255.255.255.0
<sinewav> gateway 192.168.0.1
<sinewav> Also, you'll want to boot up another machine on the network so we can check if this is working.
<kd7sjt> should it look just like it looks on the screen now as well?
<gordonjcp> you kind of want to make sure that 100 isn't within the DHCP range in case the server is braindamaged enough to try to hand it out
<gordonjcp> I'm looking at you, Cisco IOS 12
<gordonjcp> yes I am
<sinewav> it should look like it does on the Ubuntu page. The first line is "auto <your wireless device>
<sinewav> The next is iface <device name> inet static
<sinewav> The third line is: address <server IP address>
<sinewav> The last line is your router's address.
<sinewav> whatever the result of "route -n" was
<sinewav> router = gateway
<sinewav> kd7sjt: Just so you know, this networking stuff can be pretty complicated, so don't get frustrated. It might not work the first time. Remember to take good notes so you can undo steps.
<kd7sjt> sounds very good
<sinewav> Since you are on the server, can you login to this chat from a different machine on the network?
<sinewav> We'll want to restart the networking on the server which will disconnect you.
<kd7sjt> Are you going to be on here tomorrow evening?
<sinewav> I'll probably be on all day.
<kd7sjt> if so can we meet up on here then?
<kd7sjt> oh sweet
<sinewav> Yeah I'm working from home tomorrow. Before you go, let me outline the steps we need to take.
<kd7sjt> I'll set up this chat on my android device so that both the server and the client will be independent of our chat
<kd7sjt> awesome! I will look for you on here either in the afternoon or evening
<kd7sjt> I appreciate your help so far :)
<sinewav> step 1: Create a static IP for the server.
<sinewav> step 2: Restart the server's network service and ping it from another machine.
<sinewav> step 3: Ensure the server can reach the Internet
<sinewav> step 4: Start installing the NFS modules.
<sinewav> step 5: more of this shit...
<kd7sjt> very cool. I will save this chat too, so I have the links you've sent me so far
<alkisg> bennabiy: dpkg -L mate-menu | grep system_management ==> it's in 2 places, you need to apply the patch twice for it to work
<sinewav> ...And that's about it. I'll keep an eye out for you tomorrow or over the weekend. I have a lot of work to do from home over the next couple days.
<kd7sjt> very cool. I appreciate it
<kd7sjt> talk to you soon then
<sinewav> k, gn
<kd7sjt> night :)
<rajiv_> today when i try to install any thing by using the command "sudo apt-get install", then some errors occurred. I have pasted these output on paste.debian .net. if possible anybody please see it there: paste.debian.net/plain/682132.
<alkisg> Try it again in one minute, apt is updating in the background
<rajiv_> how to kill a pending operation?
<sinewav> rajiv_: currently running from the terminal? cmd+c. A service or process in the background? kill <process id> From the GUI? type Alt+F2 then "xkill". It will give you a small "X". Click the frozen window with it.
<sinewav> There are many ways...
<gordonjcp> rajiv_: and if you try it again *now* it really should have finished what it was doing
<sinewav> heh
<rajiv_> gordonjcp: It starts installing from where it left yesterday.
<rajiv_> How do i see the background downloading actions that i am doing from wget?
<ouroumov_> rajiv_, I don't understand your question:
<ouroumov_> s/:/.
<rajiv_> ouromov: I am downloading a file from wget by using the command "wget -c -b". Now the file is downloading in the background. How can i see this background downloading again in the terminal window?
<ouroumov_> rajiv_, I never used the -b option myself, but usually to bring a process back to the foreground you would type "fg" in the terminal
<ouroumov_> No clue if that'll work for wget -b
<rajiv_> ok.
<ouroumov_> rajiv_, I just tested and it works, but it's verbose
<alkisg> He left
<ouroumov_> yup
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> again#
<gordonjcp> I feel like I've been awake for about 48 hours
<ouroumov_> ^^
<gordonjcp> it's okay, I haven't
<gordonjcp> on actually checking it's only something like 44 hours
<ouroumov_> Who needs sleep when rockets are landing at sea?
<gordonjcp> totally
<gordonjcp> and the SNP won another term
<gordonjcp> sadly not a majority this time round
<ouroumov_> Dunno what that is
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: political party, the Scottish National Party
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: we'd quite like to stay part of Europe and not be part of the UK
<ouroumov_> And how is it looking so far?
<gordonjcp> well, 63 votes out of 129, so we don't have a majority
<gordonjcp> but the Green party are pretty closely aligned to the SNP so that's okay
<gordonjcp> interestingly the Conservatives have got a strong lead over the Labour party
<gordonjcp> most of Glasgow (where I live) was pretty safe Labour seats ("mah da voted Labour and his da voted Labour an' ah'm votin' Labour" kind of attitude) but they've lost a hell of a lot this time round
<gordonjcp> later this year there's a UK-wide referendum on whether or not to leave the EU
<gordonjcp> basically the south-east of England wants to leave the EU but there's a large concentration of voters there
<gordonjcp> what with London and all that
<gordonjcp> and the rest of the UK realises exactly how screwed we would be if that were to happen
<giita> in the uk here, voted yesterday
<giita> agree with gordonjcp, up north we dont all want to leave EU
<alkisg> So if e.g. 51% of the voters want to leave the EU, it will happen? There's no tolerance about it, e.g. next year that 51% might get down to 49%, but leaving/joining the EU isn't something that should be based on1-2%...
<giita> its not as black & white as that
<alkisg> I'm asking, not making a statement... if 51% of the referendum voters want to leave the EU, will it indeed happen?
<gordonjcp> giita: how north are you?
<gordonjcp> alkisg: good question
<gordonjcp> alkisg: at that point it's a statement of public opinion, which the government might or might not act upon
<alkisg> I was thinking that for significant decisions like that, a "large" majority would be needed... e.g. we do have this for changing the constitution here, it's not done with "simple" majority... (not sure about the exact English translation of the terms I use, sorry)
<gordonjcp> alkisg: well, in the Scottish Independence referendum the No side won by ~10%
<gordonjcp> which they reckon was a massive landslide win
<alkisg> Indeed
<giita> gordonjcp: west yorkshire
<giita> 10% is a clear win
<gordonjcp> giita: I'm a big fan of Yorkshire First
<gordonjcp> giita: it is, but the vote came down 55%/45%
<gordonjcp> giita: which looked at another way is a bawhair off being 50/50
<giita> i would still class 45% as a clear loss
<giita> the voting system is archaic and broken anyway
<gordonjcp> in the apps menu in for example XFCE I can bring that up and start to type what I want
<gordonjcp> that doesn't seem to be present in MATE
<gordonjcp> what's the equivalent?
<gordonjcp> I know I could do alt-F2 but then I have to type most of the name of the app then <TAB> five times to actually get to the top of the list to press enter
<gordonjcp> this is the one thing that I just cannot get used to in MATE
<alkisg> try mate-tweak => advanced menu, i think it supports that
<gordonjcp> alkisg: perfect!
<gordonjcp> alkisg: absolutely bob on
<alkisg> :)
<gordonjcp> right, time to go and play delivery man
<gordonjcp> it's not like I cost 600 quid a day or anything
<gordonjcp> and it's not like I've got proper engineering to do today
<mate|33944> hello
<mate|33944> it's me
<giita> it's you
<alkisg> hi, you!
<giita> hey, guy!
<LinuxHippie> Good morning everyone..
<mra_> good morning LinuxHippie
<bennabiy> alkisg: still just a single pixel where the menu should be
<alkisg> bennabiy: did you patch both files, and unchecked/rechecked the advanced menu?
<bennabiy> alkisg: yes
<bennabiy> alkisg: I did a diff of the files, no different, and verified the patch applied
<bennabiy> checked, unchecked
<alkisg> bennabiy: can I see with vnc?
<bennabiy> I can screenshot it
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> So that I troubleshoot it as well
<bennabiy> alkisg: no offense, but if possible, I do not like to let people into my private network
<alkisg> Sure, understandable, although it's just vnc, you see what I'm doing
<bennabiy> yes
<alkisg> Any messages if you run it from the command line?
<alkisg> bennabiy: output of this one? ls /usr/bin/synaptic-pkexec /usr/bin/software-center /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-mate-software.desktop /usr/bin/gnome-software
<bennabiy> what I linked to you
<bennabiy> alkisg: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8869795
<bennabiy> alkisg: output of ls https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8869853
<alkisg> bennabiy: did you apply the patch by using the `patch` command, or did you try to rewrite the changed lines by yourself? Maybe you used tabs somewhere, and broke python indentation?
<bennabiy> patch
<bennabiy> alkisg: actually, I am going to log out and back in, and then I will invite you for VNC because I want to show you another thing
<bennabiy> alkisg: are you ready?
<bennabiy> alkisg: unable to invite you because of remote display
<bennabiy> (ltsp)
<alkisg> bennabiy: back - sorry feeding the kids
<alkisg> x11vnc -noshm -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<bennabiy> understand that one
<lee> is this a dev channel, a user support channel, both, or neither?
<Akuli> both, but more of a support channel
<lee> excellent
<lee> I have a problem that I am not completely certain how to describe. I have two monitors connected to one GPU (nVidia, with the nVidia drivers installed), one of them is in portrait mode, but in the settings panel to position the monitors I can't align the two monitors so they're next to each other
<alkisg> bennabiy: that tilda broke my nerves
<alkisg> Meh
<bennabiy> I am not a fan of it
<bennabiy> I usually use guake
<bennabiy> I was just giving it a chance since it came with 16.04
<lee> it's like the panel is remembering the portrait monitor's shape in landscape mode and simply won't allow me to place them immediately next to each other, which leads to an unviewable space between them (which also happens to be roughly in the centre, where new windows appear)
<alkisg> bennabiy: when I killed it, did I kill vnc too?
<bennabiy> you killed a lot of things
<alkisg> bennabiy: try again, x11vnc -noshm -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> Sorry, I didn't realize you run everything via tilda :)
<alkisg> without putting them to the background at least :)
<bennabiy> I just forgot to put the vnc to background since I had two sessions
<alkisg> The small window kept popping up, that wasn't tilda though...
<alkisg> bennabiy: you seem to have another, unrelated issue
<alkisg> That "ascii cannot decode xxx" stuff
<bennabiy> alkisg: that is what I thought
<bennabiy> not to say that your fix did not do anything, but it was not the issue
<alkisg> It sounds like the advanced menu is trying to do something else, and fails on your setup
<alkisg> My fix solved 1 of the 2 problems you were having
<bennabiy> Did you see the pixel appear where the menu should be?
<alkisg> You need one more fix though, which is a separate bug
<bennabiy> alkisg: I also have the issue that when I first log in, caja does not start
<alkisg> Does my fix work on the ltsp server itself?
<alkisg> I see some message about xauth in your error log, and I wonder if it's related to remote displays
<bennabiy> weird, my backspace is not working properly
<bennabiy> logging out and back in
<alkisg> It might be due to vnc
<alkisg> OK
<bennabiy> yes
<bennabiy> on linuxmint, it was related to the version of python-xlib
<bennabiy> but on 16.04 it uses the newest python-xlib and it is only broke the other day
<bennabiy> alkisg: do you have any thoughts on why caja would not be starting?
<alkisg> bennabiy: nope, no idea, did you file a bug report?
<bennabiy> alkisg: not yet
<alkisg> I haven't used mate for a long time yet
<alkisg> I'm still evaluating if we're going to use that as the default
<bennabiy> alkisg: ok
<bennabiy> weird, x2go will not let me log into the server
<ouroumov> bennabiy, people with a similar problem have posted a solution on the forums
<ouroumov> bennabiy, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/x2go-not-working-with-mate-solved/5303/6
<bennabiy> ouroumov: testing it
<bennabiy> ouroumov: works, and also while in x2go, advanced menu worked
<bennabiy> still does not work through the thin client though
<bennabiy> alkisg: so to confirm, on the server itself, it works fine
<bennabiy> alkisg: it is just through ldm / ltsp
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys I have 2 drives, an M.2 and an 1 TB HDD I want to put Ubuntu on the TB
<ubuntu-mate> but I as soon as I have finished the install the comp will be frozen on the restart screen and never even shuts down
<mate|52549> hello i have a quick question
<mate|52549> every time my computer goes in suspend and i login  the cursor disapears
<Akuli> The hibernate or sleep thing?
<Akuli> the "deeper" or "less deep" sleep?
<Akuli> Oh wait, the deeper one is disabled by default on ubuntu.
<Akuli> and he already quit :)
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate: Still there?
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys may I ask a dual boot related question?
<ouroumov> Sure
<ubuntu-mate> so I've been trying to install ubuntu for a while with win 10 bual boot
<ouroumov> However, you won't automatically get an answer. You'll get one only if a dualbooting expert is around
<ubuntu-mate> i see
<ubuntu-mate> i have win 10 on an m.2
<ubuntu-mate> and i want ubuntu on my 1TB
<ouroumov> Alright
<ubuntu-mate> i have the uefi bois which caused problems but
<ubuntu-mate> every time after the install is done and i click restart now it never does so
<ubuntu-mate> i am in a live enviornment right now
<ubuntu-mate> installing and i hope it doesnt happen again
<ubuntu-mate> i made sure the swap was just a bit more than my ram
<ouroumov> Okay, you should have a tool called "Boot-repair" somewhere under the troubleshooting section of the Welcome splash screen, try that first
<ouroumov> (Once the install completed, if you don't see a Ubuntu boot option)
<ubuntu-mate> so i installed boot repair through command line before and run it but the tool never stopped running
<ouroumov> Erf
<ubuntu-mate> it scanned till the computer died
<festerB> how can I start fingerprint-gui with out logging? ie. some command &>/dev/null, it's generating a lot of log output when I'm logged out (screen is locked)
<ubuntu-mate> ouroumov, are you saying with in grub(recovery) or in the live udb env
<ouroumov> festerB, ssh -X <user>@<machine> fingerprint-gui, maybe?
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, in the live env
<ubuntu-mate> i don't see boot repair here should i install through cmd
<ubuntu-mate> btw the install just finished
<festerB> ouroumov: it's on my local pc, I was hoping to disable it loggin at startup perhaps
<ubuntu-mate> if run boot repair before tring to restart is that a prob
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, you sure it's not somewhere in Welcome?
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, I though I saw it there once
<ubuntu-mate> bloody hell my fault its here
<ubuntu-mate> i apologize
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, in case you don't get the answer you seek in a timely fashion, you should consider describing your problem and your setup on the community forums @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support IRC has poor visibility due to it's transient nature
<ouroumov> festerB, same advice to you, I don't know anything about biometrics under Ubuntu, sorry. :x
<ubuntu-mate> thanks mate also one last question since there are others with questions, is it a bad idea to run boot repair before the first reboot?
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, never tried it, it's usually something you do after having witnessed a screw-up
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, I don't think it'd break anything though
<ubuntu-mate> I see, I'll run it before i leave the env
<ubuntu-mate> thank you very much, ouroumov
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, I hope you'll get where you wanna go :)
<ubuntu-mate> you as well old sport!
<ouroumov> =]
<festerB> ouroumov: ok, thx, will ask over at #ubuntu
<ouroumov> festerB, OK, good luck to you too
<ubuntu-mate> well here I am again
<ubuntu-mate> at what point should I be concerned at how long boot repair is taking
<ouroumov> I'd be concerned past 10minutes
<ubuntu-mate> ahh, and what would my options be after that?
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, did you disable UEFI?
<ubuntu-mate> i recently did but I could no longer access windows with out it so i re enabled it
<ouroumov> right
<ouroumov> And did you boot the USB in EFi mode?
<ubuntu-mate> and with out uefi on I couldn't run the live disk
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> When you did the partitioning, you created an EFI boot partition right?
<ubuntu-mate> I created an ext4
<ubuntu-mate> and a swap
<ubuntu-mate> is that the issue?
<ouroumov> You also need an efi boot partition of 250MB
<ubuntu-mate> oh dear i havent done that
<ouroumov> I don't know why I haven't asked you about it earlier, sorry <_<
<ubuntu-mate> you are the first person that was of actual help
<ubuntu-mate> if i may how would I reach you again through here?
<ouroumov> Automatic install settings usually takes care of that for you but you obviously can't do that because you have to pick the target drive
<ubuntu-mate> yeap
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, I'm usually connected here, but seeing my nickname in the list doesn't mean I'm behind the keyboard
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, the community on the forums is very helpful though
<ubuntu-mate> I shall try and come back then
<ubuntu-mate> thank you
<ouroumov> yw
<Guest74999> hi. Running UbuntuMATE 16.04, and am occasionally losing the cursor upon switching user.  Is there a quick fix guys?
<ouroumov> Guest74999, you're using compiz?
<Guest74999> Yes, to combat screen tearing issue
<ouroumov> So the easy fix is: stop using compiz, use marco+compton
<Guest74999> ok will do ty
<ouroumov> Guest74999, see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/disappearing-mouse-cursor/5656/3
<Mordoc> I have that issue as well with compiz. The current fix is to open a terminal and type 'ls' which makes the mouse reappear...
<ouroumov> Mordoc, that'd make a goot tip on the bug report
<Mordoc> That's where I found it, it was a comment on the launchpad report...
<Mordoc> Had me laughing actually...
<Mordoc> Assumed it was Ubuntu wide, and it is.
<ouroumov> ^^
<regis__> ,
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-07
<tgm4883> Does the Pi3 use the same image as the Pi2?
 * tgm4883 jabs flexiondotorg with a sharp stick
<tgm4883> Figured it out. For some reason the command line way of making the SD card doesn't work on my system. Had to use Disks
<ouroumov> weird
<tgm4883> ouroumov: yea I thought so too, but I reimaged it and it worked fine
<tgm4883> ouroumov: I suppose it's possible that a 'sync' is needed for the command line version, but I don't want to bother going back and testing that
<ouroumov> k
<mate|47529> NOOB here, hopefully not too silly of a question - got a base update today and it now says :  Version 16.10.0~xenial 1.1.....is 16.10 referring to Ubuntu base?  I thought 16.04 just released...just trying to learn and understand.
<mate|47529> this is at the bottom of the Ubuntu Mate welcome screen BTW
<ouroumov> mate|47529, what does the command "inxi -SZ" in a terminal says?
<mate|47529> CPU~Dual core Intel Core2 Duo T6570 (-MCP-) speed/max~1200/2101 MHz Kernel~4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 Up~22 min Mem~1015.8/2875.7MB HDD~382.2GB(3.4% used) Procs~197 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<ouroumov> ?
<mate|47529> thats what it returned
<ouroumov> I think you forgot the -SZ part
<mate|47529> LOL...I forgot the "-" part
<ouroumov> x)
<mate|47529> System:    Host: joe-ThinkPad-SL510 Kernel: 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mate|47529>            Desktop: MATE 1.12.1  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<mate|47529> so that shows 16.04
<mate|47529> what would the welcome screen be refering to I wonder
<ouroumov> mate|47529, and you've subscribed to welcome updates?
<mate|47529> Yes, I believe so
<ouroumov> I don't see that on welcome, what page exactly are you looking at?
<mate|47529> ok, actually after welcome screen clicking on software
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> the boutique
<mate|47529> yeah that
<ouroumov> yeah I see it
<mate|47529> Typo perhaps??
<ouroumov> So my guess is that it refers to the version number for that particular piece of software: the boutique
<mate|47529> gotcha
<ouroumov> Because it's updated in a custom ppa so that new stuff can be added during the life of xenial
<mate|47529> ok..thx...like I said "NOOB" - appreciate your time
<ouroumov> noproblemo
<phillw> flexiondotorg: is there any future chance of pi2/3 running ubuntu-gnome? (feel free to reply on #phillw) Thanks.
<kisb> gnome? no
<phillw> kisb: okies, just wanted to check in if the RPi3 could handle it. I know it cannot do Unity.
<kisb> gnome vs unity i dont know which is more bloated
<phillw> he he.. well, it has been a steep learning curve for my VM allocations, but it will run on 1GB RAM.... I'm used to 512Mb for lubuntu. But, that is a specific low resource flavour.
<Gallomimia> hey. why did the panels on my monitors switch places??
<Gallomimia> was pretty odd. after a screensaver
<Gallomimia> also goobered the game i had left running in pause
<jean-pierre> salut à tous
<ten> Hello =) I didn't know if this was a good place to ask how to use rasperry pi mate without an HDMI
<phillw> ten: not tried. but there are hdmi converters to vga / scart
<ten> oh i didnt mean it that way, i meant as in running it headless
<ten> cause when i plug it without the HDMI, it just doesnt turn on :(
<phillw> ten: which  server editions have you tried it with?
<ten> ubuntu mate 16.04 for raspberry pi
<phillw> ten: try it with a server version https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<phillw> the same guy looks after all of them.
<ubuntu-mate> hola alguien en linea
<ubuntu-mate> Hi every all
<anes_> Dear friends , Good morning
<anes_> I have an app in pygtk2 which work in GStreamer 0.1 , but in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS discontinue 'mad' plugin. So mate can solve my problem?
<anes_> now my application not working due to lack of 'mad' plugin
<anes_> no body have idea?
<rajiv1> I am using "geary" as my default email client. Whenever i delete a mail from the inbox, geary crashed. I don't know why this is happening. i am using ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts. Any body please help me.
<Gallomimia> ten: i suggest using ubuntu server then. it doesn't have a desktop environment installed by default
<Gallomimia> the only difference afaik between ubuntu-mate and basic ubuntu is the desktop environment and compatible GUI programs. if you're running headless you don't need any of those
<aman_> Yoo... new user here. Any ideas how I can access my windows partitions from Ubuntu?
<Guest88056> Sorry, i'm new here, and a little slow...
<Guest88056> Just installed ubuntu mate and quite impressed after having trouble with debian cinnamon - browser failure, kubuntu - couldn't install synaptic,
<Guest88056> Hi ricotz and pavel, Gotta move on myself, bedtime.
<Guest88056> bye
<alkisg> (06:57:25 μμ) bennabiy: alkisg: it is just through ldm / ltsp ==> then file a bug report against LTSP, with steps on how to reproduce it, and I'll probably have a look when I get some free time
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I have got Ubuntu Unity, Ubuntu GNOME and Kubuntu "working" on the Pi 2/3.
<flexiondotorg> Using the experimental VC4 OpenGL drivers.
<flexiondotorg> But those desktops are a bit crashy due to the driver. I don't think it will be long before they work more reliably.
<flexiondotorg> tgm4883, Yes, the same image work for Pi 2 and 3.
<juno__> hi anyone knows if the size of irc messages is limited?
<Akuli> If you post a loooooooooooong message it'll appear as multiple messages
<Akuli> I think their length is a few hundred characters, so it's not too limiting
<alkisg> I think it's 240 bytes or something, and not all messengers support automatic splitting to multiple lines, so they get truncated
<alkisg> If you're using utf-8 (e.g. greek characters), that means at most 120 characters per message
<juno__> but how is it possible then to send even pictures via irc?
<alkisg> That's another part of the protocol, ddc or something
<alkisg> It's about transfering files, not short text messages
<juno__> ah okay
<juno__> thank you
<juno__> im a bid wiser now
<juno__> bit*
<alkisg> :)
<Akuli> Usually nobody sends pictures here :)
<Akuli> imgur.com or postimg.org or pasteboard.ca or some other site like that is usually used
<Akuli> same for long text, ghostbin.com, dpaste.com, paste.ofcode.org :)
<rajiv1> how do i see my modem details in ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts? I am using "huawei powerfi e8231"
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks, it will be come common knowledge, but my ex-padawan, Ali (amjjawad) has parted from GNOME and I've stepped in as herder of testers and possible release manager - coupled with un-screwer of wiki pages (evidently 180 of them on moin)... 1st meeting in 1/2 hour whereby I will get a better understanding of what I'm to do :) More testing, that's for sure!!!
<phillw> for long texts, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> for pics, the likes of http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/ etc. are good.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: right time, wrong day... it is Sunday - the meeting :P
<rajiv1> Is /boot partition is needed during the installation of ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts?
<alkisg> rajiv1: it's optional
<rajiv1> alkisg: if i wanted to create it, then what is the sufficient space for it?
<phillw> rajiv1: if you like to tinker with your system, having / and /home on separate partitions is good (don't forget you need /swap as well)
<alkisg> rajiv1: it depends on how many old kernels you'll leave around, 1 GB should be ok
<rajiv1> alkisg: I have installed ubuntu-mate 16.04 with the following partitions: /root/60gb, /home/100gb, /boot/1gb, /swap/4gb. Are these partitionsgood for installing ubuntu-mate 16.04?
<alkisg> I wouldn't use a boot partition. Otherwise they're fine.
<rajiv1> alkisg:I have use it because i am having a habit of using it during my "fedora" days. I am not going to use it in ubuntu-mate for sure from now on.
<gordonjcp> I usually only bother with separate /home and / partitions these days
<gordonjcp> oh, and swap
<gordonjcp> and anything else gets mounted under /media, /mnt or /srv as appropriate
<gordonjcp> back in the day, /home used to be under /usr
<Akuli> I only have / and swap
<gordonjcp> Akuli: these days that's probably fine
<gordonjcp> separate /home is a bit oldschool
<rajiv1> Am i needed some unallocated space in my hard drive to use virtualbox?
<Akuli> No :)
<Akuli> That'll be on your /home
<Akuli> well the virtualbox itself will install somewhere under /usr but the virtual machines will be in /home
<rajiv1> if i have only / and swap then?
<gordonjcp> rajiv1: no, you can just creat disk files anywhere
<Akuli> Sure, no problem :)
<gordonjcp> you *can* use a separate partition for virtualbox disks, but it's easier just to make a disk image
<Akuli> The only reason for a separate /home is that if you need to reinstall it's easier
<gordonjcp> Akuli: it used to be
<Akuli> right
<Akuli> but it's a good idea to back up stuff anyway, so :)
<gordonjcp> these days Ubiquity at least is pretty smart about not clobbering /home
<rajiv1> ok. thank you.
<alkisg> Separate /home is very good for people having multiple distros installed in different partitions
<alkisg> Otherwise, for single distro installations, home doesn't need a different partition...
<gordonjcp> Akuli: I never used to back up before updating at all
<Akuli> :D
<gordonjcp> Akuli: for a major version bump, I'd just go out and buy a new hard disk
<gordonjcp> pick the most bits-per-buck, stick it in, do a clean install and over time copy what I wanted off the old one
<rajiv1> alkisg: so if i opted automatic partition during the installation, it will be fine?
<gordonjcp> rajiv1: absolutely fine
<alkisg> Yup, it's fine. It creates a / and an extended+logical swap partition. Although personally I hate having an extended partition if less than 4 partitions are needed.
<rajiv1> ok. thank you. Actually i am new in ubuntu-mate, so i need to know these kinds of basic things. I am going to do a fresh installation with automatic partitioning.
<lee> I tried describing my problem yesterday, but a video paints about 1000 * 30 words/second: https://www.dropbox.com/s/991m477pgkq9lk6/ubuntu-mate-16.04-monitor-prefs-bug.mkv?dl=1
<Akuli> lee: That's not an ubuntu-mate issue, it's a mate issue, hopefully someone on #mate can help
<lee> Akuli: ok, thanks
<Akuli> lee: One way to solve the problem would be to edit .config/monitors.xml
<Akuli> but it's not that easy :)
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<phillw> greetings
<kisb> hellos
<ubuntu-mate> i m new to the linux mint
<ubuntu-mate> i have one query
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: don't ask to ask
<ubuntu-mate> will ubuntu mate team updates the kernel regularly if there is a kernel update available
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: that's down to the underlying Ubuntu packages on which MATE is based
<ubuntu-mate> thank you gordon
<ubuntu-mate> i have downloaded the latest version gordon
<gordonjcp> so essentially all Ubuntu "flavours" of the same version number ought to be more-or-less the same
<gordonjcp> really it's just which desktop environment is packaged, and one or two other bits
<kundan> hello!
<kundan> is anyone here?
<ubuntu-mate> but in linux mint if we update the kernel there are possibilities that the system may get crashed
<ubuntu-mate> coz the linux mint team team is not testing the updated kernel i read in the internet
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: all the more reason to stick to an LTS version
<ubuntu-mate> yeah gordan that why i downloaded the LTS version
<ubuntu-mate> but i just wanted to know that the un\buntu mate team will test the kernel and send the updates or not
<kundan> can anybody help me to led bluetooth working? few days ago i brought my laptop with preinstalled ubuntu 14.04. bluetooth was working well but now i have installed ubuntu mate 16.04 now bluetooth not able to search any device!
<cxhacerdev> hello
<cxhacerdev> Russia
<ouroumov> hi cxhacerdev
<cxhacerdev> hello
<cxhacerdev> my name is lev
<ouroumov> * hi lev *
<cxhacerdev> hi ouroumov
<cxhacerdev> I live in Russia
<cxhacerdev> age 10
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, cool. Are you a new Ubuntu MATE user?
<cxhacerdev> yes asm user my father
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, everything good? No problem yet?
<cxhacerdev> i want create pad pc
<cxhacerdev> no
<cxhacerdev> ты русский
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, no I'm not russian
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, I have that nickname because of the movie "Goldeneye"
<cxhacerdev> you have google e-mail
<ouroumov> no
<cxhacerdev> yandex vk?
<cxhacerdev> have you
<ouroumov> no yandex either
<phillw> yikes @ yandex
<cxhacerdev> hello users
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, if you want to talk to russians, maybe go to #ubuntu-ru
<cxhacerdev> thankyou
<cxhacerdev> you have mobile number
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev, do not ask phone number on IRC please
<cxhacerdev> my number 89135403913
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev: what is a "pad pc"?
<ouroumov> cxhacerdev: do not give your phone number on IRC please
<cxhacerdev> ops sorry
<ivan-insect> ubuntu mate 16.04 sometimes the network connection doesn't work , the up down arrows aren't there just a blank triangle .the only solution is to reboot till the arrows are there. help
<ouroumov> ivan-insect, have you tried to issue the command: "sudo service networking restart" when that happens?
<ivan-insect> no  I'll try that next time
<ouroumov> ivan-insect, it's rare that such problem occur on cable connections
<ouroumov> ivan-insect, you should search google for "ubuntu <network card name> <driver name>" you can get these informations typing the command: "inxi -NZ" in a terminal
<ivan-insect> it didn't happen till I went from 14.04 to 16.04
<ivan-insect> ok
<ivan-insect> I tried the inxi -NZ terminal flashes and goes away quick
<ouroumov> weird
<ouroumov> Then try "lshw -C network", it's more verbose, but you get the same info
<ivan-insect> ok
<ivan-insect>  Card: Intel 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection driver: e1000e
<ivan-insect>    I went to terminal  thur system tools
<ouroumov> So it's an Intel card, those usually don't pose any problems
<ouroumov> ivan-insect, is your Ubuntu MATE 16.04 system fully up to date?
<ivan-insect> yes
<ouroumov> hm
<ivan-insect> got updates to new kernel today
<ouroumov> ivan-insect, when you are connected, do you stay connected? (Is it stable?)
<ivan-insect> yes it stays
<ouroumov> So my guess would be that it's a systemd fuckup
<ouroumov> That or a problem with the network-manager applet
<ouroumov> damn$
<ivan-insect> yea
<ouroumov> So yeah ivan-insect: two things to try next time:
<ivan-insect> ok
<ouroumov> 1. sudo service networking restart
<ouroumov> 2. Right click the network icon, uncheck "enable networking", then after a while, re-check it
<ivan-insect> ok   thanks   bye
<ivan-insect> i learned some
<tgm4883> flexiondotorg: yea figured it out. The SD card imaging instructions for command line were producing a bad image for me
<tgm4883> flexiondotorg: Is there someone I can bug (well, someone I can get someone else in touch with) regarding getting an application working on the Pi? Openmax support was added to MythTV, and now it segfaults when starting
<rajiv1> Whenever i turn my computer on and connect my modem to it, internet in not connected. To connect the internet i have to remove and then reconnect the modem again. This happens whenever i turn the computer on. I don't know what is the problem ,anybody please help.
<rajiv1> Whenever i turn my computer on and connect my modem to it, internet in not connected. To connect the internet i have to remove and then reconnect the modem again. This happens whenever i turn the computer on. I don't know what is the problem ,anybody please help.
<rajiv1>  
<rajiv1> what is ntpd?
<xmetal> has anyone seen an issue (this is the second time it's happened here) .... where randomly Caja sees to be using a completely different theme and Icon pack then the rest of the  system and changing it in apparence changes the systen "theme" but not in Caja
<xmetal> the theme seems to be "Win 95 style" or something and the icon pack Gnome icons
<kevin__> Hi peeps. Can anyone tell me how to get the sound working on my Pi3? I have an HDMI monitor connect with a headphone jack on it
<xmetal> playing with changing the themes here ... when I change the theme on the main screen the Window borders in Caja Change but the "Controls" do not and when i change the icon theme for the system Caja's seem tto be stuck on something like Gnome-icon
<Gallomimia> any timer gizmos, applets, panel tools?
<Gallomimia> ah. there is :)
<Gallomimia> there's all sorts of fancy stuff in this front end
<Gallomimia> how the heck does ubuntu-unity even get a following, much less people who want to work on it ?
 * tgm4883 likes Unity
<Gallomimia> well. i don't.
<Gallomimia> and i have plenty of reasons
<kisb> you traitor
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: which is completely fine
<Gallomimia> i suppose i'll also try not to hold your opinion against you
<Gallomimia> but i'm interested to know what you think is so great about it
<Gallomimia> i've used MATE 3 days and i already feel unity is the worst UI i've ever used
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: IDK, maybe I just know how to use Unity ;P
<Gallomimia> well, i guess it's slightly more stable than apple's system 7.5.3
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: maybe you should list all the reasons you think it's bad
<Gallomimia> crashware.
<Gallomimia> overlays that perform horribly, lock up some fullscreen apps
<Gallomimia> finally found out how to stop making that popup all the time at least...
<Gallomimia> had to install a 3rd party tool tho
<tgm4883> i've not had either of those problems
<Gallomimia> performance and compatibility is in the toilet
<tgm4883> I've not had performance issues, but I've got a modern computer. Not sure what you mean by compatibility
<Gallomimia> other programs don't play nice with it. hardware it doesn't play nice with. and oh the wifi connectivity
<Gallomimia> and i have quite a modern computer too. and still find it performs badly
<tgm4883> :) I get it now, you're making stuff up. You had me going there
<Gallomimia> and that's not okay. bloatware is microsoft's job
<tgm4883> *finger guns*
<Gallomimia> no i mean it. i'm really thankful someone finally told me out of all the flavors of ubuntu unity is the worst user experience there is
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: for real though, tossing out generic things doesn't really help in the discussion. Some of the things you are saying shouldn't matter
<Gallomimia> well, i'm trying really hard not to hold your opinion against you, so i won't respond to that
<Gallomimia> that's like saying oh we have plenty of power in this part of the world. we shouldn't worry about wasting it
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: ok, let me respond to you then. "oh the wifi connectivity", well drivers are generally going to come from the kernel, which mate shares with Ubuntu. That leaves the wifi connection manager, which in Mate's case is "Network Manager" which is the same as in Ubuntu (Unity)
<tgm4883> "other programs don't play nice with it" - Super generic and impossible to respond to without some sort of specific issue
<Gallomimia> true enough. it didn't improve much for me. the dongle i have is pretty crappy
<Gallomimia> why would i need to be less general? it's plenty of programs
<tgm4883> "hardware it doesn't play nice with." - hardware support from the kernel, which is the same as in Mate
<Gallomimia> speaking of one, mumble doesn't handle the sound manager well. is it the same sound manager?
<Gallomimia> didn't look the same
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: I use mumble without issue in Unity
<Gallomimia> i dunno if mumble accesses PA directly or not. haven't tried it yet
<Gallomimia> well, i don't. had to turn sound attenuation off cause it flubbed
<tgm4883> but to answer your question, I would assume that Mate uses Pulseaudio as well
<Gallomimia> i'm apt to blame mumble for that too
<Gallomimia> it does. but the GUI is not the same.
<tgm4883> Ok, so what else did you say, give me a second
<Gallomimia> in fact i like the GUI from MATE less than unity
<Gallomimia> but oh well
<tgm4883> "crashware" - I've not had issues with Unity crashing on any of my systems. Maybe you mean something else is crashing
<Gallomimia> no i really don't want to have a discussion any longer with you about personal preference. sorry i brought it up
<tgm4883> "overlays that perform horribly, lock up some fullscreen apps" - I've not had this issue either, but I can see where there is potential for this to happen.
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: Don't worry, I'm almost done :)
<Gallomimia> especially since it causes overlays to pop up whenever you press alt or super
<Gallomimia> turning them off was difficult to find.
<Gallomimia> one had to use unity tweak tool
<tgm4883> "i have quite a modern computer too. and still find it performs badly" - Not sure what performance you're talking about here. I did some benchmarking using the graphics PPA test stack on both Unity and Xubuntu and say a less than 1% difference (I didn't test mate though)
<Gallomimia> and fyi the full screen app i was using was world of warcraft. not cool to completely lock up a game for pressing a modifier
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: TBF, that's a Windows application
<Gallomimia> so?
<Gallomimia> it seems irrelivant that it would hang from having an overlay pasted on top. still shouldn't. but the difficulty in turning said overlays off is my main complaint
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: I've had the pop-over issue on a full screen game as well, although I don't recall what it was (and it didn't lockup the game)
<Gallomimia> well, i haven't seen any DE that handled games very well.
<Gallomimia> so i hope to look to the future
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: Ok, then lead with that. It's perfectly valid to say "Unity isn't customizable at all, not even stuff that should be minor tweaks. That is why I don't like it"
<Gallomimia> and with all the various flavors of linux, DE's, WM's so forth. it's a shame that all that effort is splintered into different projects
<Gallomimia> oh. sure it's customizable. but there's a lack of GUI elements to do so. it's very tough to find how to do any of those
<Gallomimia> even the tweak tool, which i think i had to install from a PPA, doesn't address many
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: that's a false argument IMO. You're making the assumption that if there weren't other projects that effort would be applied toward a common goal
<Gallomimia> but that's the same in mac, and i'm sure it's the same in mate
<Gallomimia> ah, well i guess it's a speculation on two premises, not just one
<Gallomimia> there's obviously a reason one dev chooses to work on such and such project and not the others that do the same thing in different ways
<tgm4883> And I surely wouldn't hold it against you for liking something that wasn't Unity, I wouldn't even feel the need to mention it except in response to you
<Gallomimia> well, i appreciate the discussion, i must say. not a lot right now because i'm trying to play a game :/
<Gallomimia> but it was interesting
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: heh, I like discussion as well, but I'll let you get back to your game. I hope it's a good one
<Gallomimia> it is. it's called Factorio
<Gallomimia> and it's tri-platform
<tgm4883> Cool. Maybe I'll look it up at some point
<Gallomimia> i recommend it to anyone technical
 * tgm4883 off to get lunch
<Gallomimia> conveyor belts and builders and robot arms
<Gallomimia> and trains ><
<TwoNotes> Argh, installing 16.04 on an 8GB sdcard failed after 7892MB with "no space left"  sigh, back to the store
<enyc> TwoNotes: hrrmph
<enyc> TwoNotes: never tried hto run desktop os from sdcard!
<TwoNotes> Just following the Rpi2 istallation instructions...
<TwoNotes> Trying again on a different card
<TwoNotes> It actually will be a headless music player, but I figured the MATE installer would be easier to use..
<enyc> aaaaaaaaaaah rpi ok
<enyc> TwoNotes: fwiw, there also exist lots of fake/dodgy cards,   'f3'  or  'h2testw'  can be very useful to test them =)
<TwoNotes> Its a SanDisk - should be OK.  Now looking for vanilla Ubuntu server kits to see if they are smaller enough
<TwoNotes> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm does not have any 16.04 kits.  fooey
<enyc> debian/devuan  unstalls happily on smaller disk space  genearly
<enyc> though not tried devuan on rpi,  only in a chroot at the moment =)
<TwoNotes> Nope, U-MATE installer for Rpi2 will *not* fit on an 8GB SD card...
<TwoNotes> Ah, found a 16GB SD card in a box....
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<Nosophorus> Someone of you could tell how to configure the Internet connection to connect during the computer startup?
<Nosophorus> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<nomic> it should automatically
<nomic> if you've configured wireless
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-08
<Nosophorus> DSL connection, dude
<nomic> mebbe ask on forums, mate forum , ubuntu forum - also ask on irc #ubuntu .. this plce not always busy
<Nosophorus> All right, pal.
<nomic> z.z.
<swift110> hey all
<Hetr0Erectus> hey
<Guest76421> Question: I of my cores is running at 100% htop shows gvfsd-smb-browser --spawner :1.2 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/17. Why is this I am not doing anything.
<dani__> Impresionado con el comportamiento de ubuntu sobre raspberry saludos!!!
<ouroumov> Hi dani__
<dani__> Hi
<ouroumov> That looked enthusiastic
<dani__> jajaja claro
<ouroumov> ^^
<dani__> why not?
<dani__> Ciao Greetings
<xcoryakx> im having a issue still
<xcoryakx> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/wireless-driver-missing/2328/9
<hokkiey> hi
<hokkiey> i got problem after installing ubuntu mate alongside windows 10
<hokkiey> in grub boot menu there's no windows 10 option. so i only can sign into ubuntu
<hokkiey> any help?
<xcoryakx> is there a windows 10 boot, or is it missing all together
<xcoryakx> what i mean by that is the a partition on the hard-drive that still has the windows data
<nick2> with ubuntu mate is it possible to change workspaces by using the mouse middle button (roller)? if so how to configure?  thx ;-)
<nefaris> I think you should try to configure it in the hotkey settings
<nefaris> oh, he already left
<phillw> nefaris: yeah, some people have the attention span of an american :P
<nefaris> :D
<tongri> can I switch workspaces using the mouse middle button?
<ouroumov> he'sback
<nefaris> yeah :D
<nefaris> Configure it in the hotkey settings
<ouroumov> nefaris, you mean the Keyboard SHortcuts? That won't work I tried
<tongri> thx nefaris
<tongri> oohh
<nefaris> :-/
<nefaris> tongri, are you using mate?
<tongri> not yet, this is the only thing that would prevent me from installing it
<ouroumov> tongri, you're not a fan of CTRL+ALT+ARROWs ?
<tongri> nefaris: i use xfce and find it very fast to switch workspaces. i looked at mate and like it
<nefaris> tongri, I just tried this way and this works: If i mouseover the workspace applet and scroll with my wheel, it actually changes between them
<tongri> ouroumov: no ;-)  i find the mouse button much quick
<ouroumov> afaik witching workspaces with the mouse scroll only works if your cursor is over the workspace switcher :/
<tongri> nefaris: cool, i shall try it in a live session
<tongri> ouroumov: pity :-(
<ouroumov> tongri, I don't think it'd be un-hackable though, maybe you can ask in the community forums?
<tongri> ouroumov: thx i shall check, it is working for xfce and kde, i haven't checked with cinnamon unity or gnome
<tongri> bye for now and thx ouroumov and nefaris
<LiverWurst> o/
<manuel_> hi there
<manuel_> i am new to ubuntu mate and i am using a raspberry pi
<manuel_> i would like to know how to overscan the HDMI port
<watsug> Hi, I'm testing a test case from the qa tracker, and the instructions differ. I'm doing "Install (entire disk) and the instructions for step 3 says to "On the screen Preparing to install Ubuntu Mate, note the state of each check mark for the following components" and none of those are on the screen. It also look like the installer has moved more steps from the dots on the bottom. Is this normal behavior?
<gabe> Hi there
<gg_> Hi
<gabe> I've been using the Unity and XFCE versions of Ubuntu and used to use Gnome before, (when it was the Ubuntu default)
<kisb> welcome to mate
<gabe> I am trying to add certain software that I would need to search for and the software boutique does not have a search function. I tried to install Ubuntu Software Center and it loads a blank screen with an hourglass for ever
<gabe> I think this is a known bug.
<phillw> watsug: Ubiquity had a make over... if the test case appears to be out dated, there is a link on the test cases to file a bug against the test case.
<gabe> What do you guys use when you have to install stuff that is not the most popular and would be found by browsing the boutique please?
<gg_> Use terminal
<phillw> gabe: you can try Lubuntu Software Centre - It's pretty light weight and won't pull in a ton of dependent relatives (and their pets).
<gabe> like for all the Ubuntu Studio meta packages?
<gabe> Oh, that sounds good!
<gabe> Thank you phillw
<phillw> gabe: if you want a whole package
<phillw> sudo apt install taskell
<phillw> followed by sudo tasksel, thatb will give you a list of all the meta packages available. The more wonderful thing being that the boffins ensure all the met-packages are in sync with each other.
<phillw> *tasksel .. not tasksell :P
<watsug> phillw, Ok thanks, will do
<gabe> I see.
<gabe> How do I find the LUbuntu Software Center in the Boutique?
<phillw> gabe: launch a terminal session and type:
<gg_> sudo apt install lubuntu-software-center
<gabe> OK. WIll do. Thank you guys!
<phillw> gg_: damn -- to fast for me :P
<phillw> it is migrating to Qt but the current release is quite stable.
<Hetr0Erectus> lxqt is more interesting ... fact is kde needs a little brother thats lighter
<Hetr0Erectus> and less plagued with bugs
<phillw> Hetr0Erectus: as you may see, I'm distro agnostic in helping and testing, we are the same family. I run lubuntu on my machine, but have MATE and GNOME VM's to help test them. Your TL looks aftet the Pi2/Pi3 images for lubuntu and I'm proud to mirror host them for people.
<Hetr0Erectus> i havent tried lxqt yet but kde has been buggy on my computer
<Hetr0Erectus> kubuntu 15.10 didnt run well at all
<phillw> there will be a 16.10 test version in about a month's time.
<Hetr0Erectus> mate 16.04 runs like a champ though
<Hetr0Erectus> k ... i'll dl that and see how it works
<phillw> Hetr0Erectus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<Hetr0Erectus> nice
<Hetr0Erectus> havent been running linux for a long long time ... just stopped by to check up on it but its been plagued with bugs for years on my system
<Hetr0Erectus> probably poor drivers
<Hetr0Erectus> 16.04 was the first one that seem to have sorted out the ati open source drivers
<phillw> drivers were, and still can be an issue. but things are getting better
<Hetr0Erectus> in fact check this out: http://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-16-04-vs-windows-10-nvidia-amd-graphics-compared/
<phillw> Linus's saying it as it is to nvidia was refreshing.... I get into trouble for that sort of stuff :P
<phillw> Hetr0Erectus: https://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/06/17/1415250/torvalds-slams-nvidias-linux-support :D
<Hetr0Erectus> got a top reg. vulcan too... its supposed to be a competitor to ms directx and run on all platforms (open source)
<Hetr0Erectus> well nvidia is out with 1080 now... im going to try to stick with my ati 5870 card for a few more years but im probably going nvidia next time
<phillw> I've been pretty lucky. all my piglets have gotten on fine with *buntu.... 'cept my older piglet that has intel and causing issues for my Sister.
<phillw> I may have to swap that ex-piglet out until there is a fix released. It does mean that I will bare metal to test proposed fix(es) on.
<ubuntu-mate> hola! hay soporte para pantallas 4k en ubuntu mate?
<rajiv1> whenever i wanted to download a torrent file from deluge in firefox, then as soon as i change the default bittorrent client from transmission to deluge firefox have been crashed.
<festerB> rajiv1: had same problem with ff, changed it directly from ff options, ie. without opening a torrent file
<rajiv1> festerB: I think its not the problem of firefox. Because this is happened after i fresh install ubuntu-mate  as well.
<ubuntu-mate> hi there! there are any way to resize ubuntu-mate in 4k display with HiDPI?
<festerB> rajiv1: same here, fresh install, my ff version was 45 i think, it's now up to 46, are you 46?
<rajiv1> festerB: I have also ff 45. so you also have this problem!
<festerB> rajiv1: you could try updating ff to version 46
<rajiv1> festerB: Is that working for you?
<festerB> rajiv1: don't know, as i said, i set the default torrent client from ff options menu (preferences->applications)
<rajiv1> festerB: In the ff preferences>applications.bit torrent seed file, there are two options: "always ask" and "save file". Which one can i use for default to solve this problem?
<festerB> rajiv1: in the dropdown windows, select other and enter deluge-gtk
<rajiv1> festerB:Yes. the problem is solved now after changing the default torrent client. I think its a kind of ubuntu-mate's bug which may will fixed with the next update. thank you:)
<festerB> rajiv1: no problem, as i said before, you can also try updating ff to version 46, it's a better version for linux in general
<rajiv1> festerB: i have already running ff 46, and the problem persists untill i change the default torrent client from ff settings according to your advice.
<festerB> rajiv1: well then this may be down to MATE 16.04, it's brand new and still being polished a lot ;)
<rajiv1> yes. you are absolutely right;-)
<hammerron> Can I use unetbootin to create a bootable usb for Ubuntu Mate 16.04?
<phillw> hammerron: in theory, yes... But I'd advise mkusb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<hammerron> philw: thank you.  I will try unetbootin first then as I'm more familiar with it and go from there if it fails
<phillw> hammerron: when unetbootin works, it works... when it does not - you descend into the pits of hell :) At the end of the day, there is only one way to do things... it is called dd, as it so able to do serious damage along the lines of an rm -rf/ wrapping it up to ask "ARE YOU SURE" is always good. you may also want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI but the author has not yet got the xenial images in (he, like LTS, is awaiting 1
<watsug> Hi, I'm trying a test case for yakkety, screen reader install. The instructions says to press ctrl + s after the drums. Screen reader doesn't start. alt + super + s doesn't work either.
<watsug> Screen reader does start with alt + super + s when on desktop (live session)
<phillw> watsug: which test case?]
<watsug> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/118760/testcases/1309/results
<phillw> watsug: follow http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/118760/buginstructions That will report a bug against the test case so it can be flagged to be updated.
<watsug> While the test case instructions are wrong (says ctrl + s instead of alt + super + s) the combination alt + super + s doesn't start the screen reader when on the install. Should I file a bug for screen reader not starting with the key combination?
<mate|69704> so this menubar issue is really buggy... have to reset compiz setting in dconf and then run unity in a new session everytime i log in to 16.04
<mate|69704> any idea what else i can do to permanently get rid of this issue.
<mate|69704> any idea what else i can do to permanently get rid of this issue.
<ouroumov> mate|69704, I don't understand your issue
<ouroumov> mate|69704, what do you mean by "run unity in a new session"?
<mate|69704> I have to run these two command everytime i log in to make menu items visible 1. dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ 2. setsid unity
<mate|69704> then only menu for all the applications are visible...
<mate|69704> once ubuntu is restarted... I have to go through the same procedure...
<ouroumov> Yeah, are you using Ubuntu MATE? Or mate-desktop stacked on top of standard ubuntu?
<mate|69704> its mate-desktop
<ouroumov> Then maybe ask in the #mate channel
<mate|69704> alright thanks
<mate|69704> having the same issue running Eclipse Mars... modified command is "env SWT_GTK3=0 ./eclipse"
<mate|69704> or else Eclipse crashes
<mate|69704> but anyways thank ouroumov
<ouroumov> yw
<anshuman> hi
<TwoNotes> Does Ubuntu MATE run in 64-bit mode on the Rpi3?
<alkisg> The image is compatible with rpi2, so probably no
<pere_> no tengo sonido de salida socooooro
<xela> Hello all!
<Guest72703> hello -- is here also spoken german languarge
<xela> Enjoying Ubuntu Mate?
<ik_> where am i
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<festerB> hi Nosophorus
<Guest43770> hello everybody
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-01
<pcareme> Hi all
<overalli> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dBimV0CsTQ
<overalli> ^ YouTube :: They Live, Scott Robert's Version :: Duration: 10:58 :: Views: 1,162 uploaded by caneswirljimX94 :: 41 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<overalli> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vktt94XBKKQ
<overalli> ^ YouTube :: War by Scott R. :: Duration: 10:58 :: Views: 574 uploaded by caneswirljimX94 :: 27 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<overalli> He says at the end: I will never back down. I will never give in. And I will never stop telling the truth. Even after they make extreme death threats against him and his children.
<amar_> .
<amar_> I need to decrypt my whole drive,how can i do it
<nomic> don't you hav a password with encryption
<nomic> or an encryption key
<nomic> if you cant get @ your data you can't have that
<nomic> you have selected "encrypt filing system", upon installation, amar_
<nomic> z.z
<noname__> Hi
<noname__> must be a silent chat...
<nathan> hi
<nathan> is it normal for ubuntu mate to take so long to shutdown?
<Akuli> how long?
<nathan> 1 minute or more
<Akuli> not really, should be pretty fast
<Akuli> i don't know how systemd logs what it does on shutdown, so not sure about how to help
<nathan> yeah, It seemed strange to me. I'm just trying UM after using manjaro JWM for some time and the shutdown process is taking too long. I'll try to discover what is happening.
<nathan> Thanks
<Akuli> you could try running ubuntu mate without the gui
<Akuli> like, log in from another tty and sudo poweroff there
<nathan> yeah
<nathan> I'll try this now
<nathan> brb
<Akuli> ok
<nathan> yeap. You were right. Instant shutdown without the gui
<Akuli> thats weird
<nathan> indeed
<Akuli> what if you log out first?
<Akuli> maybe logging out is slowing things down instead of the actual shutdown
<nathan> lets see
<nathan> Well. I tried what you said and then I tried to turn off normally the system and both were ok. I think I know what happened. I was testing the different looks of UM in the system settings and when I finished the system sent a message that something went wrong. Maybe the extra time to turn off was the system trying to fix what was broken.
<nathan> Sorry for my english. heh
<Akuli> no problem
<Akuli> weird
<nathan> yeah
<Akuli> your gtk theme shouldn't change things much
<nathan> yeah.
<nathan> Its a fresh installation. Idk what happened, but it seems to be fixed now.
<nathan> Thanks
<mate|72224> which version of ubuntu mate can i install on a raspberry pi2?
<fabricio> boa oite
<fabricio> noite
<LU8DAM> Hello all
<tajuddin> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-02
<AlbertoSN> Ummm, Mate...
<AlbertoSN> Looks really nice
<daniel_> Hello
<alkisg> Hello
<daniel_> ¿There are more themes for Ubuntu Mate 17.04?
<MarioMey> Hi, there. I migrate from 14.04 to 16.04. Now, everything works ok, using /home in other partition (as it was on 14.04). I don't want to do EVERYTHING again, so, I want to get launchers from mate-panel.
<MarioMey> I found them in ~/.config/mate/panel2.d/default/launchers
<MarioMey> (in old /home)
<MarioMey> But now, I found in the same directory of my new home... and I don't have more than one launcher file. But, in panel, I put 3.
<MarioMey> Where are them?
<MarioMey> Can I copy old ones to new directory?
<rafael_> hola
<justalex> hi
<mate_ecuador> hello, I nedd change or set the root password, but " sudo passwd root"  no work
<mate_ecuador> please, anyone can help me?
<mate_ecuador> sorry for my little english
<sixwheeledbeast> it's not normal to change the root on ubuntu
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-03
<dun> hi
<dun> ok
<dun> Hi
<parthparikh> hi i am having an issue with ubuntu mate
<parthparikh> i am using it in virtual machine
<parthparikh> and i cannot get it in full screen mode
<arduino_> ieee
<arduino__> aaa
<arduino__> holaaa
<arduino_> q tal
<arduino_> hermano
<arduino__> pueh mu bien primoh
<arduino_> mi surmanito
<arduino__> T_T
<arduino_> (80)
<hermes> Hola buenos dias
<hermes> estoy empezando con ubuntu mate, acabo de instalar  el ide android studio con make mediante umake android
<hermes> pero no se como iniciar el ide
<hermes> alguien puede ayudarme por favor?
<hermes> how can I acces to /home/hermes/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio ?
<ouroumov> !es | hermes
<ubottu> hermes: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hermes> Gracias ouroumov
<hermes>  /join #ubuntu-es
<hermes> join #ubuntu-es
<hermes> ya me uni al canal  #ubuntu-es  gracias
<ouroumov> hermes: no space before "/"
<rafael_> hi
<rafael_> hi\
<rafael_> hey
<rafael_> hello!
<ouroumov_> hi rafael_
<ouroumov_> Do you have an issue you need assistance with?
<rafael_> Yes friend
<rafael_> Are you mate administrators?
<rafael_> I have some problems
<rafael_> First because there are so few programs available in software?
<rafael_> And I'm working on construct 2 and I get any number of problems know any solution?
<rafael_> Thank you!
<reda_> hi my name is REDA
<justalex> hi
<alkisg> Hi
<j09> Hey guys. May I have a little help. When I use Chromium, the cursor theme changes to Breeze Dark. I don't know why and how to change it. It's only with Chromium.
<j09> I've seen the bug mentioned in forums but none of the fixes has worked for me.
<j09> Basically all other applications work fine, it's just Chromium. It seems to want to use the system default cursor theme for hyperlinks. Is there any way I can fix it, or at least change the system cursor theme?
<georgios_> hello, all beautiful people!
<georgios_> i have a raspberry pi2 and iwant to learn how i install UBUNTU MATE OS from RASBIAN OS step by step.Knows any one to tell me?
<georgios_> install ubuntu mate on raspberry pi2
<georgios_> how
<georgios_> who knows?
<sixwheeledbeast^> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-04
<capum321> hello
<capum321> is there a GUI to gsettings in 17.04?
<capum321> or another way of disabling auto mount of external disks/usb
<ouroumov> hi capum321
<ouroumov> capum321, capum321 you can use dconf editor
<metaloie> bonjour à tous , je viens d'instaler ubuntu mate exéllent vraiment , je suis fière de vous rejoindre .
<metaloie> juste un petit souci il n'y à pas de racourci pour pour la luminositée  de l'écran ?
<ouroumov> !fr | Salut metaloie
<ubottu> Salut metaloie: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<metaloie> Merci à vous ouroumov
<tinyafair> Hello, I am trying to re flash my memory duo stick pro duo on Linux Mint, and I can't figure out how to do it. My PSP memory stick is acting up, and I want to see if re flashing it will work. What program do I use?
<ouroumov> Hello tinyafair, this is the Ubuntu MATE support channel. Please use Mint's support channel if you're using Mint.
<nomic> you use the program "dd" to write a raw, bootable OS (iso image), to an SD card or memory stick tinyaffair
<capum321> hello
<capum321> the standard hexchat install directory could be /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/hexchat ?
<capum321> what is wrong with this line `Exec=GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/nbah07/.themes/vertex/gtk-2.0-dark/gtkrc hexchat --existing %U` in hexchat.desktop ?
<capum321> hello
<capum321> how to undecorate unmaximized windows?
<capum321> hello
<capum321> ? how to undecorate not maximized windows?
<capum321> hello
<cyrano> Whenever I login, sometimes the lightdm login window would flash black and white, what's happening?
<ricardo_> Hi there! Im excited about using MATE for the very first time.
<ricardo_> That came from a project where I am changing from Windows to Ubuntu in a large company. Tha is how I found MATE as the best choice by far
<ricardo_> Im gonna install it for every machine using ansible
<ricardo_> So finally my question is - how do I keep the same initial desktop settings for replication?
<ricardo_> Im gonna use one machine as template. I will configure background wallpaper, theme, icons and so on.
<ricardo_> If I save ~./.config is the right way to go?
<ricardo_> Thank you in advance
<capum321> do a partition/disk image?
<ricardo_> I thought about it, and it will be done
<ricardo_> Be the very first machine to be installed must be installed using ansible automation
<ricardo_> so I want to copy the desktop settings from a template (lets say my own machine)
<ricardo_> from there, they just made an image and replicate
<ricardo_> make*
<capum321> you will have to install the the whole system anyway?
<capum321> or they already isntalled
<ricardo_> the very first one yes. But in a automatic way (ansible)
<capum321> what is ansible?
<ricardo_> so, is there a way to configure (or import configuration) from a previous configured MATE desktop?
<ricardo_> its an automation tool - very nice btw
<ricardo_> lets say I want my MATE in my desktop to look just like yours. How could we do that?
<ricardo_> what are the configuration files or directories I must get?
<capum321> i think of a tool that copy the diff from a base system to the final system and use to extrat from this diff the files in a correct path pattern
<ricardo_> all I need is the configuration from your desktop settings... like theme, background, icons and shortcuts and so on
<ricardo_> where all this info is stored?
<capum321> i can't tell, it's too should be too broad answer
<ricardo_> Im not so sure. I mean, I dont kknow about MATE, but a lot of configuration are stored in ~/.config/dconf/user
<capum321> yes i guess if you copy the ~/.* you should be good
<ricardo_> maybe there are just a few more files or folders to keep
<capum321> the are system wide settings too
<capum321> so it broads the answer
<ricardo_> Im gonna try that
<capum321> do you know what dconf is?
<ricardo_> not yet
<capum321> it's a back end for storing and configuring some system settings, they don't cover what you might expect
<ricardo_> 0.26.0-2
<ricardo_> yeah thats y i was thinking if someone has a list of which files to keep
<ricardo_> because lets say ~/.* has stuff I dont need or want, like .mozilla
<capum321> thats too specific
<capum321> your demand
<capum321> you should google for generic approach
<ricardo_> when I set a theme, that information must be stored somewhere right
<capum321> and maybe you can deal with your specifiicty
<ricardo_> yes I am googling
<capum321> about themes, search for marco, which is mate window manager
<capum321> marco path should store such conf file
<capum321> are you brazilian?
<ricardo_> yes Im brazilian
<capum321> que tarefa te arrumaram hein
<ricardo_> pois é
<capum321> vc é de suporte?
<ricardo_> entao parece que .config e .gconf são o suficiente
<ricardo_> pq eu vou precisar jogar pra /etc/skel
<ricardo_> assim todo usuario novo que se logar ja vem com o ambiente pre configurado do jeito que eu deixar
<capum321> /etc/skel seria?
<ricardo_> entao, se eu passar pra /etc/skel os arquivos de configuracao do desktop
<ricardo_> essas maquinas vao estar num dominio
<ricardo_> assim qualquer usuario pode se logar na maquina, e buscar as configuracoes de skel
<ricardo_> pq imagina.... usuario saindo do Win pra Linux
<ricardo_> eu quero deixar toda a configuracao setada e salva em skel
<ricardo_> manja?
<capum321> mas qual a funcionalidade de salvar especificamente em skel?
<ricardo_> pra cada usuario novo puxar as configuracoes automaticamente de skel
<capum321> mas é um programa? ou ele copiaria na mão?
<ricardo_> voce sabe como /etc/skel funciona?
<capum321> nope
<ricardo_> tudo o que vc joga lá é copiado automaticamente pro home do usuario quando ele se loga
<ricardo_> entao se eu coloco um arquivo de configuracao lá
<ricardo_> sempre que um usuario se logar (nao importa quem), ele vai receber esses arquivos de configuracao
<ricardo_> se nao, como vc faria?
<ricardo_> se se logar o ze... ou fulano, o siclano.
<ricardo_> o home do novo usuario é montado e ele recebe todas as configuracoes que vc quer
<ricardo_> manjou?
<capum321> entendi... e depois que skel replica os arquivos para $HOME. o que ele faz com o conteúdo de skel?
<ricardo_> fica la
<ricardo_> imagina num dominio
<capum321> então ele continuará replicando a cada login?
<ricardo_> exato
<ricardo_> nao importa quem se logue na tua maquina (usuarios de um dominio por exemplo)
<capum321> uma vez não bastaria?
<ricardo_> sim é uma vez
<ricardo_> a nao ser que vc faça alteracao, daí é só o diferencial
<capum321> ele faria como se fosse um reset?
<ricardo_> copiando do wiki
<ricardo_> Este diretório contém os modelos de arquivos .bash_profile e .bashrc que serão copiados para o diretório pessoal dos usuários no momento que for criada uma conta no sistema. Desta forma você não precisará configurar estes arquivos separadamente para cada usuário.
<ricardo_> mas qq coisa que vc jogar lá o linux faz a mesma coisa
<ricardo_> da um google.... vc vai gostar
<ricardo_> nao é programa.... é do proprio linux
<capum321> entendi sua intenção, os usuários do domínio vão receber as configurações.... vários usuários usam a mesma máquina?
<ricardo_> nao importa se usam a mesma maquina ou nao. Todos vao receber as mesmas configracoes, seja usando a mesma maquina ou nao
<ricardo_> o thema confgurado, o fundo de tela com o logo da empresa, etc
<ricardo_> isso que estou tentand descobrir, justamente pra mandar pra skel
<capum321> então poria os conf files no skel de uma única máquina no domínio?
<ricardo_> nao, em todas, na imagem que vou fazer
<ricardo_> assim todas as maquinas ja terias as coniguracoes prontas em skel
<ricardo_> pra quando algum usuario logar, ficar do jeito que espero
<capum321> ok
<ricardo_> bom, vou tentar fazer aqui com esses arquivos, se e =u conseguir depois eu volto pra dar um feedback
<ricardo_> e vc? participa do MATE?
<ricardo_> desenvolve ou algo do tipo?
<capum321> não, usuário final
<ricardo_> achei um dconf-editor
<capum321> tentei o lubuntu e o xubuntu mas o desenvolvimento desses estão meio dormentes, estão experimentando o mate, parece bom até agora, desativei algumas opções de exposição de janelas e composição de tela. ficou mais rápido
<capum321> é, eu até ia falar do dconf-editor mas não sei se vai ajudar no seu caso
<capum321> vc queria saber o que replicar, por isso
<ricardo_> cara valeu!to indo nessa vou fazer uns testes
<ricardo_> flw
<keiji> hey is 16.04 most recent or do i Need to reinstall mate to get latest one?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-05
<capum321> does mate comes with a c compiler?
<Astro7467> yes, gcc
<Astro7467> ^ capum321
<capum321> guess it doesn't. cause i just installed it
<capum321> Astro7467: do you copy?
<nazareno> Hi, I would need to know if with ubuntu-mate for raspberry pi 3 you can install the same programs as on a common computer
<nazareno> Or if it depends on ARM architecture
<crankypuss> nazareno, the install iso should be chosen based on architecture, it will set up the appropriate repo, then you install programs as usual from the repo.  i know nothing about raspberry pi.
<nazareno> crankypuss: ok, thanks!
<hetii> Hello :)
<ouroumov> hello hetii
<vishnupc> Does ubuntu mate support MTP ?
<aconitum> i have 2 displays (laptop display and external display), but have configured to use only external display. after turning on my system, login window will be displayed on my laptop display. how can I change this, so the login window will be displayed on my external display?
<ozcurious> straggling to figure out how to change password, help please
<Akuli> ozcurious, sudo passwd yourusername
<ozcurious> one sec
<aconitum> i have 16.04 lts
<Akuli> aconitum, this seems to be the right thing, but maybe a bit advanced https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#LightDM_displaying_in_wrong_monitor
<ozcurious> worked like a charm! thanks much Akuli)
<alkisg> aconitum: I tried setting up a lightdm.conf for that, but wasn't successful; so what did the trick was creating a xorg.conf
<Akuli> alkisg, https://xkcd.com/963/
<alkisg> aconitum: this is the xorg.conf that I used; if you want, use google translate on that post...
<alkisg> Akuli: haha, I hadn't seen that one :D
<alkisg> Too true!
<alkisg> http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?topic=5220.msg79699#msg79699
<alkisg> Btw, I've tried both calling xrandr from lightdm.conf and generating a monitors.xml in lightdm's home dir; both didn't work in 16.04... :-/ So, xorg.conf ftw!
<aconitum> alkisg, i have /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf I guess that is a file I need
<alkisg> aconitum: so what I said is, don't bother with lightdm
<alkisg> If you want to try it, ask Akuli  :)
<alkisg> My tries there didn't bear any fruit...
<alkisg> And xorg.conf worked fine for everything, lightdm, all desktop environments etc
<Akuli> i know nothing, i just googled and found the wiki page :)
<aconitum> alkisg, so I just add xorg.conf to /etc/lightdm/ ?
<aconitum> or to /etc/X11 ?
<Akuli> at least not /etc/lightdm, i'm not sure if it goes to /etc/X11 or somewhere else
<aconitum> Akuli, ok, made that file; now fingers crossed
<Akuli> alright :) do you know how to log in if the gui doesn't load?
<Akuli> press ctrl+alt+f1, you'll end up with a terminal-only login screen, ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 to get back
<aconitum> Akuli, tnx for advice
<aconitum> Akuli, that xorg.conf didn't do the job :(
<Akuli> what did you put there?
<Akuli> i guess xrandr should show you which screen id you need to use
<Akuli> instead of alkisg's DP-1 and HDMI-1
<aconitum> i put this: http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?topic=5220.msg79699#msg79699
<Akuli> i think you need to replace DP-1 with your monitor's id
<Akuli> alkisg probably knows more
<aconitum> xandr: https://pastebin.com/uKsjbugL
<aconitum> xrandr: https://pastebin.com/uKsjbugL
<Akuli> any idea which of these is which?
<Akuli> replace alkisg's DP-1 and HDMI-1 with VGA-0 and LVDS-0
<aconitum> replaced, but it didn't help
<Akuli> i think he replaced them the wrong way
<Akuli> anyway he quit lol :)
<alkisg> Whoops
<alkisg> Yeah he needed to replace them as you said
<Akuli> welcome bacl aconitum :)
<aconitum> Akuli, replaced as you advised and it helped :) Thanks!
<Akuli> great! :D
<aconitum> no I only have my system font a bit smaller ;)
<aconitum> *now
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure there's a gui setting thing for that
<Akuli> if you mean the font that the login window uses
<aconitum> no, not login window; even HexChat's menus have smaller font
<aconitum> solved
<ozcurious> Akuli: after i successfully changed the password i was no longer able to login after logoff and reboot, so had to rebuild, any more guidance on that?
<ozcurious> i had do terminate and rebuild
<Akuli> no idea what's going on with that, what do you mean terminate and rebuild?
<ozcurious> well, it's a new free Ubuntu desktop anywhere
<ozcurious> and it comes with public uid and password
<ozcurious> so i am trying to change that password so that noone can access it but me, and after i changed i can't even access it myself
<Akuli> ozcurious, are you running from a usb stick or did you already install it? also what do you mean terminate and rebuild?
<ozcurious> i am running from AWS E2C or something
<ozcurious> so i just created a new instance in replacement of the first new
<Akuli> new instance of what
<ozcurious> if virtual aws cloud desktop i guess
<ozcurious> *a
<Akuli> i have no idea what that is
<ozcurious> do you want to login and check it out?
<Akuli> not really
<ozcurious> and maybe you manage to change the password)
<Akuli> hmm sure why not
<ozcurious> it's 35.166.65.120 dauser/pass1234, try to change and reboot and please email me to let me know if it worked for you and what the new one is at oz@topekq.com
<ozcurious> i have to lget out as i am in it now, the only way to get online from work, except for the phone
<ozcurious> ok?
<Akuli> is this ssh?
<ozcurious> i think simple RDP would work, not sure of ssh, probably not
<Akuli> whats rdp
<Akuli> like which port do i connect to with what program
<ozcurious> remote desktop connect?
<Akuli> how do i do it
<ozcurious> should i run ipconfig to see the port?
<Akuli> i don't care, which program do i use to connect?!
<ozcurious> i have RDP on windows, that i use
<Akuli> ok
<ozcurious> not sure how to figure the port..., probably default, i haven't changed anything
<ozcurious> logging off
<jacky> Hi guys, is there a simple way to install win7 over ubuntu or kinda dual boot? like.. an idiot safe way? :D
<Akuli> jacky, i can try my best tomorrow, don't have time right now
<jacky> ah no prob, have to work the weekend anyway :) i just realized ubuntu wont play the win 7 cd :D
<Akuli> maybe about 4 hours earlier than its now?
<jacky> haha :D
<Akuli> it's a bit harder than you might think
<Akuli> first we need to make ubuntu smaller to give room to it
<Akuli> then we'll install windows 7
<Akuli> then we'll make ubuntu boot too
<jacky> i have to kinda make ntfs space i guess
<Akuli> empty space is enough, windows can make the ntfs
<jacky> well if it needs time, imma ask somewhen else i think :D
<Akuli> yeah sure
<simon> hiya folks, wondering if somebody could help me out with a chromium issue on a fresh arm install
<simon> every page shows the aw snap error!
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-06
<mohammadraufzahe> سلام
<vlt> !ar | mohammadraufzahe
<ubottu> mohammadraufzahe: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<vlt> Oops,
<emma2> hello.how can i limit core i5 cpu frequency  to half?tlp or cpu-freq indicator dosent works.
<emma2> ??
<nicolas_mate> hola! tengo un problema con el bluetooth
<nicolas_mate> alguien me puede ayudar?
 * vlt tries again :D
<vlt> !es | nicolas_mate
<ubottu> nicolas_mate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicolas_mate> jajaj thanks bro, auf wiedersehen !!
<Guest3654> how do i change my password?
<vlt> Guest3654: Type `passwd` in a terminal, for example.
<ubuntu-mate> Sorry, just testing that this works. :)
<it-2017> hi
<ricardo> Hi there. In Ubuntu with Unity we have this file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<ricardo> I must edit this file when Im in a domain.
<ricardo> I just noticed that we dont have this file on MATE
<ricardo> could someone help me with that?
<ricardo> thanks in advance
<Akuli> obviously the unity greeter's setting file isn't there because mate is not unity
<Akuli> maybe there's some other config file? try this on a terminal:   ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<ricardo> Ive compared the directory and all the files are the same but this one that is "missing"
<ricardo> not really missing because its not unity. but theres not a "mate" version
<Akuli> gtk-something maybe?
<Akuli> i have a lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<Akuli> on this 14.04
<ricardo> taht one I also have in here
<ricardo> that*
<Akuli> what do you change in the ubuntu file?
<ricardo> yeh that is what I was going for
<Akuli> ok :) hopefully it works
<ricardo> I dont think I will need to make any change on Mate
<Akuli> i believe there's actually a gui tool for changing that
<ricardo> that was because Unity doesnt give you the option to choose other users (needed in a AD env)
<ricardo> so u set the parameter greeter-show-manual-login=true
<ricardo> we dont need that in Mate since it already give me the option to input my username. ok problem solved ;)
<ricardo> there is the gui tool, but it doesnt cover that
<ricardo> thanks for the help! Take care
<delta_> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-07
<nomic> z.
<Guest36510> buenas noches
<Guest36510> buenas noches
<Guest36510> necesito ayuda con ubuntu mate ahi alguien por ahi
<Guest36510> solucionado !!!!
<ubuntu-mate> is there anyone :D
<ubuntu-mate> noone_
<thomas_> any blender users online? can't get GPU compute to utilize GTX1070
<nomic> .zz.z.z.
<nomic> blah
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-30
<budheswarbaghel> hi there 🤗
<bfg-snes> hello
<bfg-snes> i installed this  software today
<bfg-snes> and it is very very good
<calamari> jeez.. pluma pauses constantly now
<calamari> mate is so screwed up with this GTK+ 3 fetish the devs got
<calamari> I guess I need to find a repo that has 1.12 and just reinstall that
<calamari> gtk is the enemy, because the gnome devs are on crack. that's why mate was good in the first place.. gnome 3 bad, gnome 2 good
<enyc> calamari: o dear!
<enyc> calamari: I wonder if linuxmint-19 will do a better variant of MATE than that include more directly in ubuntu repos
<alkisg> calamari: you can keep using 16.04 if you want a gtk2 version
<alkisg> Noone complains about gtk3. It's gnome 3 some people don't like
<alkisg> Also, "pauses"? How? Bug report?
<vin_> hi
<Hammit> Hi guys, I'm having some problems upgrading my system. Can I please have some help?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hammit> Upgrading Ubuntu MATE won't work. How do I fix this?
<diogenes_> Hammit, to wait
<sixwheeledbeast> What version you upgrading from and to. Could do with a little more detail on versions and errors you are getting.
<Hammit> I have set the repo to "Main Server" (In Software & Updates, Download From:)
<Hammit> I'm using 17.10 and trying to upgrade to 18.04
<Hammit> but Software Updater keeps saying the computer is up to date
<Hammit> I've also followed the instructions on the Ubuntu Mate Blog for upgrading, but none of those work
<diogenes_> because u have to wait
<Hammit> I can handle waiting, but for what?
<Hammit> a server file to get updated?
<diogenes_> for a week or more
<Hammit> oh, wow
<Hammit> ok, some work still to be done by the Ubuntu Mate team then
<diogenes_> yes i guess because for instance read the instructions for kubuntu users and when they can upgrade
<diogenes_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<diogenes_> it says: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<diogenes_> Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release
<Hammit> yep. Good find. I did upgrade my Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS the other day
<Hammit> I had to use -d as an argument to do-release-upgrade
<Hammit> do-release-upgrade -d
<Hammit> but since this is 17.10, not an LTS upgrade, I thought it would pretty much be straight away
<diogenes_> well that's all i can say because i don't use any kind of ubuntu, maybe someone more experienced in ubuntu's mate upgrade policy could explain better.
<Hammit> well, good find on the Kubuntu page anyway. thanks for that :)
<Hammit> great that your able to lurk in ubuntu mate channel even when you don't use it
<diogenes_> i try my best to help linux
<Hammit> :D
<sixwheeledbeast> Ubuntu-Mate should be released AFAIK, apart from Pi build which will be timed for 18.04.1 release
<Hammit> sixwheeledbeast: maybe it is released as ISO only atm
<sixwheeledbeast> Update Manager should tell you if there is a new release.
<Hammit> Has anyone upgraded MATE from 17.10 yet?
<Hammit> hmm
<Hammit> ok, i just ignored the upgrade instructions on the blog and ran `do-release-upgrade` from the command line
<Hammit> it said no new release found
<Hammit> i re-ran it with `do-release-upgrade -d`
<sixwheeledbeast> I haven't but I generally wait a little from the initial notification before I do anyway.
<Hammit> and is now downloading a bunch of stuff for the apt update
<Hammit> ok, so the do-release-upgrade worked
<Hammit> it's now saying on the command line that i can upgrade
<Hammit> looks like a bug to me
<sixwheeledbeast> lets hope you get ubuntu-mate and not just the ubuntu packages.
<Hammit> yeah, i was just checking that then
<Hammit> do-release-upgrade -d --frontend=DistUpgradeViewGtk3
<Hammit> I get the Ubuntu Release notes
<Hammit> i think that may not be the right path to take
<Hammit> i am checking the source code for /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk to see what to do here btw
<Hammit> well, what I may do is wait a few more days then, and if doesn't work a week after initial release, then I'll come back
<diogenes_> Hammit, so we went back to my initial advice, to wait :)
<Hammit> Yep. lolz
<Hammit> :D
<Hammit> alright, thanks for your help fellas
<Hammit> cyas
<sixwheeledbeast> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lapaga> does mate have the ability to add a clock widget to the desktop and if so how
<lapaga> i have looked and everything seems from years ago
<sixwheeledbeast> clock widget?
<diogenes_> lapaga, no clue about mate clock widget, but try cairo-clock
<diogenes_> that one should woek
<lapaga> ok
<just_jon> is it possible to set the desktop clock to 12 hour and not 24 hour?
<just_jon> in 18.04
<user1_> hi everyone
<lapaga> just_jon, just click on clock  pref and change
<just_jon> I must be missing something, one second
<user1_> i am using ubuntumate on a raspberry pi 3.. can upgrade to higher version?
<just_jon> lapaga, I'm not seeing it, I've been using mate for years, is this something that went away in 18.04
<lapaga> just_jon, when you right click on the time in the panel does it not show preferences as one of the option?
<just_jon> it does say preferences, but I don't see a 12 hour clock as being an option one can set
<mate|44552> hi all
<just_jon> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-panel/issues/580
<just_jon> I think I found something
<mate|44552> how to install driver amd gallium?
<mate|44552> i can't play video with vlc
<diogenes_> mate|44552, u need codecs
<mate|44552> how?
<diogenes_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markb1> What's the "desktop stability" looking like, with 18.04 Mate?  I *think* (not 100% sure) there was some race condition w/Plank, locking up or greatly slowing mouse-activity in the Mate WM, for 17.10.  Curious.
<mate|9821> hola descarge ubuntu-mate 32bit me pide contraseña y usuario
<mate|9821> pasword
<mate|9821> username and pasword for instalation
<gnugr> mate|9821: please, try in English
<mate|9821> español
<mate|9821> uruguay
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|9821> no me ayudan
<mate|75975> Hi community of Ubuntu MATE
<jj77> Hello! Anyone knows where I can change the "Send telemetry" option in Ubuntu 18.04 Mate after first selection in the welcome screen? I can't find it again. Thanks!!
<gnugr> jj77: not sure if it's what you meant, but try 'ubuntu-report -f send no'
<gnugr> or remove popularity-contest package
<jj77> gnugr: thanks... btw the "ubuntu-report" man page doesn't seem to be complete. there's no documented "send no" option
<gnugr> jj77: ubuntu-report --help?
<gnugr> note you don't need sudo for that
<jj77> ok --help shows it. i was talking about the generated man page
<jj77> btw. when i try to remote the popularity-contest-package there'e a dependency to ubuntu-standard. don't know whether this is a problem
<gnugr> for sure check in '/home/user/.cache/ubuntu-report
<jj77> ~/.cache/ubuntu-report$ cat ubuntu.18.04
<jj77> {"OptOut": true}
<jj77> ok but would be nicer to remove the whole package
<jj77> everytime this metapackage is updates all dependend packages including popolarity-contest will be installed again with default settings i guess...?
<Alexander-47u> hi all
<gnugr> jj77: if you want to remove all spyware 'sudo apt purge ubuntu-report popularity-contest apport whoopsie' to avoid them phoning system
<jj77> gnugr: thank you. hope the purging won't have negative effects due to dependencies or whatever...
<l0llip0p> hi! If I install minimal version of ubuntu-mate it doesn't include mutiny-desktop layout?
<l0llip0p> And I'm talking about 18.04 version
<enyc> l0llip0p: are yo usaying you have found said layout is mirisg and surprised,  or you want to find out  to figure if you gcan get-away with minimal version, or what?
<diogenes_> l0llip0p, i think you need a translator there :)
<l0llip0p> enyc: I trying to find out: does the minimal installation version include the mutiny?
<l0llip0p> I'm not the fan of mutiny and hud implementation and if I install ubuntu-mate (which is most likely) I would like to get rid of them :P
<enyc> l0llip0p: it may be quickest and easty to jsut try it from boot-usb or so
<enyc> l0llip0p: you could just un-install the relevant package, likely
<l0llip0p> I found the following link but It doesn't answer to my question :( https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-mate.bionic/view/head:/desktop.minimal-remove
<l0llip0p> enyc: Yeah that is relevant option
<enyc> l0llip0p: do you know what file contaits the theme you are concerned by?
<l0llip0p> enyc: No I don't. I havent downloaded anything yet. Just doing research beforehand
<gnugr> minimal ISO will use net to install system, doesn't mean less of it
<enyc> l0llip0p: i think you r best bet just to install normal version and set a stheme yu ar ehppy with
<enyc> gnugr: Aaaaah .. that wuld make sens..  I did see SOMEWHERE tsome ubunt nvariants having a 'minimal install' option  but thats probably DIFFERENT to minimal(netinst) disk image.
<l0llip0p> enyc: could be.. I just like to have extra things what I don't use out of my system
<enyc> l0llip0p: there wil be aloooads of pakceges you don't use... you could spend all day trying to sort it out
<l0llip0p> :D
<enyc> l0llip0p: more important is you hav ethe things you do use  ad you aren't having  processes eating up CPU/RAM that acutally slow things down
<enyc> l0llip0p: a few extra files on disk is going ot be insignificant,  unless you are arcutally trying to sequeeeze installed system ino 2gb usb sitck or something...
<l0llip0p> enyc: good point
<enyc> l0llip0p: i.e. sort out the actual practical problems that acually matter
<enyc> l0llip0p: also, GENERALLY be aware 18.04 has some bugginess and if you haev a nicely working producion system on 16.04 you may be better to leave it until 18.04.1 comes out in july)
<l0llip0p> enyc: But do you know: The hud implemeation of ubuntu-mate theme isn't inlcluded in other theme environments?
<enyc> l0llip0p: i don't know
<enyc> l0llip0p: just install it and test it
<l0llip0p> enyc: Yeah that is my plan :) I don't have the extra time to install/energy it to my main system :P
<enyc> l0llip0p: what is your main system and how well does it work for you?
<l0llip0p> I wouldn't like to use ubuntu-mate themes resources for pointless downloading if you know what I mena
<l0llip0p> enyc: My main system is lubuntu 16.04 unfortunately their implemeation of libbreoffice and other gtk3 applications is bugy
<enyc> l0llip0p: right, and so you've got a REASON to change
<enyc> l0llip0p: 18.04 MATE may be a good choice
<l0llip0p> I used xubuntu for long time but unfortunately I needed to have better filemanager for stfp use
<enyc> l0llip0p: i wouldn't be worried by resources, just use local mirror site, record the 18.04 image, and it can be tested from usb-boot
<l0llip0p> so I changed to lubuntu and my computer doesn't have enough memory for main ubuntu
<enyc> l0llip0p: RAM is often cheap to get/add
<enyc> l0llip0p: I've put in 3gb ram in loads of older laptops etc.
<l0llip0p> enyc: thinkpad's x200 bios didn't like when I changed the wifi-card
<enyc> l0llip0p: hrrm thats different to wifi... wifi has some regulatory-nonsense
<l0llip0p> so I don't have the courage to risk with ram :D
<enyc> l0llip0p: /join #ibmthinkpad
<gnugr> wireless-regdb is about to land soon in Debian/testing
<l0llip0p> but I'll try to download the image and make a live cd usb so I can test the environment because of your good advices ;)
<enyc> l0llip0p: also x200's can have  coreboot installed  instead of lenovo-bios but thats' not for faint-hearted
<enyc> l0llip0p: I'm quite sure upgrade x200 to 4gb ram can be done easily. you shouldn't be "worried"
<enyc> l0llip0p: I would understand the 'wifi lock' in bios  berause of FCC requirements and all that
<l0llip0p> enyc: I have look into it but unfortunately I don't have the courrage to install it yet. I need to have laptop because of my studies :/
<gnugr> enyc: regulatory.db will be fixed soon
<l0llip0p> enyc: I look into it
<enyc> l0llip0p: /join #ibmthinkpad
<enyc> gnugr: whats' that got todo with anything?
<gnugr> with wifi's
<enyc> gnugr: hrrm a known 18.04 bug in general?
<enyc> gnugr: or something todo wiht l0llip0p's BIOS rejecting wifi adapter fun?
<gnugr> kernel 4.15 has missing certificates for wireles-regdb
<enyc> o dear ;p
<gnugr> https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/linux/commit/d948b7a44de01b3e6cffa6ff8109c00fb0a1afd9
<gnugr> enyc:  ^
<enyc> gnugr: fun =)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-01
<toula> Hello
<rene_> Spanish?
<rene_> or to optimize my lap?
<rene_> im new in this O.S
<anton-z-s> Hi. Am i the only one who find it hard to recognize scrollbar in ambiant-mate-dark? It's ok on dark window (caja) but when the rest of the screen is shining white (firefox) it's hard to see the scrollbar.
<anton-z-s> Changing it's color to green makes it a lot easier to see.
<mtm> Hi How can I restart the brisk menu?  It keeps crashing.  I just updated from 1604 to 1804
<mate|9987> vmware-player work on mete 18.04
<mate|89287> hello everybody
<mate|89287> I have a connexion issue with my ubuntu mate. Anyone can help me on this?
<sergio__> hola esto funciona?
<diogenes_> !es | sergio__
<ubottu> sergio__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sergio__> ok
<andre> Hi
<andre> My name is André
<Guest32531> I'm living Brazil
<mate|15491> Everything about Ubuntu Mate 18.04 is great. So many improvements. Except one little thing
<mate|15491> Compton border shadow
<mate|15491> How can I disable it?
<mate|15491> I am using Marco (Compton GPU compositor)
<mate|15491> Can anybody tell me how to disable the compton shadow?
<isak_> hi
<isak_> sasa
<isak_> saas
<isak_> sa
<isak_> as
<isak_> sa
<tompa[m]> hv8
<Techman> Hmm, so I'm noticing an issue with the Mutiny theme and maximized windows appearing behind the launcher/panel
<Techman> I have a triple monitor setup, third one being disabled and a different panel from the other two which are the same. I have the second monitor set as my primary instead of the first one.
<Techman> I am not sure if this is a behavior issue from the past that was never thought of or what but I can send screenshots of my monitor configuration from the display settings
<k1tt3hk4t> anyone happen to know how to get audio working on a mid-2011 21.5" imac with alsa on a persistent live usb?
<k1tt3hk4t> because that seems like a pretty specific combination and I'm having trouble finding any working fix as a result
<mate|47740> Hi Everyone, does anyone know how to add additional keyboard shortcuts other then the limited ones in the keyboard shortcuts menu...
<mate|47740> i'd like to add a to the ctrl+alt+numpad window snapping as my keyboard doesn't have a numpad
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-02
<timnz> <3 mate
<false_chicken> Hey everyone. I am having an issue installing 18.04. I am using a MSI A68HM-E33 V2 motherboard, 8GB of ram, and a XFX AMD Radeon RX 460 video card. When I try and boot the live USB I get a black screen. No text at all. I tried removing quiet and splash from the boot options to see what is going on but it still happens. The system doesn't completely
<false_chicken>  stop. Caps lock still turns on and off. Any suggestions?
<false_chicken> So I figured out I needed nomodeset to get it to boot. But now I cannot set my resolution :/.
<false_chicken> Stuck at 1366x768. This is so strange. 17.10 works fine :(.
<diogenes_> false_chicken, look for additional drivers
<false_chicken> I did. Says nothing is available.
<false_chicken> Using an AMD RX460
<diogenes_> ok what does: xrandr say?
<false_chicken> "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<false_chicken> Screen 0: minimum 1366 x 768, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<false_chicken> default connected primary 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<false_chicken>    1366x768      76.00*
<false_chicken> https://pastebin.com/chKiJSnj
<diogenes_> sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<false_chicken> https://pastebin.com/rZjQUjfc
<false_chicken> I wonder what has changed from 17.10 to 18.04 that has caused this. I never had to set anything on 17.10. It just worked :/.
<diogenes_> ok what was your maximum resolution?
<false_chicken> 1920x1080
<diogenes_> ok give me the output of: cvt 1920 1080
<false_chicken> Thanks for your help diogenes_ . This has greatly confused me.
<false_chicken> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVg1YOjzMHW
<diogenes_> now run: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<false_chicken> ok. Done. Ran without sudo. Just fyi.
<diogenes_> now the output of: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<alkisg> nomodeset means "don't load drivers" which means "no good resolutions"
<diogenes_> yep do you still have nomodeset"?
<false_chicken> Yes. It will not boot without. Just a black screen
<false_chicken> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<false_chicken> default
<false_chicken> Which really confuses me. I am using a rx460 and 17.10 worked fine.
<diogenes_> false_chicken, so maybe it was too early for you to upgrade
<diogenes_> you sould have waited till 18.04.1
<false_chicken> Too early? Like my card that was supported last release no longer works? Thats also confusing xD.
<false_chicken> But I get it. Should have waited for this to be ironed out. But I figure working last time should work now :/.
<false_chicken> Especially since it was AMD I assumed the open stuff would work fine.
<false_chicken> Man I was so excited. The hype train for 18.04 was so real :(. Thanks for the help.
<alkisg> Check for Xorg.log for crashes
<alkisg> Then google the crashes
<alkisg> (without nomodeset)
<diogenes_> false_chicken, the stuff will work fine, but every new release of something, comes with new bugs and just unfinished work that is to be fixed in the future, so you have to wait
<false_chicken> Does xorg.log go into /var/log? So I should boot with nomodeset, wait a while at the black screen, force a reboot with nomodeset and view Xorg.log?
<false_chicken> *boot without nomodeset
<false_chicken> Well guess ill try that.
<false_chicken> brb
<alkisg> When you get the black screen, press alt+ctrl+f2 to switch to vt2, and see xorg.lod
<alkisg> Otherwise, check xorg.log.old
<false_chicken> https://pastebin.com/eNPrG5r7
<false_chicken> This is the log without nomodeset
<false_chicken> Interestingly Mate IS loading.
<false_chicken> After a while I can press F12 and open tilda and type reboot and it reboots.
<alkisg> Can you try with a different window manager, e.g. marco --no-composite?
<alkisg> One way to do that, is to boot with nomodeset, go to mate-tweak, select it, then reboot without nomodeset
<alkisg> I think the newest marco uses compton by default, which may be the one that's causing those issues
<false_chicken> Ok. Just changed it marco (no compositor). Will reboot now without nomodeset and see what happens.
<false_chicken> Didn't fix it :/. Interestingly I also cannot switch the vt. Ctrl + F<anything> does nothing. Just a black screen.
<false_chicken> But everything is running. As evidenced by caps lock working and being able to F12 then run the reboot command. This is so weird :/.
<alkisg> In /usr/share/xsessions/mate.desktop there's a line that reads: Exec=mate-session
<alkisg> If you change that to Exec=xterm, you'll log in with an xterm
<alkisg> From there, you'll be able to run mate-session,
<alkisg> and see in the stdout the error messages and everything
<false_chicken> Hmmm... Ill try that.
<alkisg> It's a good way to debug, if you understood what I wrote...
<alkisg> (multitasking a bit...)
<false_chicken> Ok I changed the entry to Exec=xterm and will try an reboot and see what happens.
<false_chicken> Wait.... But I don't even see anything after I get past grub if I do not use nomodeset... Even if I remove quiet and splash I get no text at all.
<false_chicken> But ill try anyway xD. Brb
<alkisg> ...do you have autologin?
<false_chicken> Yeah... Didnt work as I couldnt see anything. So I turned nomodeset back on and manually ran mate-session from xterm. Which is how I am back here xD.
<false_chicken> I did post my xorg log above without running nomodeset but I didnt see any errors at all :/.
<alkisg> +
<false_chicken> I have no idea what to look at. Just seems like some kind of "magic" problem. No errors in logs. Just no display :/.
<false_chicken> To show full text during boot you remove the quiet and splash right?
<false_chicken> Because I tried that but it seems like I get no display before X even starts :/.
<false_chicken> Using an HDMI connection BTW.
<false_chicken> In case that might matter.
<false_chicken> All I ever see without nomodeset is grub. I get no boot text of any kind.
<diogenes_> false_chicken, how did you upgrade?
<false_chicken> I didnt. Nuke and pave.
<diogenes_> so it's a fresh installation?
<false_chicken> Yep
<diogenes_> did you happen to keep the previous /home folder?
<false_chicken> Did not.
<false_chicken> All fresh
<diogenes_> ok, do you have secureboot enabled?
<false_chicken> Nope. BIOS boot.
<false_chicken> I would maybe try to file a bug report or something but with what? I have no errors anywhere xD.
<diogenes_> ok, and hopefully in the late july with the 18.04.1 release it will be fixed
<false_chicken> How to fix an issue that is unknown? lol.
<diogenes_> maybe it's the kernel, if you can try a different kernel with some PPAs then it would be a try
<false_chicken> Maybe. This might be promising: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1761751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761751 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Black screen on 18.04 + AMD RX460" [High,In progress]
<false_chicken> That sounds exactly like my issue.
<false_chicken> With the same card.
<false_chicken> I feel better now. Knowing this is known. Ill try the workaround there.
<false_chicken> That worked!
<false_chicken> adding amdgpu.dc=0
<diogenes_> false_chicken, to grub?
<false_chicken> Yeah
<false_chicken> To the kernel boot params
<diogenes_> great
<false_chicken> Thanks for all the help.
<false_chicken> Really
<diogenes_> :) np
<false_chicken> So hopefully this gets resolved for the point release so no one else has to go though this xD.
<false_chicken> But yes. Thanks again!
<anton-z-s> Hi. I wonder if there any plans to provide faster way to show app window in ayatana indicators? I know left click is reserved for menu, but maybe middle click or scroll can be used to show/hide app window. It seems to me that transition from notification to indicators made it slower to show/hide window using app icon.
<anton-z-s> It's sad to see that such feature is not in the ayatana roadmap https://ayatanaindicators.github.io/code/
<gnugr> anton-z-s: soon ayatana-indicator-application will replace mate-indicator-applet, so you could wait a bit
<PhazonicRidley> hello, i would like to use ubuntu mate arm for my raspberry pi 3B+ but on boot i get the rainbow screen and then it freezes does anyone have a fix?
<kj4>  hello, is BIOS or UEFI preferred for a new installation of 18.04? thanks
<gnugr> kj4: how many boot options you have in bios?
<kj4> many, it's a newish NUC
<gnugr> preferable is the 'lagacy' option instead uefi
<kj4> thanks,  it's installed that way now, was considering trying UEFI, but if there is not a good reason to, I'll stick with BIOS
<alkisg> PhazonicRidley: afaik it works but only if you use the newer firmware from the raspberry github page
<alkisg> kj4: there's no ubuntu-based reason to select uefi or bios; select the one you want
<kj4> ty!
<PhazonicRidley> alright ty
<baasblack> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<baasblack> I'm trying for some time to get live football streams in ubuntu mate
<baasblack> The Kiosk browser has omxplayer but sites like ziggo sport require a drm and silverlight
<diogenes_> try chrome
<baasblack> and another site like hesgoal says video playplack of the video isnt supported by the browser
<baasblack> I have chromium but it isnt working there either
<diogenes_> chrome
<diogenes_> not chromium
<baasblack> can you provide me with a link for chrome on pi 3?
<diogenes_> oh pi
<alkisg> PIs aren't desktop computers, don't expect all programs to be available or run well :)
<alkisg> They're special purpose devices...
<diogenes_> right :)
<diogenes_> baasblack, but is chromium running on your pi?
<baasblack> yes chromium is running on my pi
<diogenes_> look in synaptic if there is chromium-ffmpeg package available
<diogenes_> and install it
<baasblack> i understand that most applications wont work but chromium can run drm and kiosk has omx player
<baasblack> combined should work right?
<diogenes_> of chromoim-codecs
<alkisg> omxplayer is designed specially for pi, and can use its hw acceleration
<alkisg> All other programs, can't do that
<alkisg> So they play with software decoding, and are 100 times slower
<alkisg> Because the rpi cpu was designed for a mobile phone of 10 years ago
<alkisg> End result => buy a pc if you want desktop usage :)
<anton-z-s> Does anyone know what's the upstream url for messages menu? I'd like report bugs. Is't certainly not https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages
<alkisg> anton-z-s: maybe this? https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-indicator-applet
<anton-z-s> alkisg, thx
<Arnex> Hey folks, I am loving 18.04 so far.  I was wondering if y'all could help me love it better.  Does anyone know where I can get a non-green version of the Ambiant theme for 18.04?  Green just isn't my preference.  Thank you!
<vinnietime> hi is there someone that can help me, in Mate Tweak i only have 3 options
<vinnietime> 3 layouts
<vinnietime> i am missing for example the new familiar layout
<vinnietime> how can i add them
<vinnietime> i see them in the folder
<vinnietime> misfitelias@misfitelias-VT:/usr/share/mate-panel/layouts$
<vinnietime> someone here? :-)
<graci3> quick question: I noticed a head phone plug in my RPI8 but THe sound does not work. I can't seem to get any discernable sound. Is that a problem with my RPI or have just not activated the sound
<diogenes_> graci3, install pavucontrol
<graci3> what will it do?
<sixwheeledbeast> tyou likely need to check the settings in your sound preferences, it maybe routed to the HDMI
<graci3> thanks
<timnz> hey
<timnz> im trying to get rundeck working
<timnz> always get error 503 on ubm 18
<timnz> no matter if java or deb install
<timnz> anyone here use rundeck
<timnz> ive tried asking in the rundeck channel
<timnz> no response
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-03
<Boyette> hi
<derrin> hello, is there anyone here?
<derrin> I accidentally copied and pasted a chat dialogue into this chat channel weeks ago when I didn't know the rules and got banned, just checking if I am welcome to ask for help here yet, im very new to linux
<alkisg> rumbleskillzin: sure you are welcome
<alkisg> !ask
<rumbleskillzin> thanks, just wanted to check, I am planning to move to Ubuntu Mate 18.04 but wanted to know if I could still use this chat support in case i have any questions with the new install :)
<rumbleskillzin> so just to be clear, is any copy/pasting allowed in this chat channel at all?
<diogenes_> !pastebin | rumbleskillzin
<diogenes_> damn, bot is asleep
<diogenes_> paste here only if it's les than 3 lines
<diogenes_> more than 3 lines, use ubuntupaste website
<rumbleskillzin> I was a bit stressed out a few weeks ago and pasted a whole chat session with a tech support person into this channel to ask your opinion but got banned, makes sense really, flooding the whole channel like i did, glad im still welcome
<rumbleskillzin> ok cool, thanks, more than 3 lines = pastebin
<rumbleskillzin> https://pastebin.com/afnHNZev
<diogenes_> test passed
<rumbleskillzin> soon to set out on bigger challenges, like basic addition :)
<rumbleskillzin> thanks for your help btw
<rumbleskillzin> also, my main interest in linux is its security and privacy, is there a link or some general search terms you recommend i study to maximize my security and privacy in linux?, I like Ubuntu Mate, but apparently there are some security and/privacy based distros too, I've been told Debian is the most secure as it is the most customizable, but are there ways/tools that can be used to security harden ubuntu mate just as
<rumbleskillzin> well?
<diogenes_> depends on what's your definition of privacy and security
<rumbleskillzin> I have a dim view of the direction world politics is taking, so I would like similar privacy to what journalists seek, so I can feel free to discuss my views without concern that my views and statements aren't being recorded and stored somewhere in a way that can be traced back to me, I guess I would rather be prepared in case my countries govt becomes tyranical etc...
<rumbleskillzin> also I have become interested in cryptocurrencies and blockchain assets in general, and if I am to invest in anything I will need to be responsible for securing the private keys myself as if I am my own bank, so keeping hackers out is a high priority
<diogenes_> in that respect linux is secure and respect your privacy but if you use the usual services google-chrome gmail facebook etc. then you're just as exposed as anywhere else
<rumbleskillzin> I use startpage and duckduckgo as search engines, I use expressvpn to encrypt my network connection out past my ISP and govt (as my govt demands all ISP's must store all our internet traffic for 2yrs already) and also to stop hackers from viewing my internet traffic etc
<diogenes_> very good
<rumbleskillzin> I want to get off windows as it is a hacker magnet, so im learning linux fresh, so although I want to start with ubuntu mate as my daily driver, can it also be a highly security and privacy hardened distro with the right tools/software added?
<diogenes_> rumbleskillzin, tails os
<rumbleskillzin> I'm changing my email over from yahoo to protonmail which is encrypted at rest, and can even be encrypted from proton mail to another persons email provider, quite an amazing service
<rumbleskillzin> yes I've read briefly about tails and also Qubes and whonix
<diogenes_> foe any good security and privacy service you need to pay, all what's for free, collects your data
<rumbleskillzin> yes expressvpn is the most expensive vpn at the moment, but the best for me at the moment as I need a good one that works on iphone, windows and linux
<rumbleskillzin> In linux the expressvpn works as a 'simple' command line app, just enter works like "expressvpn connect" and your connected, or "expressvpn list" to bring up all the possible servers around the world to connect to etc
<rumbleskillzin> words*
<rumbleskillzin> If I only used linux I would probably go with airvpn, they have an installable gui interface for linux, I think they are the only service that does, and better security features than expressvpn, but no iphone app
<rumbleskillzin> my concern with any tor browser or tor centric linux distro is that I have heard of "malicious tor exit nodes"? and that they can be extremely harmful, possibly more damaging than common hacker malware via windows
<diogenes_> rumbleskillzin, if you wanna find out more about those stuff, type in this chat: /j ##security
<rumbleskillzin> it was actually a pentesting/hacker teacher on youtube that said that debian would their preferred distro for maximum security, but maybe they had specific tools in mind to use to harden it, but then ubuntu is debian based so I'd imagine it would have similar potential
<rumbleskillzin> the video that this teacher to me this on was about Parrot OS which he also highly recommended as daily driver and pentesting tool, interestingly it looks like Ubuntu Mate haha
<rumbleskillzin> ##security
<rumbleskillzin> sorry where do i type that in to join that chat? :)
<rumbleskillzin> apparently i cant' join that channel as I'm currently not identified with services?
<cat_> hello everybody
<isak_> hi
<GrimSleepless> Hey guys! Anybody else has issues to switch between keyboard layout?
<alkisg> GrimSleepless: I don't :)
<alkisg> What is the output of `setxkbmap -query` and what are you issues?
<Kalvo> Hey everyone. Is it possible to change the size of the buttons on the top of Caja? Maybe by editing some xml somewhere or something? I looked at caja-navigation-window-ui.xml but found nothing referencing size. Thanks!
<isak_> s
<isak_> dwda
<gnugr> Kalvo: go to System->Appearence Settings-> appearence->adjustment, and chose a theme that fits you with buttons
<Kalvo> gnugr, Oh its adjusted by the theme? I am actually trying to change them them to fit the theme "better" that I already am using xD. So the answer is to modify the theme?
<gnugr> Kalvo: have experience with dconf editor?
<gnugr> Kalvo: aah you meant that method https://evotux.com/customize-caja-file-manager-toolbar/
<Kalvo> gnugr, I do not. Yeah that's what I looked up to try and fix it xD
<Kalvo> I mean I have USED dconf editor before. But under instruction lol
<Snt> does anybody know the simple way to get back the old start menu?
<alkisg> Personally I created my own panel layout for that...
<Snt> sorry for the stupid question. finally googled the answer
<Snt> control panel - mate tweak - panel - traditional - ok
<gnugr> mate-panel --reset --replace should fix it
<gnugr> check mate-panel --help
<Snt> i meant "control panel - mate tweak - panel - traditional - ok" does the work perfectly
<Snt> got the regular panel back
<alkisg> I think it's using the brisk menu there, isn't it?
<alkisg> I wanted the old redmond layout, without the brisk menu, so I created my own...
<alkisg> I think all the new stuff like brisk, mate-hud etc, are crashing too much to be defaults currently
<Snt> <alkisg> I think it's using the brisk menu there, isn't it?  --  may be. right now i have no idea how to check it
<mate|94787> ola
<mate|94787> alguém do brasil aqui ?
<diogenes_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-04
<Briggs> Hello!
<Briggs> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQJy4QnOVcR
<Briggs> Just installed Ubuntu Mate, previously used Windows 7. Really liking it so far. Minor issue, but my second monitor is no longer recognizing my laptop (since overwriting my hard disk with Ubuntu Mate).
<Briggs> Any ideas on how to make it connect again? Thanks! First time here/first time Linux user, so if I'm posting this in the wrong place, I'm sorry. Let me know if so.
<lclhstr> hey folks. any gamedev/graphics type people I could bother for a few tips? I'm trying to "properly" setup an opengl dev environment with glew/glfw and I'm slightly confused (and also noob)
<alkisg> lclhstr: since this isn't specific to desktop environments, maybe ask in #ubuntu where it has more people?
<lclhstr> alkisg thanks
<crumberly> Hello all!
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|67438> there is someone here?
<ciep> como instalar postegre 4 ?
<gnugr> ciep: do you mean postgresql 9.4.4?
<ciep> don't
<ciep> 10.3.3
<gnugr> current version is 9.6
<gnugr> ciep: you can compile version 10.3 https://www.enterprisedb.com/download-postgresql-binaries
<ciep> realy ? I know the version 10.3
<gnugr> but is not recommented
<ciep> okay
<gnugr> why you need that version?
<ciep> for learn more SQL and help my friends using SQL
<omar_> anyone?
<ciep> why isn't recommented use the version 10.3 ?
<omar_> helloooooo
<omar_> well i just arrived. so what are talking about?
<gnugr> ciep: best is to stuck what your distro provides you
<ciep> okay
<gnugr> ciep: to learn about postgresql don't really matters what version you use
<omar_> well i am not happy with ubuntu thats why i came here. You know the gnome shit. i think they just made i heavy
<omar_> probably i am acting like a noob
<gnugr> omar_: what is your prob?
<ciep> Okay Thanks for your help
<omar_> well there is one
<gnugr> omar_: go a head and describe us your prob
<omar_> i tried to explore the welcome page and there was a button that said install aditional theme.
<omar_> well when i clicked it said it wasnt in the repo
<omar_> does this mean i should switch from local to main repo
<gnugr> omar_: do you mean 'additional drivers'?
<omar_> no no aditional themes
<omar_> they added a feture in welcome page
<omar_> hi vizius00
<omar_> hello lapaga
<gnugr> omar_: you can customize you themes in System->Appearence
<gnugr> hmmmm....
<sssstavr> hey
<sssstavr> i use xrandr to add some missing resolutions for my screen because I only get 1024x768 and lower. When I switch to 1680x1050 for instance then right mouse click does not work on the whole desktop. It only works on the upper left part of the desktop.
<alkisg> sssstavr: are you using nomodeset or something similar?
<alkisg> If your driver can't read the monitor edid information, you should define it, not use xrandr for custom resolutions
<sssstavr> alkisg: how can I check that? and where do I define it?
<alkisg> Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<sssstavr> alkisg:no Xorg logs in /var/log/
<alkisg> sssstavr: and that's on ubuntu-mate? which version, 16.04?
<sssstavr> 18.04
<alkisg> And what's the exact output of this command? ls -l /var/log/Xorg*
<sssstavr> ls: cannot access '/var/log/Xorg*': No such file or directory
<alkisg> That can't be ubuntu-mate then... are you using wayland?!
<sssstavr> not sure. I installed mate using taskel
<sssstavr> don't remember if i wasn on Xorg or wayladn
<alkisg> Which cd did you use for the installation? The ubuntu one?
<sssstavr> yes
<othma> any one here
<othma> can u help me?
<alkisg> sssstavr: try asking in #ubuntu if you're not running ubuntu-mate...
<alkisg> Ubuntu-mate requiresxorg
<sssstavr> alkisg: thanks. i'll ask there
<mate|2281> Hello and good afternoon. First of all, congratulations to the new release! Well done, and highly appreciated. I've just got a question. Is there anybody who can tell me if the release is going to be available on the release channel soon, so I can do the upgrade from the update-manager?
<sofiaisaac> oi
<sofiaisaac> gostaria de saber como eu baixo aplicativos para
<sofiaisaac> meu notebook?
<b4udv8> anybody have video issues with login screen on 18.04LTS?
<comp123> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-05
<kj4> hello everyone!
<abbreviatedman> Hello all! I'm starting to use Ubuntu Mate as my secondary distro and really loving it.
<abbreviatedman> I particularly love the panel layout templates. Saves a lot of setup time to make it look just how you want it!
<abbreviatedman> And they're also just fantastic layouts. I may not change them much at all!
<abbreviatedman> But I do have a hopefully quick question: is there a built-in way to have a notification history applet?
<abbreviatedman1> pidgin is a little prettier
<abbreviatedman1> Oops wrong window.
<abbreviatedman1> I got disconnected; no one happened to answer a question I had about whether UM 18.04 has a notifications history applet, did they?
<Dekkard> nope
<mate|47919> Hello! I instales  UM in a computer than had a Win10 system instaled. No problems during instalation ans no error messages. I chossed to use a partition ans use Gurb to select on boot, but it boots always on Win10. Can anybody helpme_.Thank you!
<diogenes_> mate|47919, do you get grub when booting?
<mate|47919> I think so, but if i check on GParted I can-t see Gurb
<diogenes_> what do you see when you boot pc? does it give you options like ubuntu, windows and so on?
<mate|47919> It goes directly to win
<mate|47919> No options
<mate|47919> Can i install gurb if Ubuntu is already instaled?
<diogenes_> then you did not install it properly
<diogenes_> what partitions did you make?
<mate|47919> I did all in defaul opcions
<diogenes_> what was the default? install ubuntu alongside windows or what?
<mate|47919> yes
<mate|47919> now i have the folowing...
<diogenes_> maybe you should do manual partitioning?
<diogenes_> choose something else
<mate|47919> Probably the best is to try again from zero, it was for untherstanding. Thank you very much for your time.
<Guest11989> any bots?
<SuperEngineer> that's different - guest bot looking for mates :)
<TaZeR> doing a release upgrade to 18.04 lets see how this goes ;)
<SuperEngineer> TaZeR, don't do it! It's rubbish!  I'm lying btw!
<SuperEngineer> do it
<TaZeR> whew ok
<SuperEngineer> :)
<TaZeR> i expect you will take full responcbility if all my files become corrupted
<SuperEngineer> of course
<SuperEngineer> because I know you've got backups
<SuperEngineer> [you have got backups, haven't you?]
 * SuperEngineer advises ignoring SuperEngineer...
 * SuperEngineer has always got backups... but never needed to them
<SuperEngineer> s/them/use them
<TaZeR> baaack-upz?
<TaZeR> ofcourseido!
<SuperEngineer> :D
<TaZeR> but im afraid to use them
<SuperEngineer> It's like, "I have a perfect escape plan come the Zombie takeover"... I really hope it never needs a real test.
<TaZeR> i also feel like a restored system loses its soul
<TaZeR> being a clone
<SuperEngineer> :D
<SuperEngineer> fwiw... if you have an altenative b/up method to an alternative storage, you try a restore from original location to check aok... while having a different "failsafe"
<SuperEngineer> ...but the zombies, oh! the zombies!
 * SuperEngineer has no alternative plan
<SuperEngineer> Zombies..... erghhhh!
<andrew_au> hi all. this is my first day on a linux distro
<andrew_au> looking forward to joining the community
<andrew_au> i just elimated my screen tearing problem on my amd card
<lapaga> Is there a conky-manager or similar for 18.04?
<erik__> I need help
<erik__> i can't get this to boot fom a usb
<erik__> i tryed adding the command to the config but seems like nothing is working
<mate|4195> Hi all, 18.04 clean install, does not recognize the password I set, have tried caps lock and entered the same password but on a us layout, any ideas on what to try before I just reinstall? cheers
<mate|4195> sorted thanks
<marciomra> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-06
<Guest54689> Hi everyone. I just recently re-installed this version and im having some trouble. The panels arent working properly. I went into the tweak tool and when I set it to Mutiny, the search wasnt there. When I set it back to familiar, I have a blank bottom panel and the top is all gone -- all I did was switch to the pre-set tweaks. Any advice would be s
<Guest54689> uper helpful :)
<kerigan> hi
<liu> ji
<liu> hi
<liu> how are you
<mate|87207> hi / test
<pi__> hi
<Iv> hello, I have a problem with my new graphic card
<Iv> Is anyone willing and capable to help me?
<diogenes_> !ask | Iv
<ubottu> Iv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Iv> ok, thank you, I just got a radeon hd 5970 for my computer : intel pentium g4560 with 8gb ram, I'm using ubuntu 16.04.4 mate 1.12.1. I try to play a game called war thunder and the screen gets full of flashy colors when I try to play it, what should I do?
<diogenes_> Iv, has it ever run well on linux before?
<Iv> It used to play well with my asus r7 250x
<Iv> really well
<diogenes_> you mean on a different pc it used to work well?
<Iv> no on the same before i change the graphic card this afternoon
<Iv> (same pc)
<diogenes_> ok let's see, pastebin the output of: inxi -FxCBGxxxw
<Iv> inxi -FxCBGxxxw /usr/bin/inxi: illegal option -- B Error 7: One of the options you entered in your script parameters: -FxCBGxxxw is not supported.The option may require extra arguments to work. For supported options (and their arguments), check the help menu: inxi -h
<Iv> inxi doesnt seem to work...
<diogenes_> Iv, ok just run: inxi -Fx
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Iv> System:    Host: anon-MS-7A71 Kernel: 4.13.0-39-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)            Desktop: MATE 1.12.1 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3) Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial Machine:   Mobo: MSI model: Z270-A PRO (MS-7A71) v: 1.0 Bios: American Megatrends v: 1.00 date: 12/15/2016 CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium G4560 (-HT-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB            flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 14016            clock s
<diogenes_> Iv, stop
<diogenes_> before you get banned
<diogenes_> read this message very carefully
<diogenes_> !pastebin | Iv
<ubottu> Iv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Iv> ok, sorry
<Iv> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pmMc8kNGkX/
<diogenes_> it shows that you've got 2 graphics cards
<diogenes_> and also how did you end up using 4.13 kernel on ubuntu 16.04? the default is 4.4
<Iv> I have only 1 GPU
<Iv> should I update my kernel?
<diogenes_> no, i'm asking what manipulations you have done that you've changed the default kernel with the current one?
<Iv> Idont think i did anything with the kernel
<diogenes_> ok when and who installed the system on your pc? also why did you change the graphic card and what graphics card you have had preiously?
<Iv> before i got this graphic card I tried to use 2 r7 250x with cross fire
<Iv> so i used a few command lines that i didnt all understand, maybe that's the reason
<diogenes_> yep, those commands might have spoiled many things
<Iv> I installed the system on my pc and i upgraded my Ati radeon r7 250 x with a radeon hd 5970
<Iv> Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<diogenes_> first what game you trying to run? do other games work well? also it would be useful if you could make a screenshot of those colored artifacts that you get when you starting the game
<Iv> It's quite a nice thing to do, not like windows taking 3 weeks to install updates...
<Iv> ok i'm on it
<alkisg> If you reinstall, use 18.04 which has support for newer cards
<Iv> https://imgur.com/a/iW8DrAo
<diogenes_> Iv, but the game kinds works and sound is ok it's only that you get that weird color?
<Iv> https://imgur.com/a/ssdNZbI
<Iv> yep, sound seems fine
<Iv> and yes the game works exept for these colors
<Iv> wich make it unplayable
<Iv> by the way, thanks a lot for your time and help.
<Iv> so, the best to do is to reinstall ubuntu mate 18.04?
<diogenes_> Iv, yep, better do a fresh install of mate 18.04 NOT 16.04
<diogenes_> and also, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Iv> I'm not sure, but i have external hdd for saving personal data
<diogenes_> run: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link you got
<Iv> http://termbin.com/4xnf
<Iv> why have a separate /home partition?
<diogenes_> omg :)
<Iv> i'm really amateur i guess
<diogenes_> you've got en entire mess you partitions, ok then i'd advice you to do the following:
<diogenes_> 1. back up all th important data to the extrnal hdd
<diogenes_> 2. download mate 18.04
<diogenes_> 3. run the installer and once you reach partitioning
<diogenes_> you choose "something else"
<diogenes_> there you make the following partitions:
<Iv> i used auto...
<diogenes_> 1st - / = 30 GB ext4
<diogenes_> 2nd - /home = (as mucha s you like the bigger the better) ext4
<diogenes_> NB; /home partition is the equivalend of drive d on windows
<Iv> war thunder is 40.1 gb
<diogenes_> 3rd - /boot/efi = 300 MB
<diogenes_> that's all ^^^
<Iv> i would like to have it on my ssd
<diogenes_> and if your game has 40 GB then for /home partition you should use at least 100 GB
<Iv> so 1st should be smaller?
<diogenes_> 1st recommended is 30 GB
<diogenes_> you run your game via steam?
<Iv> https://imgur.com/a/1fOH37t
<Iv> no i play it directly from download folder
<Iv> i get it from gaijin.com
<diogenes_> then you should backup that folder with the game and its configs so it would be easier to set all the thing up after you re-install
<diogenes_> you could use that toshiba 120 for / and /boot/efi and that 1 TB for /home
<Iv> i should just copy my war thunder folder and paste it after reinstall? or should i redownload the game?
<diogenes_> just copy/paste should work (theoretically because i never played it)
<Iv> ok that will be a lot faster
<Iv> i dont really get the difference between / and /home
<diogenes_> Iv, it's like on window / = Disk C
<diogenes_>  /home = Disk D
<diogenes_> when you re-install another system then you re-format the / partition
<diogenes_> and you keep the /home partition, so that way all your data remain safe
<Iv> ok but then if i want my game to be on ssd i have to paste my game folder in /war thunder
<diogenes_> your ssd is the one with 120 GB right?
<Iv> yes
<Iv> but I need some special authorisation to paste on / ?
<diogenes_> you will be able to copy it to / partition but you will need your user password
<diogenes_> but i doubt it will work
<Iv> ok, i think i tried and it didnt allow me...
<diogenes_> probably it won't start or if it starts it won't be able to save your current record because it won't be able to write to /
<diogenes_> anyway, we shall continue this discussion after you actually install the new system
<Iv> so i will keep /home on / ?
<Iv> but how do i format my drives then?
<diogenes_> nope, you've got only 2 options, to either install the system with / - on ssd and /home on either the same aad (but the size will be small) or install /home on your hdd
<diogenes_> you will be given the options to format them once you run the installer and you reach partitioning and choose "something else" option
 * diogenes_ is offline
<Iv> but if i cant write on / my ssd will be useless?
<mate|82688> hi
<mate|82688> anyone up there?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|82688> i have HP Notebook - 15q-by004ax and have installed ubuntu 18.04 in it, the wifi driver is missing, what to do?
<diogenes_> mate|82688, did you run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade?
<mate|82688> yes
<diogenes_> did it upgrade?
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwz4gvLnAFK
<mate|82688> it showed this
<diogenes_> run: sudo lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> and pastebin it
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlwZWWmYyUP
<diogenes_> is that all you got ? 2 lines?
<mate|82688> yes
<diogenes_> mate|82688, pastebin: inxi - Fx
<mate|82688> sorry, i didn't get what to do
<diogenes_> in terminal run: inxi -Fx
<mate|82688> okay
<diogenes_> and pastebin the output
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlwZBnJDwfP
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt install inxi
<diogenes_> after it installs run: inxi -Fx
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPj4oYl0ZTr
<mate|82688> any one there??
<diogenes_> mate|82688, and if you open driver manager?
<diogenes_> do you have anything in ther?
<diogenes_> there*
<mate|82688> it shows , no additional drivers available
<diogenes_> what is the mirror? is it your local mirror or the main one?
<diogenes_> also in the driver manager but a different tab (i forgot which one)
<mate|82688> i am not able to follow you, i dont know what is a mirror
<diogenes_> ok, what are other tabs in the driver manager? (sorry i don't use any ubuntu so i can't remember)
<mate|82688> i can't find any window as driver manager, although there is a window named software and update and it has a tab named additional drivers, which is empty by the way
<diogenes_> mate|82688, ok, we can try one thing BUT i can't guarantee any positive result, you might even end up with a broken system so if you have nothing to loose then we can try
<diogenes_> to lose*
<mate|82688> okay, what we have to do?
<diogenes_> run all the commands in terminal
<diogenes_> and confirm with "done"
<diogenes_> so first:
<diogenes_> git clone https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723de.git -b 4.11-up
<diogenes_> also pastebin the output
<mate|82688> just hang on a bit
<mate|82688> i found the same problem on ask ubuntu
<mate|82688> https://askubuntu.com/questions/974587/wifi-adapter-not-getting-identified
<mate|82688> and there is a solution to it, but i don't get that, can you help me with that?
<diogenes_> there is no solution on that page
<diogenes_> did you run the command?
<mate|82688> no not yet,
<mate|82688> but this is, i think the solution
<mate|82688> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu/989152#989152
<mate|82688> solution no. 7
<diogenes_> yep, you can try that
<diogenes_> come back with a feedback on how it went
<mate|82688> but is it safe to run and if yes, then can you please help me with the solution
<diogenes_> you said you got nothing important to lose in case you got a broken system, so keep your usb with the system close to you so in case you need a re-install, you can  easily do it
<diogenes_> so try that solution nr.7
<mate|82688> okay, so for that i should just copy and paste the command in the terminal, right?
<diogenes_> mate|82688, one at a time
<diogenes_> one line, then second and so on
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> please be here, while i do the commands
<mate|82688> i did the first segment of codes, i.e. first 5 lines
<mate|82688> and i didn't get wifi
<diogenes_> ok go to the second
<diogenes_> and after you done, you have to reboot
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> it is asking for the username on github
<diogenes_> asking when you run waht command?
<mate|82688> git clone https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723.git -b 4.11-up
<mate|82688> when i ran this
<mate|82688> you there??
<diogenes_> ok just try to reboot now then we will see
<mate|82688> okay, but what if it still does not show the wifi, what shall i do?
<diogenes_> you come back here
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> i just noticed one thing, when i ran make command it showed this
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh04gqmPyKTv
<mate|82688> you there??
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt install build-essential
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> i did that, now what?
<diogenes_> sudo apt install libelf-dev libelf-devel elfutils-libelf-devel
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwz4kKVz6CK
<mate|82688> it gave the following output
<diogenes_> sudo apt install libelf-dev libelf-dev elfutils-libelf-dev
<diogenes_> try that one and just tell me if you got the same message
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLxJEEkNMCB
<mate|82688> got this
<diogenes_> sudo apt install libelf-dev libelf-dev
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOAB2yAx7f0
<mate|82688> what next?
<diogenes_> run: pwd
<diogenes_> paste here
<diogenes_> the output
<diogenes_> not pastebin
<mate|82688> it in /home/hitman/rtl8723de
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now run: make
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLxJM1WkgfB
<mate|82688> got this
<diogenes_> now try to google this: error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode
<diogenes_> see if you get any solutions
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> please you also try,
<diogenes_> ok you there?
<mate|82688> yes
<mate|82688> what to do?
<diogenes_> run: ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> paste here the link you get
<mate|82688> okay, btw what is this for
<diogenes_> it lists the files in that folder
<mate|82688> http://termbin.com/nohb
<diogenes_> run: cat MakeFile | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> link
<mate|82688> it shows no such file or directory
<diogenes_> run: cat Makefile | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|82688> http://termbin.com/uvj1y
<mate|82688> just to know, what are you doing with the links?
<diogenes_> i'm studying them and also playing chess in parallel and also helping people on other channels
<diogenes_> so you're using ubuntu gnome or ubuntu mate?
<mate|82688> ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> ok then run: pluma Makefile
<mate|82688> okay
<diogenes_> did it open a document?
<mate|82688> yes
<mate|82688> what to do now?
<diogenes_> paste here in the chat the first line from that document (no pastebin)
<mate|82688> EXTRA_CFLAGS += $(USER_EXTRA_CFLAGS)
<diogenes_> ok add this to that line so it look like: EXTRA_CFLAGS += $(USER_EXTRA_CFLAGS) -fno-pie
<mate|82688> why do you ask sometime for pastebin and sometime direct in the chat?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> because you can paste here in the chat if there is less than 3 lines
<diogenes_> if there is more, then pastebin
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> should i save it?
<diogenes_> first paste the result once again here
<diogenes_> in the chat
<mate|82688> which result?
<diogenes_> the first line after you have modified it
<mate|82688> EXTRA_CFLAGS += $(USER_EXTRA_CFLAGS) -fno-pie
<diogenes_> ok now save, close
<diogenes_> after that, run again: make
<diogenes_> and pastebin
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> what should i pastebin, there is no output
<diogenes_> did you run: make?
<mate|82688> no
<diogenes_> so run it
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOAByNQXET0
<mate|82688> you there?
<diogenes_> patience
<mate|82688> yes sure
<diogenes_> mate|82688, ok, run this: sudo ldconfig
<mate|82688> okay
<mate|82688> it did not give any output
<diogenes_> now you go ahead and reboot, notice you won't be getting any wifi after this reboot, just come back here and we will try to compile it once again
<mate|82688> but on rebooting this window will close, so how can i start from here only?
<mate|82688> but on rebooting, this window will close, so how can i start from here only?
<diogenes_> what do you mean?
<diogenes_> are you using firefox window?
<mate|82688> no, google chrome
<diogenes_> ok then save the link some where and after reboot you join here again
<mate|82688> okay
<Iv> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<Iv> Oh you again, I'm lucky
<Iv> I reinstalled everything redownloaded my game and it's not working at all anymore...
<diogenes_> you mean it doesn't start?
<Iv> nope i get a crash report
<diogenes_> ok pastebin the crasxh report
<Iv> https://imgur.com/a/f1CdTVl
<Iv> https://imgur.com/a/dXI5AD0
<diogenes_> ok after installing the system, did you run sudo apt upate && sudo apt upgrade?
<Iv> no, just the update manager
<Iv> should i do it now?
<diogenes_> yes try that
<diogenes_> in terminal
<Iv> 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<Iv> no update needed
<diogenes_> ok in terminal: wine --version
<diogenes_> paste here if you get anything
<Iv> but i dont use wine
<diogenes_> give me the link where did you download the game form
<diogenes_> from*
<Iv> nope i can install it with sudo apt install wine-development or sudo apt install wine-stable
<diogenes_> nope what? i mean the game that doesn't start, what is the website?
<Iv> https://yupmaster.gaijinent.com/launcher/current.php?id=WarThunderLauncherLinux
<Iv> i was talking about wine...
<Iv> oh and i was wrong the game weights 20 gigas not 40
<diogenes_> Iv, go to the folder where the game launcher is
<Iv> yes
<diogenes_> right click on some white free space and open terminal
<Iv> ubuntu mate 18.04 looks really nice by the way
<Iv> diogenes_ are you still there?
<diogenes_> Iv, i've asked you to do something so i'm waiting
<Iv> oh ok, i opened the terminal from the game folder, sorry
<diogenes_> ok now paste here in the chat the output of: pwd
<vrtl> Hey guys. I have a quesiton.
<vrtl> Does MATE do fractional scaling? (1.5x)
<vrtl> I'm on a 4k system right now. Only DE that is able to decently do scaling is KDE. Unity did a great job too. Other distros just fail.
<timnz> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-hidpi-first-steps/12809/9
<timnz> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WQjmRVw3/
<vrtl> So there is no fractional scaling yet.
<vrtl> Because I got a bit confused by this reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuMATE/comments/8g7bvi/hidpi_is_brilliant_but_how_does_it_work/
<vrtl> xrandr is not the solution, it's buggy.
<vrtl> Causes graphical glitching. Elements dissapearing like buttons and pieces of text. Appearing only when hovered over.
<vrtl> And I'm looking to run Mate 18.04
<Dekkard> would I be correct to assume there will be no online update till 18.10 ?
